# Kerékpározás



## törpi (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok ! 


Most nagyon szomorú vagyok, mert az életem párja úgy gondolta, hogy ma hajnali négy órakor kerékpárra pattan és szeli az országutakat. Tiszaújvárosból Szegedig és egy „ gyors” forduló után vissza. No és még azt is gondolta, hogy még ma haza is jön. Legalábbis éjfélre tervezi, hogy haza ér. Ez a táv kb. 480-500 km.
Azért vagyok szomorú mert nem tudtam lebeszélni erről a hosszú útról, ami azért nem veszélytelen.  
De ha sikerül neki akkor nagyon büszke leszek rá!kiss 

Szorítsatok neki!


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok!

Szóval az indulás után nem sokkal (kb. 40 km után) kényszerpihenő, mert rosszul lett ..Azt legyűrte és indult tovább. –Tulajdonképpen szerintem ez a fáradtság jelei lehettek, mert négy óra alvás után vágott neki az útnak, ami önmagában nem lenne baj csak ő péntek reggeltől csak szombat este 23.00 óra előtt került az ágyba. Pénteken még éjszakás műszakban dolgozott, onnan bicóval elment a szüleihez ( kb. 35 km) az autóért (mert nekünk most nincs) és vittük a gyereket edzőtáborba , ja és még du. az autót visszavitte és hazatekert.-
9. 00. órakor hívott először, az igazi első pihenője Törökszentmiklóson volt. Ekkor járt 125. km-nél. Vásárolt, evett ivott és indult tovább…. Egy kicsit szomorú volt , mert kb. 1 órával később ért oda, mint gondolta.
10.15- kor volt a második pihi Martfű előtt . Ekkor már 151 km volt a lábaiban. 
Innen még kb. 100 km Szeged… 
Kitartás Long!


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok!


Long 13.45 –kor Szentesen volt. Eddig megtett 212 km-t. Mivel nagyon fúj a szél, ezért úgy döntött, hogy visszafordul, mert végig „pofaszele” lenne. Egyébként nálunk is nagyon szeles idő van. Innen kb. még 50-60 km lenne Szeged. 
Örülök neki, hogy visszafordul, mert sem meleg ruhát sem esőkabátot nem vitt magával.


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok!


Visszafelé most Martfűn jár a párom. Mivel hátszele van, sokkal jobban esik neki a tekerés. Így talán hazaér a tervezett éjféli időpontra. 
Én pedig sokkal jobban érzem magam, hogy már hazafelé tart…..


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok!

Rövidebb útvonalon :17.30- kor Törökszentmiklóson túl, Tiszafüredtől kb. 60 km-re . Tőlem pedig 120 km-re….jár Long barátunk...


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok!

Eltévedve Kunmadarason 19.00 órakor.
 De már csak kb. 85 km hazáig!!!


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok! 

20. 20 –kor Tiszafüreden, teljesen lestrapálva.. 340km-t mutat az óra, és még hátra van kb. 63 km hazáig…Pffff....


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok!

Long barátunknak már csak 24 km volt hátra 22.10-kor.
Már nemsokára hazaér!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Július 8)

Ezzel az erővel a *la Tour de France*-on is indíthattad volna.


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 9)

*Sziasztok!*

23:05-kor végre itthon!!! *414,66* km lett a vége! :222:

Nagyon büszke vagyok rá! Nem sok amatőr kerékpáros vállalna be hasonló távot, egyedül úgy, hogy csak magára számíthat!

*Gratulálok drágám!*kiss 

ui: holnap egy pár képpel itt..


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 9)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ezzel az erővel a *la Tour de France*-on is indíthattad volna.


 

Szia!

Azt mondja, hogy mivel a Tour-on kevés az egy napra jutó táv ezért azt inkább kihagyná...


----------



## törpi (2007 Július 9)

Long szemszögéből:

Hát Tiszteletem Mindenkinek!!!

Jelentem kudarcba fulladt a tegnapi menet. Félig-meddig... 04:08-kor elindultam, és már a fáradtság jelei kibontakoztak Tiszacsege határánál, ahol olyan rosszul lettem, hogy azt sem tudtam hol vagyok. Egy traktor adta meg a fejfrissülést, és 6-8 km-t tudtam vele tekerni 36-38km/h-val. Ezután jött Tiszafüred, majd valahol fogtam megint egy mg.-i szekeret, ami megint húzott 6-8km-t 35-38-al, és szintén nagyon jól esett. Vasárnap lévén nem igen számítottam semmi jóra boltok tekintetében, de csoda, délen nem Borsodi viszonyok vannak. A legutolsó faluban is nyitva volt a "Marika-néni boltja". Plusz ugye SPAR, LIDL, és egyéb nyalánkságok. Azt hiszem hülyét kaptam a sok energiaitaltól, kb. 2,5-3liter után zavarkózott be a szervezetem tőle, és ami tudott elővett. Itt megfogadtam, csak ásványvíz a továbbiakban. Kunszentmártonnál bekaptam a pofaszelet, plusz az egész úton előttem táncoló esőfelhők is szembefordultak velem. BRAVO! Szentesen már teljesen elfáradva 212km után döntöttem vissza az egész! Csalódottan fordultam vissza, de az égiek is nekem adtak igazat, mert 5km után az eső is eleredt, pillanatok alatt nedvessé téve az utat előttem, ami végülis felszáradt percek alatt, de hátra nézve földig ért a felhő. NEM SZABAD HINNI AZ IDŐJÁRÁS.HU-nak!!! Kunszentmártonnál fogtam egy traktort megint, 31-32-vel nyomta, és nagyon rendes volt, mert intett, hogy álljak be mögé, mikor lefordult, előre jelzett, hogy menjek el mellette, és jó utat intett. Martfű Lidl áruház újabb bevásárlás, 3 lányka 13-15 év körüliek először a járásom nevettette meg őket, Pantenos cipőben elég ligth-os... Aztán meg a kerékpáros nadrág szemből való hosszasabb tanulmányozása okozott nevetést náluk. (Apró örömök a kerékpáros életben) Törökszentmiklósnál pihi a 4-es főút kereszteződésében, kmh nullázás, majd hajrá! 8km után 37,02km/h átlag. Nem fújt a szél...... Kunhegyesen eltévedtem, és Kunmadaras felé mentem Tomajmonostora helyett. Nem baj, jobb az út. Tiszafüred Shell kút, hatalmas szenya 449ft, Gatorade 299ft... Ezek után már csak Egyeken álltam meg vízért, illetve Újszentmargitán szintén folyadékért. Érkezés: 23:05-kor. Bringámon elöl 3 lámpa figyelt, melyből köszönet kettőért Bögöly kollégának, egyet pedig Buddha adott. Hasznos volt, mert senki nem jött szembe velem fényszóróval. Ja plusz egy fejlámpa. A végére néhány száraz adat: 414,66km;28,78km/h;53,4km/h;14:24:22 aktív idő. Jó volt. Köszi mindenkinek, hogy szorítottatok nekem. Szeged egy álom maradt, de a táv így is szép eredmény nekem.


----------



## BaliX (2007 Július 12)

Ezt ha megpróbálod kipihenve (nem túlpihenve) sima ügy még szembeszéllel is. 
Ismerősöm napi 130-160 km-t bicózik edzésként (már 2 éve, 1 évet csak felkészülésként és most egyből profiként kezdett el versenyezni).
Pénteken lesz összerakva MTB bicóm nekem is szombaton bejáratom egy rövid 25-30km-es távval aztán egyre többel. 
Jövőre hobbi szinten lesz (-megint-) versenyzés nekem is.

Jha a szombat meg északai horgászat+nyársalás meg nem tudom mi még, ha jó lesz az idő vagy egyáltalán lesz időm elenni.

Nah visszatérve erre a távra, rápihensz egy kicsit és megtervezed újra az útvonalat és a kaja ellátást mármint mikor állsz meg mennyi időre és mit eszel, 1 nem leszel rosszúl, 2 nem fáradsz el olyan gyorsan, 3 gyomrod nem fog kötözködni , 4 eltévedni se fogsz. olyan lesz mint egy verseny a megállási pontok mintha frissítőpontok lennének.  ;>


----------



## magyarhunor (2007 Július 12)

BaliX írta:


> Ezt ha megpróbálod kipihenve (nem túlpihenve) sima ügy még szembeszéllel is.
> Ismerősöm napi 130-160 km-t bicózik edzésként (már 2 éve, 1 évet csak felkészülésként és most egyből profiként kezdett el versenyezni).
> Pénteken lesz összerakva MTB bicóm nekem is szombaton bejáratom egy rövid 25-30km-es távval aztán egyre többel.
> Jövőre hobbi szinten lesz (-megint-) versenyzés nekem is.
> ...



Hosszú - mozgásszegény intellekuel -évek után elővettük a bringákat, a kerékpárokat, ahogy párom mondja.Szervíz, a kormányra a nemzeti színű szalag, és hajrá magyarok.Somogyország, Deseda tó.5-10-20 km.
Még élünk.


----------



## Szonja22 (2007 Július 13)

Vácnál átkompoztunk a másik partra


----------



## BaliX (2007 Július 13)

Ma összeraktuk a bicómat, még kicsit be kell járatni összekopni a láncnak a sorral meg az első tányérakkal, de jólesz ez.  Laza 40km-t mentem csak ma mert többre nem volt időm, aztán most nem is lesz mert megyek el itthonról a hétvégére szóval kb keddig megint nem is megyek vele.


----------



## trw (2007 Július 19)

törpi írta:


> Long szemszögéből:
> 
> Hát Tiszteletem Mindenkinek!!!
> fficeffice" /><O></O>
> Jelentem kudarcba fulladt a tegnapi menet. Félig-meddig... 04:08-kor elindultam, és már a fáradtság jelei kibontakoztak ...Jó volt. Köszi mindenkinek, hogy szorítottatok nekem. Szeged egy álom maradt, de a táv így is szép eredmény nekem.


Ffúú, kemény voltál...
Én egy nappal előtte voltam kiskörén triatlonversenyen és olyan oldalszél volt hogy majd' belökdöste a versenyzőket (köztük engem ) az árokba...
És mi csak 80at tekertünk... 
üdv
trw


----------



## trw (2007 Július 19)

JA, bocs a késői reakcióért de csak most regisztráltam be...
A tour-t nem nézitek?
Én már évek óta tervezem hogy kimegyek bringával a hegyi szakaszokra (vagy az Alpokba vagy a Pireneusokba...)
trw


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 25)

Persze, hogy büszke, és nem kell szomorkodni, aki ilyen sokat teker annak ez nem veszélyes, suzper, dolog , szurkolok neki. Én gyalog szeretek sokat menni, és főleg hegyekben, és ha lehet 2000m felett.


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 25)

http://videa.hu/main.php?page=play&v=w4tnRmGsbYLelqJ9
csak ere rá ne szokjon


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 25)

Az szuprer lehet, de én ikább gyalog mennék arra.


----------



## trw (2007 Augusztus 1)

ottó72 írta:


> Az szuprer lehet, de én ikább gyalog mennék arra.


 
Háát, én meg nem vagyok egy nagy túrázó, inkább futok vagy bringázok 
De a hegyeken a futást nem annyira szeretem - legalábbis nem az alpokban...
tw


----------



## boonjoe (2007 Augusztus 2)

Most olvastam bele ebbe a topicba. ))

Törpi párjának elismerésem!!!  414 kilit majdnem 29-es átlaggal!!!! Ez szép!!! Nekem a szólóbeli csúcsom egy ironmanes távon (ez csak 180kili) 31,8-as átlag volt, de utána már csak 4órás maratont bírtam.

Törpi! Gyakran "vetemedik" a párod ilyenekre?? Vagy akkor csak kellett némi stresszlevezetés??


----------



## trw (2007 Augusztus 2)

Erre én is kiváncsi volnék 
(azt már csak nagyon csendben jegyzem meg, hogy 100 km körüli távon én már csak 27-28as átlagot tudok - ha minden jól megy)
tw


----------



## boonjoe (2007 Augusztus 2)

wow, a mindeneteket!!! szép páros!! Versenykedni is szoktatok?


----------



## trw (2007 Augusztus 3)

boonjoe,
hol csináltál ironmant? Nagyatádon?


----------



## boonjoe (2007 Augusztus 3)

Igen, ott (4x). Most egy kicsit pihin vagyok több okból kifolyólag (szerencsére nem egészségügyi), de remélem, hogy csinálok majd még egy párat, mivel ez mondhatni kortalan "játék". Egyébként nem gondoltam, hog ilyen vészesen amortizálódik az ember, ha nem mozog. úgyhogy nehogy abbahagyátok a tekergést!!
No!! De Ti szoktatok indulni versenyeken? Ilyen képességekkel azért jó buli egy verseny.


----------



## törpi (2007 Augusztus 26)

boonjoe írta:


> Most olvastam bele ebbe a topicba. ))
> 
> Törpi párjának elismerésem!!!  414 kilit majdnem 29-es átlaggal!!!! Ez szép!!! Nekem a szólóbeli csúcsom egy ironmanes távon (ez csak 180kili) 31,8-as átlag volt, de utána már csak 4órás maratont bírtam.
> 
> Törpi! Gyakran "vetemedik" a párod ilyenekre?? Vagy akkor csak kellett némi stresszlevezetés??


 

Szia!
Amikor a négy műszakos munka mellett van ideje és kedve akkor útrakel... Azóta volt már Jászberényben (300km), a Horvölgyében (itt montival, 150 km), Kassán (265 km). Amikor hazajön egy-egy hosszabb túráról mindig azt mondja, hogy ilyen hosszútávra már nem megy... Hihető... 

Azért a te teljesítményed is nagyon jó! Gratulálok hozzá!


----------



## seani (2007 Augusztus 26)

Elég a 12-18 km közötti átlag a kirándulások alkalmával. Ennyivel ki lehet menni a világból bármilyen kerékpárral. Akár még kontrás Csepellel is.


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

*Csepel*

Az jó kis kontrás Csepel volt az igazi gép!Én még a Csepel gyár Tacskó neveztű bringáján kezdtem a túrázást!


----------



## boonjoe (2007 Augusztus 28)

A cél nagy mértékben meghatározza az eszközöket is. Más fajta brinyigli való a a túrázgatáshoz, hisz ott csomagokat is kell azért vinni, még ha néha minimálisat csak. Ezekkel természetes, hogy nem lehet nagy sebességeket elérni, dehát nem is az a cél.
Aztán ahhoz is másfajta bringa kell, ha országúton akar az ember mondjuk 40-el hasítani. ez is nagy élmény. Sokkal nagyobb, mint ha valaki szobacangán, vagy spinningen akarja a szív és érrendszerét erősíteni.

Persze, mindenkinek az az "IGAZI", ami nagy érzelmi befolyásolással. Ezzel igazán nem is érdemes vitába szálni. Ezek az érzelmek viszont nagyon fontosak.

Hétvégén volt Nagyatádon a hosszútávú triatlon ob (aki nem tudná esetleg: 3,8km úszás, 180km bringa, 42km futás), nem voltam ott az egyéni indulók között, de bizony könnybelábadt a szemem, mikor elrajtolt a mezőny, hogy én most nem élhetem át velük igazából azt az érzést.


----------



## gutika (2007 Szeptember 11)

Bodrogi Laci 2. lett a Vuelta időfutamán... nem kis dolog!!!


----------



## albaarca (2008 Április 18)

elég régen volt az utolso hozzászólás...

Nemrégen megépítettem a túrabiciklim, és Hatem nevű barátommal elkezdtünk edzeni. Egyelőre hetente kb. 3-szor, egyszerre kb 20-30 mérföldet, de a terv ősszel egy komoly spanyolországi bicikli-hét. Van valami tapasztalatotok vagy tippetek?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 19)

Én "csak" országútin tolom hazai pályán,szóval nem tudok segíteni ezzel kapcsolatban.Viszont sok szerencsét meg ilyenek


----------



## qwas (2008 Április 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 28)




----------



## Tarkarra (2008 Június 17)

Én szóktam ha időm engedi de én inkább a Tourra gyúrok.

Majd megprobálok szabít időzíteni egy hegyi szakaszra.


----------



## Tarkarra (2008 Június 19)

Idén ki esélyes a Touron?Astana-nak és Klödennek van esélye vagy?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 19)

Az Astana csapatát nem hívták meg a Tour szervezői, tehát sem a címvédő és esélyes Alberto Contador, sem a tavaly 3. Leipheimer, sem Klöden nem lesz ott.

Esélyesek: Evans, Valverde, Cunego(bár neki ez az első Tourja), a Schleck testvérek, Sastre. 
Ők azok, akik már biztos indulnak a Touron, tehát az esélyesek névsora nem teljes.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 21)

filozófus írta:


> Az Astana csapatát nem hívták meg a Tour szervezői, tehát sem a címvédő és esélyes Alberto Contador, sem a tavaly 3. Leipheimer, sem Klöden nem lesz ott.
> 
> Esélyesek: Evans, Valverde, Cunego(bár neki ez az első Tourja), a Schleck testvérek, Sastre.
> Ők azok, akik már biztos indulnak a Touron, tehát az esélyesek névsora nem teljes.


Valamiért kihagytam Menchovot, pedig az egyik legnagyobb esélyes.Tehát Menchov.

Ez a győzelemre esélyesek névsora volt.A dobogóra és a top 10-be még esélyesek többen is, de azt majd idővel....


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 23)

Sztem Schleck vagy Valverde a favorit.
Egyszer kinnt voltam majd két hétig a touron, hatalmas élmény!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 24)

El tudom képzelni! 
Melyik évben?

Btw, melyik Schleck?


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 24)

Andy, bár egy kicsit még fiatal....
Az utolsó Armstrong évben voltam kinnt egy barátommal, találkoztunk Bodrogi Lacival is a Brianconi rajt előtt, pár percet beszélgettünk, autogramm satöbbbi.....


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 24)

rol33 írta:


> Andy, bár egy kicsit még fiatal....
> Az utolsó Armstrong évben voltam kinnt egy barátommal, találkoztunk Bodrogi Lacival is a Brianconi rajt előtt, pár percet beszélgettünk, autogramm satöbbbi.....


igen, szerintem is nagyobb esélye van, mint a bátyónak.
Irigyellek.Élmény lehetett.

Az én favoritom Valverde és Menchov, valamint Evans.De beleszólhatnak a többiek is, bele is fognak.Jó kis Tour lesz, bármi megtörténhet.

Amúgy Riccó is indul, de csak zavarórepülései lesznek szvsz.Egy brutál Giro után, egy nem kevésbé gyenge Tourt már nem könnyű toppon teljesíteni(majdnem lehetetlen).


----------



## Tarkarra (2008 Június 29)

filozófus írta:


> igen, szerintem is nagyobb esélye van, mint a bátyónak.
> Irigyellek.Élmény lehetett.
> 
> Az én favoritom Valverde és Menchov, valamint Evans.De beleszólhatnak a többiek is, bele is fognak.Jó kis Tour lesz, bármi megtörténhet.
> ...



Hát igen de minden forma kérdése és gyönyörűen belehet halni az első hegyen is.


----------



## pamirka (2008 November 16)

Szintúgy én is. napi átlag 30km minden évben a "Bükkmarcin" széthajtom magam!


----------



## harlyngton (2008 December 22)

Ilyenkor elő kell venni a régi Tour-okat, Giro-kat
A nagy Miguel, vagy Pantani egy-egy szakaszgyőzelme élményszámba tud menni.


----------



## Scooter1986 (2008 December 22)

én is nagyon nagyon szeretek biciklizni , de tényleg én is ugy gondolom hogy szerintem nem vagyok egyedül sokan mások is szeretnek , nagyon felerősíti a testem


----------



## Bonavita (2009 Március 30)

Biciklizni én is szeretek, bár nekem többnyire hétvégékre, illetve, mikor a jogsihoz vezetni menésre korlátozódik. Meg nyaranta biciklis tábor. De már itt a tavasz!


----------



## Moncsa1978 (2009 Március 31)

A kerékpározás jó sport. Nem veszélytelen, mivel az autósok sokszor nincsenek tekintettel a kerékpárosokra. Igaz, a kerékpárosok is követnek el szabálytalanságot. Csapatosan nem szabadna egymás mellett tekerni, elfoglalni egy egész sávot.
A verseny az jó buli! Párszor versenyeztem. 
Legnagyobb távom 200 km volt.


----------



## stubi (2009 Április 5)

Én is nagyon szeretek biciklizni. Tavasztól-őszig a munkahelyemre is biciklivel megyek. Télen spinning. Nyáron pedig több túrát is teszek. Tök jó reggel korán tekerni csak a kamionosok bosszantanak. Figyelembe se veszik a biciklist!


----------



## Lakyboy (2009 Április 7)

Bonavita írta:


> Biciklizni én is szeretek, bár nekem többnyire hétvégékre, illetve, mikor a jogsihoz vezetni menésre korlátozódik. Meg nyaranta biciklis tábor. De már itt a tavasz!


 Én Vasárnap tekertem egy kicsi, bár futni jobban szeretek mert attol nem fájdul meg a ....csontom


----------



## smile.rita (2009 Július 7)

amúgy én is szeretek biciklizni


----------



## Dravenx (2009 Július 12)

Nem tudom, ki hogy van vele, de én már várom, hogy Armstrong tekerjen egy nagyot a Touron....


----------



## ilan (2009 Július 13)

Az már megtörtént..


----------



## Claire 959 (2009 Július 19)

*Sziasztok!*

Kb. 1 éve vettem egy jobb biciklit.Azóta tavasztól őszig minden hétvégén tekerek, egyre hosszabb távot.Eddig 130 km-t mentem a legtöbbet. Hozzáteszem, 50 éves vagyok, és most a Tisza tóhoz készülök.Körbe akarom menni.
Ki jön velem?


----------



## bringás boszy (2009 Július 20)

Sziasztok!
Bár csak most regisztráltam,de örömmel látom,itt is vannak bringa kedvelők. Csak kicsit kevesen. Van köztetek valaki,aki montizni is szokott?


----------



## ligetiz (2009 Július 31)

Én kénytelen vagyok, mert vettem egyet  de a versenyemet jobban szeretem, csak hát a kerékpár utakon nem igazán lehet menni versennyel mert kitörik a kereke


----------



## átutazó (2009 Augusztus 2)

átutazó írta:


> Sziasztok ! Én ! Az upponyi Szikláról másztam la a keróval minden segédeszköz nélkül ! Azt hiszem,hogy egy picinyke történelmet "írtam" ! Szívesen csatlakoznék egy bringa csapathoz,persze nem napi 500 km távokon. Üdv. ! István


----------



## átutazó (2009 Augusztus 2)

*üzenet*

Sziasztok ! Én ! Az upponyi szikláról másztam le a kerómmal minden segédeszköz nélkül ! Azt hiszem,hogy egy picinyke történelmet "írtam" ! szívesen csatlakoznék egy csapathoz,persze nem napi 500 km-es távon ! Üdv. ! István


----------



## bringás boszy (2009 Augusztus 2)

Helló átutazó!
Gratulálok és örülök,hogy van,aki élvezetből montizik és valóban a hegyekben! Légy büszke magadra, bármilyen pályán bármekkora távot is teszel meg. A csapatválasztással óvatosan, tapasztalat. Nehéz egy azonos tempójú, hangulatú, pályanehézséget kedvelő teamot összeszedni. Túl sok különbségből csak viták lesznek. És akkor hol marad az élvezet a tekerésben?


----------



## bringás boszy (2009 Augusztus 2)

ligetiz írta:


> Én kénytelen vagyok, mert vettem egyet  de a versenyemet jobban szeretem, csak hát a kerékpár utakon nem igazán lehet menni versennyel mert kitörik a kereke



Legalább nálatok van kerékpárút! Jó az országútizás is, csak nekem picit monoton.


----------



## átutazó (2009 Augusztus 3)

Szia Bringás Boszy ! Köszönöm a jó tanácsot ! Magam sem vártam gyors megoldást . Elég sok magányos bringással találkozom egyébként is az utakon.Üdv.! István


----------



## Daducica (2009 Szeptember 5)

Szoktam túrákra menni, a fizika tanárom (vagyis most már matek) szervezi... Volt egy Tatára az 60 km. Most kijöttem az edzésből...


----------



## Barber1 (2009 Szeptember 6)

A bringa,melyre ha ráülsz izzadni kezd a tenyered. 
A bringa,mely egész életedben kényelmesen gurul. 
A bringa,mely hegyet mászik,és túrázik. 
A bringa,mellyel felfedezhetsz,és világot láthatsz. 
A bringa,mely rávezet a versenyzés ízére! 
A BRINGA, MELY SZABADSÁGOT AD!


----------



## petra34 (2009 Szeptember 14)

Imádok bicózni mindennap elmegyek mégha nemis sokat de muszáj egyszerűen!!


----------



## mikuki (2009 Szeptember 15)

*Üdvözlés*

Üdvözlöm a csapatot, pár perce regisztráltam és örülök, hogy van bringás csapat is. Én egy 55 éves nagypapa vagyok 10 éves fiú unokával. A családom után a bringa a mindenem nagyon szeretek túrázni akár 100-120 kilométereket is 5 éve szerzett cukorbetegségemnek az intenzív mozgás nagyon hasznos. Megpróbálok hasznos tagja lenni a csapatnak.


----------



## mikuki (2009 Szeptember 15)

petra34 írta:


> Imádok bicózni mindennap elmegyek mégha nemis sokat de muszáj egyszerűen!!


Meg tudlak érteni én is mennék mindennap de nemrég költöztünk el és a háznál rengeteg a munka ezért kevés idő marad bringázni. Remélem jövőre be tudom majd pótolni üdv mikuki.


----------



## mikuki (2009 Szeptember 15)

Nagyon találó ez a versike gratula akárki írta is. üdv mikuki.


----------



## mikuki (2009 Szeptember 15)

átutazó írta:


>


Üdv sokat bringázok Sülysápon keresztül Nagykáta mellet van tanyánk, a 31-s sajna elég veszélyes lett így azt mostanában kerülöm inkább Monor , Gomba, Tápióbicske útvonalat választom. Üdv mikuki.


----------



## ihi (2009 Szeptember 15)

Fertő-tó körül nagyon jó és használható kerékpár út található. Aki teheti tegyen egy kört a tó körül. Megéri! ;-)


----------



## gzsbl (2009 Szeptember 30)

Kedvenc időtöltésem a kerékpározás. Nem sportszerűen, csak kikapcsolódásként szoktam kerékpározni, süt a nap, kicsit fúj a szél, csak elindulok és megyek ameddig bírom szusszal. Engem rendkivül kikapcsol. Ugyanakkor elszomorító, hogy az autósok sokszor mégcsak ki sem kerülnek, nem tisztelik kellőképpen a kerékpárosokat.


----------



## szuzii (2009 Október 20)

Nagyon szeretek kerékpározni. Ismerösömmel rendszeresen járunk túrázni. Sok szép helyett látni. Magyarországnak sok szép helye van. A Gemenci erdőben rendszeresen lehet látni őzikét, szarvast, nyuszit, mókust. Egyszer kis vukkal is találkoztunk. A fák, virágok minden évszakban gyönyörűek.


----------



## breferi (2009 Október 20)

A balaton körüli kerékpártúrát is érdemes egyszer megtenni. 2-3 nap alatt kényelmesen körbejárható a tó és bármikor megállhatun út közben ha fürdeni támad kedvünk.


----------



## szuzii (2009 Október 20)

Egyetértek. Jövőre tervezzük , hogy lemennénk egy páran. Kényelmes tempóban. Idén voltam kisebb körökre. Nagyon tetszett nekem Balatonvilágos. A lelátás a balatonra leirhatatlan. Kék volt az ég és a víz is meseszerű.


----------



## Tenebrion (2009 November 3)

Én újra biciklis tábort akarok az Őrségben. Gyönyörű táj, mindenkinek ajánlom, aki szereti a kihívásokat, és a gyönyörű tájat =) Mezőkövesd HQ-el elég sokfelé el lehet indulni, és sokmindent bejárni. Riegersburg is ott van a közelben. Csodálatos. A 14 évesek is bírták a hegymenetet, szóval nem problémás, maximum hosszadalmas Jól megmozgatja azért embert egy túra, de nem okoz halált  =)
A váci bicikliutat viszont kerülje mindenki, aki tényleg szeret biciklizni. Rémes =D


----------



## gyikgyoker (2009 November 6)

Sziasztok!

A Balaton koruli kerekparut egyes reszei es a Ferto to kerekpar korut magyar oldala nem orszaguti kerekparosoknak valo a kifogasolhato utminoseg miatt.
Ezt leszamitva viszont nagyon szep utvonal mindketto es remek kikapcsolodas.


----------



## Sanyi72 (2009 November 7)

Ezelott 6 evvel voltam ott kerekparral, nehany baratommal Fertorakos es Balf kozott nem volt gond az utminoseggel, viszont tenyleg van olyan resze, ahol a nyakad kitorod. Akkor mikor ott voltam rebesgettek, hogy fejlesztesre kerul a kerekparut. Ezekszerint semmi nem tortent... 



gyikgyoker írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A Balaton koruli kerekparut egyes reszei es a Ferto to kerekpar korut magyar oldala nem orszaguti kerekparosoknak valo a kifogasolhato utminoseg miatt.
> Ezt leszamitva viszont nagyon szep utvonal mindketto es remek kikapcsolodas.


----------



## nanus53 (2009 November 8)

Jelentkezni szeretnék a kerékpáros klubba. Én csak 1 bringázok folyamatosan.naponta 20 km- nél nem kevesebbet.
55évesen kaptam újra rá a bringázás izére.még nem mertem hosszabb távra elmenni. szeretném ha tudna valaki válaszolni a következő problémámra.
Messzebbre is elmennék, de főútvonalon nem lehet kerózni hogy tudnék akkor egyik városból a másikba esetleg faluba eljutni?


----------



## pelz (2009 November 15)

Én meg Tiszaújvárosban dolgozom. 
Azt tervezem, hogy jövő tavasztól kezdve kerékpárral járok be oda Balmazújvárosról, a lakhelyemről (53 km, Oda-vissza: 106 km). Hetente legalább háromszor szeretném ezt megcsinálni. Úgy gondolom, ez nagyon megnövelné az állóképességemet. A célom, hogy szeptemberben a pesti maraton futóversenyen 3:30:00 alatti idővel fussam a számot. 
Remélem összejön a dolog!


----------



## pelz (2009 November 15)

nanus53 írta:


> Messzebbre is elmennék, de főútvonalon nem lehet kerózni hogy tudnék akkor egyik városból a másikba esetleg faluba eljutni?



Szia, Nanus!

Az azért nem teljesen igaz, hogy a főútvonalakon nem lehet kerékpározni. Attól függ melyik főútvonalról van szó. Sőt azon belül is lehetnek engedélyezett szakaszok.
Legokosabb dolog, ha az utvonalterv.hu oldalát használod az útiterveid megalkotásához. Ott kiválaszthatod, hogy kerékpárral szeretnél közlekedni, és ha megadod a kiinduló- és célállomást, akkor a szoftver megtervezi neked az utat úgy, hogy szabályosan végig olyan útvonalon haladhatsz, ahol lehet kerékpározni.


----------



## ironmen (2009 November 18)

Simán teljesithető, csak edzés kérdése!!!


----------



## Claire 959 (2009 November 20)

*Szia!*



gzsbl írta:


> Kedvenc időtöltésem a kerékpározás. Nem sportszerűen, csak kikapcsolódásként szoktam kerékpározni, süt a nap, kicsit fúj a szél, csak elindulok és megyek ameddig bírom szusszal. Engem rendkivül kikapcsol. Ugyanakkor elszomorító, hogy az autósok sokszor mégcsak ki sem kerülnek, nem tisztelik kellőképpen a kerékpárosokat.



Én ugyanígy vagyok, de szerencsére nekem semmi bajom nincs az autósokkal.Igaz, csak hétvégén szoktam biciklizni.
 Sőt, nagyon is rendesek.


----------



## BlackPitbull (2009 November 25)

Helooo! Jó sport a kerékpározás!


----------



## Tenebrion (2009 November 26)

Nekem autósok szempontjából Ausztria volt megdöbbentő. Ott tényleg egyenrangúként kezelik a biciklistákat (bár meg is van az oka, mint azt elmagyarázta egy kedves ismerősünk ). Itthon tényleg néha nagyon lenézik a bicikliseket, bár szerencsére valamennyire javul a helyzet. De tényleg néha vigyázni kell, mert nem figyelnek


----------



## KDave (2009 November 27)

Én Budapesten bringázva 30-40Km/h -val az autósok között nem érzem magam "elnyomottnak", habár nem szeretem ha keresztbe állnak a bringaúton.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Jó dolog a kerékpározás,de jó lenne ha a kreszt is betartanák


----------



## monchouchou (2009 December 1)

Én is szeretek biciklizni, de ezt sajnos Pesten nem merem megcsinálni az autósok miatt...


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Érdekes 10-ből 8 szor a kerékpáros a hibás.
Múltkor a piroson simán átment és majdnem elgázoltam.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Ott valoszinű a kerékpárosok is pernerek.


----------



## vici1976 (2009 December 2)

Juj. de jó..megtaláltam a bringás fórumot...

Én tavaly előtt kezdtem el biciklizni (utoljára kb. 12 évesen ültem biciklin)..
No..a kezdeti nehézségeken (reményeim szerint) akkor átestem..szó szerint..többszöt is )
Az idén már tökéletes biztonságban éreztem magam, és teljesen zökkenőmentesen tudtam tekerni...
BUDAPESTEN 
Már most nagyon várom a tavaszt...
Bár...h ailyen idő lesz szombaton, tuti biciklivel megyek intézni a teendőim...
Mindenkinek jó tekerést


----------



## vici1976 (2009 December 2)

Shevchenko írta:


> Érdekes 10-ből 8 szor a kerékpáros a hibás.
> Múltkor a piroson simán átment és majdnem elgázoltam.


 

Én igyekszem betartani a kreszt, és lekopogom, szerencsémre figyelnek rám az autósok..
Az is igaz, hoygha érzem, hoyg zűrös helyzetben vagyok, és közeledik az autó, szinte fennhangon mormolom, hogy "vegyél észre, vegyél észre..." :razz:
Ez eddig még indig bejött, és általában elengednek


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

Az biztos, hogy kár általánosítani a témában, mert van amikor a bicajos a "hülye", van amikor az autós, van amikor mindkettő. Persze az a legjobb, ha egyik se..


----------



## tfkbandy (2009 December 11)

Én is imádok bringázni, részt vettem a bringázz a munkába kampányban is. Sikerült még másokat is meggyőznöm, de sajna nagyon kevés a bicikliút, mert a "fontosemberek" nem járnak biciklivel


----------



## digo01 (2009 December 17)

Sportmúltam sok évi abbahagyása után biciklire ültettek ismerősök kis bkerékpározás gyanánt amiből kb 30-40 km lett..Akkor megfogatta, hogy mégcsak biciklire sem nézek többet


----------



## Notemi (2010 Január 5)

Én szerencsére olyan helyen lakom, hogy elég hosszan igénybe tudom venni a kerékpárutat egészen a Dunakanyarig. Gyönyörű. 
Télen kiegészítésnek valaki használja a spinninget?


----------



## Rafiki81 (2010 Január 29)

digo01 írta:


> Sportmúltam sok évi abbahagyása után biciklire ültettek ismerősök kis bkerékpározás gyanánt amiből kb 30-40 km lett..Akkor megfogatta, hogy mégcsak biciklire sem nézek többet



Hát ez a legrosszabb hozzáállás. Nincs a biciklizéssel semmi baj a világon.
Ez is egy olyan dolog, aminek nem szabad hirtelen nekiállni. Ne a biciklit hibáztasd, hanem a barátaidat, hogy 1000 év után elvittek egy ilyen "hosszú" túrára. Ne add fel, próbáld meg először csak kisebb távokkal, és meglátod, hogy kinyílik előtted a világ, és még az is lehet, hogy megszereted ezt a fajta sportmozgást.


----------



## Iluvatar (2010 Január 29)

Barkinek javaslom, hogy nyaralas gyanant kerekparturazzon egyet, mondjuk Szloveniaban. Kellemes feludules, es nem is kerul tul sokba! Ha meg olcsobban szeretne meguszni a dolgot, akkor egy Balatont megkerulo tura is kelloen nagy kihivast jelenthet.


----------



## anita55 (2010 Január 30)

Szia! Csak gratulálni tudok neki. Én is élek-halok a kerékpározásért, de ekkora távot még nem sikerült letekernem!!!


----------



## sanyilondon (2010 Február 6)

Nekem sajnos tavaly elloptak a bicajomat :-( de majd veszek masikat,es ujra irany a termeszet..


----------



## aev (2010 Február 10)

Sziasztok! MÁr nagyon várom a tavaszt, hogy végre bicajra szálljak ismét, már egy éve nem bicajoztam (terhesség, szülés) és már nagyon hiányzik! És nagyon büszke vagyok a három éves kisfiamra, aki megtanult bicajozni (alig látszik ki a Földből de már két keréken suhan) és Ő is imádja, így azthiszem nyáron körbetekerjük a Balatont, Velencei tavat, Tatai tavat már alig várom!Valaki tekerte már körbe? A Tatai tó körül végig van bringás út? És a Balaton körül? Mert kisgyerekkel azért nem szivesen mennék főúton!
Köszi a válaszokat!
szép napot nektek!


----------



## Totesz888 (2010 Február 10)

*Azok a tavaszi napok....*

Sziasztok!


Ahogy ti is, én is hasonló cipőben utazom. Nagyon szeretek biciklizni. Sajnos tavaly ősszel betörtek hozzánk és ellopták a biciklijeinket. 
Nem tudtam mit tenni, sajnos helyettesíteni nem tudtam mostanáig. De most halvány fénysugár látszik..... 
Napi 20-20 km a munkahelyem ami nem sok. Most mégis mivel autóval járok, kész para. Havonta kb. 40-50ezer forintot költök üzemanyagra. :s
Mikor bicajjal jártam meg nem tudtam egy teli tanknál többet költeni kis autómba.
Nagyon várom már az új paripát. És remélem, és ajánlom hogy ne lopják el ismét, mert az bizony pórul jár. 
Az utóbbi időben futni, kondizni járok, és jó lenne az usziba is leérni valamikor. 
Készülök az augusztusi nagyatádi Iron Man-re. 

Szép napot nektek!

Lakik valaki szigethalom és környékén? Akinek van kedve futni, vagy épp majd biciklizni????


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*A Betonexpresszes Cador Ridáé az idei KSI Kupa*
2010. 04. 11. 04.58

 <RIGHT> 





*Pilisszántó-Csobánka-Pilisvörösvár térségében rendezték az idei, sorrendben 33. KSI-Csepel Kupa Nemzetközi Kerékpárversenyt. A rajtvonalnál sorakozó 150 kerekest három kategóriában díjazták.*

A viadal az utánpótlás-korúak számára egyben felmérő volt az I. Szingapúri Ifjúsági Olimpiára. A felnőttek versenyét az idén ismét betonos csapatban tekerő Cador Rida nyerte.

*A KSI Schwinn-Csepel SE által rendezett viadalon a magyarok mellett szerb, szlovák, finn és osztrák bringások álltak rajthoz. Az egyenként 27 kilométeres körből a serdülők kettőt, a felnőttek és az ifik négyet teljesítettek, ők közel 2000 méter szintet is leküzdöttek.*

- A három kerékpáros szakág: az országúti, a hegyikerékpáros és a bmx fiatal képviselői is rajthoz álltak, számukra a közelgő ifjúsági olimpiával kapcsolatos felmérő versenyt jelentett a mai. A fiúk kitettek magukért az igen nehéz, hegyes versenyen, szándékosan indítottuk őket a felnőttekkel együtt; az ifiknél az országúti tanítványom, Stubán Ferenc győzött, a hegyikerekes Pintér Tamás pedig második lett. Rendben zajlott a verseny, a versenyzők a meredeken lefelé is vigyáztak magukra és egymásra. Jó volt a biztosítás, köszönet érte a motoros útvonal-biztosítóknak, a rendőrségnek és a polgárőröknek. Sokat tett a sikeres lebonyolítás érdekében Pilisszántó és Pilisvörösvár önkormányzata – összegzett Somogyi Miklós főszervező, a KSI szakvezetője.

A mezőny a rajt után az első mészégetői emelkedőn hamar több bolyra szakadt. - Úgy 70 km-nél járhattunk, amikor sikerült Dér Zsolttal meglépnünk a megfogyatkozott élmezőnytől, a befutó is emelkedőn volt, és egy picit jobban bírtam, adtam pár másodpercet a szerb csapat kerekesének – nyilatkozta Cador Rida, a Tecnofilm-Betonexpressz 2000 SE kerekese.

*Eredmények, 33. KSI-Csepel Kupa Nemzetközi Országúti Kerékpárverseny, Pilisszántó, 04.10.:*

*Open: 
*1. Cador Rida (Tecnofilm-Betonexpressz 2000 SE)
2. Dér Zsolt (Partizan BK)
3. Hasanovic Esad (Partizan BK)
Legjobb U23-as: Fejes Gábor (Tecnofilm-Betonexpressz 2000 SE), abszolút 4. hely

*U19:
*1. Stubán Ferenc (KSI Schwinn-Csepel SE)
2. Pintér Tamás (Csömör KSK)
3. Habera Michal (szlovák)

*U17:
*1. Kenyeres Ábel (KSI Schwinn-Csepel SE)
2. Varró Bálint (KSI Schwinn-Csepel SE)
3. Kiss Máté (Szekszárdi KSE)

*Nők:
*1. Kormos Veronika Anna (Giant Gyömrő)
2. Gyurján Adrienn (Giant Gyömrő)
3. Vaskó Luca (Merida HCT)​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Hegyikerékpár: Parti egy hellyel maradt le a világranglista-pontról*

*Az ausztriai, 8. Eisenberg Trophy-n állt rajthoz a magyar hegyikerékpáros válogatott vasárnap. A Nemzetközi Kerékpáros-szövetség versenynaptárában C2-es besorolással szereplő pontszerző viadalon a háromfős alakulatunkból a pekingi olimpikon Parti András tekert a legjobban, tizenegyedikként ért célba.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A 190 méter szintkülönbségű pálya 4.1 kilométeres volt, ebből kellett volna a felnőtteknek 9 kört teljesíteni, de az igen rossz időjárás, 5 fokos hideg miatt végül 8 kör volt a napi penzum. A nemzetközi mezőny 76 főt számlált. Parti András, a győztestől hat percet kapva, 11. helyet szerzett, így nem kapott világranglista-pontot. Buruczki Szilárd váltóhiba miatt egy rövid időre a technikai zónában való megállásra kényszerült, végül 23. lett. Az elitek közt 20. helyet szerző Juhász Zsolt az U23-asok között hatodikként zárt.

"A C2-es versenyeken az első tíz kap világranglista-pontot, így Andris épp, hogy lemaradt. De még a szezon elején vagyunk, lesz ez jobb is. A pontgyűjtést szem előtt tartva állítottam össze az olimpiai krossz válogatott programját, ilyen értelemben már a londoni olimpiára készülünk, hosszú még az út. Jövő héten a szlovákgyarmati eBike Kupán állunk rajthoz, a németországi légiósaink, Benkó Barbara és Parti András pedig a Bundesligában fognak versenyezni, bízom a pontszerző helyek megszerzésében – értékelt Valter Tibor szövetségi kapitány."

*Eredmények, felnőtt férfiak:*

1. Christoph Soukup, osztrák (Merida Biking Team, cseh, ideje 1:39:29)
*11. Parti András* (SRM Stevens, német, ideje 1:45:30)
*20. Juhász Zsolt* (Euro One-Cube Pro MTB Team, magyar, ideje 1:49:42)
*23. Buruczki Szilárd* (Magellan-Kőbányai TC, magyar, ideje 1:50:29)​<!-- .cikkbody -->


​http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...el-maradt-le-a-vilagranglista-pontrol-2024445javascript:(function(){var a=window...;a.setTimeout(function(){d.focus()},300)})();http://iwiw.hu/pages/share/share.js...el-maradt-le-a-vilagranglista-pontrol-2024445


----------



## maszlager (2010 Április 15)

Én most szerelek össze egy túra biciklit!Magamra szabom,úgyhogy alkatrészenként rakom össze.Valakinek van már ilyen tapasztalata?


----------



## sassi. (2010 Április 19)

Nekem is egyedileg van összerakva biciklim,lehet hogy így drágább de hosszútávon megéri belefektetni.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*Új versenyszám a Balaton Bike Festen!*


*A pálya, Balatonfüred egyik legnépszer&ucirc;bb szórakozó és üdül&otilde;központja a Sundance Park körül lesz kialakítva*


*Idén egy új versenyszámmal az olimpiai Cross-countryval b&otilde;vül, a Balaton Bike Fest programja. Ez a szám a MTB sport olimpiai szakága.*

Az elmúlt években Vinczeffy Zsolt és Parti András képviselte hazánkat az olimpiákon. A teljes magyar élmez&otilde;ny, mellet több ország kiemelked&otilde; sportolója is részt vesz az eseményen, hiszen Magyarországon Balatonfüred ad otthont a nemzetközi XCO pontszerz&otilde; versenynek.

A pálya, Balatonfüred egyik legnépszer&ucirc;bb szórakozó és üdül&otilde;központja a Sundance Park körül kerül megrendezésre, így a lelkes közönség testközelb&otilde;l szurkolhat a versenyz&otilde;knek.

*A körpálya 4 km hosszú lesz,* sok technikás kanyarral, rövid, de meredek mászásokkal, két híddal és több természetes akadállyal. A technikás versenyz&otilde;k szeretni fogják ezt a pályát. 
A nyomvonal kis területre korlátozódik a néz&otilde;k szinte az egész pályát belátják. Remek hangulatú, gyors és izgalmas verseny várható.​


----------



## nota (2010 Április 24)

Ki szereti itt a Girót? Szerintem a legjobb verseny már hosszú évek óta veri a Tour-t. Sokkal izgalmasabb, látványosabb. Nekem Olaszország is sokkal jobban tetszik mint a francia föld. Remélem idén is jó verseny lesz!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Keszthelyi Kilométerek: a világcsúcstartó ultra triatlonista Szőnyi Ferenc indítja a futóversenyt *
*2010. 04. 26. 16.29*

* <RIGHT> *






*A tavaly Mexikóban Deca Ironman triatlonversenyt világcsúccsal megnyerő Szőnyi Ferenc fogja a Keszthelyi Kilométerek utcai futóverseny mezőnyét május 30-án elrajtoltatni a város főterén – adta hírül Bedő Beáta, a viadal főszervezője. *
Az ultrafutó Szőnyi aktualitása, hogy április utolsó hétvégéjén megnyerte a sárvári, 24 órás országos bajnokságot.

A triatlon-történelmet író sportoló 114:59:20 óra alatt teljesítette a Monterrey-ben tavaly megrendezett Deca Ironman versenyt, melyen tíz nap leforgása alatt tíz Ironman-távot, összesen 38 km úszást, 1800 km kerékpározást és 422 km futást kellett teljesíteniük a résztvevőknek.

Szőnyi Ferenc tartja a 24 órás és az 1000 km-es kerékpározás magyar rekordját is. A komáromi sportolónak nem ismeretlen a keszthelyi térség, 2008-ban már teljesítette az Ultrabalatont futva illetve kerékpározva.
Szőnyi a versenyt megelőző, szombat délutáni tésztapartin élménybeszámolót tart mexikói élményeiről, természetesen a futást előtérbe helyezve.

A „Keszthelyi Kilométerek” a Tér-Film-Zene Fesztivál idején 7 versenyszámmal kerül megrendezésre május 30-án. Az utcai futóversenyre április 30-ig lehet kedvezményes nevezni.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Családi programokat ígérnek hétvégére a Szekszárdi T-Mobile Kerékpáros Nap szervezői*
2010. 05. 03. 16.53 

 <RIGHT> 






*Az Ifjúsági Unió Szekszárd (IFU) idén is megrendezi a korábban már nagy sikert aratott Szekszárdi T-Mobile Kerékpáros Napot, melynek során a környezetvédelem és biztonságos kerékpározás jegyében, a család minden tagjának bringás programokat kínálnak a szervezők.*


A* május 8-ai* rendezvény már hagyománynak számít a tolnai megyeközpontban, az elmúlt öt esztendőben a Gemenci Nagydíj kísérőrendezvényeként bonyolították le a programokat.

- Különösen számítunk az iskolás fiatalokra, szándékosan választottuk a május eleji időpontot, ami még tanulmányi időszak, azonban már meleg idő várható, ugyanakkor még igazából a bringás szezon elejének tekinthető.

Rendezvényünkkel a gyermekek, a családok körében szeretnénk népszerűsíteni a biztonságos kerékpározást, a környezettudatos életmódot; elképzeléseinkben a T-Mobile tökéletes partnernek bizonyul – mondta Ignácz György főszervező. 

A kerékpáros program reggel a Gemenci erdő területén, a 25-, 43- vagy 73 kilométeres távok közül választható T-Mobile Természetjáró Túrával kezdődik. Napközben a Liszt Ferenc tér környékén gyermekfutamokat bonyolítanak, ki lesz jelölve ügyességi kerékpárpálya, alkalom lesz az új közlekedési szabályokkal való ismerkedésre.

A szervezők gondot fordítanak az egészséges életmódra nevelésre, a vöröskereszt sátrában különböző szűrővizsgálatokra nyílik lehetőség, a táplálkozási tanácsadásban szintén szakemberek segítenek. A gyerekeknek rajzversenyt hirdetnek, melyre a helyszínen is lehet jelentkezni, a nyertesek értékes nyereményekben részesülnek.


Az eseményen idén is felállítják a T-Mobile Bringaszerviz sátrát, melyben szaktanácsadás mellett díjmentesen vizsgálják át és végzik el a kisebb javításokat a szakemberek a kétkerekűeken. Érdekes újdonságként fog jelentkezni a nagyobbaknak kipróbálható, számítógépes segédmotor-szimulátor.

Délután ötkor rendőri felvezetéssel elindul a belvárosban a kerékpáros demonstráció, mely a környezetvédelemre, a biztonságos kerékpározásra, a kerékpárutakra és az egészséges életmódra hivatott felhívni a figyelmet. *A záróesemény a tombola lesz, melyen a fődíj egy kerékpár.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Kizárták a mutogató kerekes világbajnokot*
2010. 05. 01. 12.32

<RIGHT> 



*


Saját csapata kizárta a Tour de Romandie további küzdelmeiből Mark Cavendish világbajnok brit kerékpárost, aki csütörtökön obszcén gesztussal ünnepelte meg szakaszgyőzelmét.

*​*
*Miután a 24 éves sprinter - aki még csak idei második sikerét aratta - elsőként haladt át a fribourgi célvonalon, két ujját bemutatta az őt bírálóknak. Mozdulatáért a viadal szervezői hatezer svájci frankos büntetést szabtak ki rá, a HTC-Columbia istálló pedig pénteken közölte: nem indítja el őt a verseny hátralévő etapjain.

"Belátom, hogy nem a megfelelő módon üzentem a kritikusaimnak, főként a gyerekektől kérek bocsánatot" - üzente a Tour de France tízszeres szakaszgyőztese, hozzátéve: a sikerért kapott pénzdíját jótékony célra ajánlja fel.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Hegyikerékpár: elmarad a vasárnapi verseny, miután elhunyt a főszervező*


*A Magyar Mountain Bike Szakági Szövetség elnöke, Sipiczki Róbert tájékoztatása szerint éjszaka, tragikus közlekedési balesetben elhunyt Goda Péter, a Contact SE tagegyesület vezetője, a Mecsextrém Parkban rendezendő, UCI C2-es kategóriájú hétvégi CST-kupa hegyikerékpár-verseny főszervezője, egyben versenyigazgatója.*​*​*<!-- .cikkhead -->A Magyar Mountain Bike Szakági Szövetség elnöksége úgy döntött, hogy a CST-kupát törli a Magyar Köztársaság Kupájáért folyó sorozatból, és egyidejűleg kéri az UCI (Nemzetközi Kerékpáros-szövetség) naptárából való törlést is, így a vasárnapi viadal elmarad.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Giro d,Italia - Wigginsé az első szakasz*
2010. 05. 08. 19.40


 <RIGHT> 



*


A brit Bradley Wiggins nyerte meg szombaton a 93. Giro d,Italia kerékpáros körverseny első szakaszát.
*​*
*Az olimpiai bajnok két másodperccel előzte meg az amerikai Brent Bookwaltert és a világbajnok ausztrál Cadel Evanst az Amszterdam belvárosában rendezett 8,4 km-es időfutamon.
A 101 éves viadal idei útvonala Hollandiából indul, s csak a 4. szakasztól tekernek Olaszországban a résztvevők. A háromhetes eseményen három egyéni (ebből egy hegyen) és egy csapatidőfutam lesz, továbbá öt etapot zárnak hegyi befutóval.
* Az össztáv 3416 km.*

*Eredmények, 1. szakasz (egyéni időfutam, 8,4 km):
* 
*1. Bradley Wiggins (brit, Sky) 10:18 p
*2. Brent Bookwalter (amerikai, BMC) 2 mp hátrány
3. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC) 2 mp h.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*Negyven hegyben egyben (MTB kerékpáros)*​ 

<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=left>*Időpont:*</TD><TD>*2010. június 06*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=left>*Helyszín:*</TD><TD>*Salgótarján*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=left>*Szervező:*</TD><TD>*Shkse*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=left>*Sportág:*</TD><TD>*Túrázás*​


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*Negyven hegyben egyben (MTB kerékpáros) *
*4*
*2010.06.06 MTB Nappal*​ 
Salgótarján (Eresztvény - Hotel Salgó) - Pet&otilde;fi-sétány - Magyarbánya - Medves-fennsík - Rónabánya - Rónafalu - Salgóbánya - Brenzalja - Ponyi-puszta - Ged&otilde;cz-tet&otilde; - Kemerovó ltp. - Kis-Kercseg - Nagy-Kercseg - T&otilde;ke-kút - Hamincó - Somosk&otilde;újfalu - Alagút - Salgótarján (Eresztvény - Hotel Salgó)​ 
*Rajt:Cél: Salgótarján (Eresztvény - Hotel Salgó)*
*Indítás: 9:00-14:00 óra* 
*Nevezési díj: 500 Ft/f&otilde; Táv (terepen):* 35.5 km Szint (terepen): 810 m *Szintid&otilde;: *4 óra MTSZ* pontszám:* MTSZ 51.5 pont​ 
Oklevél Kit&ucirc;z&otilde; Édesség Csomagmeg&otilde;rzés Szállás a rajtnál Szállás a célnál Ivóvíz a rajtnál Ivóvíz a célnál​ 
*Térkép:* Karancs, Medves és a Heves-borsodi dombság turistatérképe.
*Szállás:* Hotel Salgó​

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0JcSnzON_SI&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0JcSnzON_SI&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Hegyikerékpár: Május végén ismét Magyarországra jön a két meridás sztárkerekes *
2010. 05. 12. 20.45


<RIGHT>






*A tavalyi évben világranglista-elsőséget szerző német Multivan Merida Biking Team versenynaptárából már év elején kiderült, hogy idén is rajthoz állítanak néhány versenyzőt a T-Mobile Top Maraton sorozat első állomásán, a Caprine Maraton Szilvásváradon.*

Andreas Rottler csapatvezető a napokban, levélben megerősítette magyar meghívójánál: a 2005-ös Európa-bajnoki nyerő páros, a tavaly Duna Maraton-győzelmet szerző Hannes Genze és Andreas Kugler érkezik hazánkba a május 30-ai versenyre.

Rottler rövid közleményben tudatta a – Merida kerékpárokat forgalmazó – magyar meghívóval, hogy a versenyre a német Hannes Genze és a svájci Andreas Kugler mellett egy kisegítő személy is utazik a csapattal.

Hannes Genze tavaly több jelentős nemzetközi maraton-versenyen, többek közt a Trans-Schwarzwald-on és a Trans-Germany-n is előséget szerzett, az Európa-bajnokságon 9. helyen zárt, 2006-ban a német bajnoki trikót kapta. Andreas Kugler a Trans-Schwarzwald-on a győztes csapat tagjaként végzett 2009-ben, a Cape Epic-en összetettben lett harmadik, 2007-ben Eb-ötödik és vb-tizenkettedik helyen zárt, míg 2005-ben Európa második legjobba lett Genze mögött, a világbajnokságon pedig 9. lett. A duó a jubileumi, tízedik Duna Maraton dobogójának első két helyén osztozott, megelőzve a harmadik helyen célba érő olimpikon Parti Andrást.

*A bükki verseny történetében idén – az elmúlt évek tapasztalata alapján –, majd’ másfél ezren mondhatják majd el, hogy a világ legjobb maratoni menőivel együtt rajtolhattak a Szilvásváradi Lovas-stadionban.*



*Mintegy 700-an ültek bringára a Szekszárdi T-Mobile Kerékpáros Napon*
2010. 05. 12. 20.20


 <RIGHT> 






*Idén, már hatodik alkalommal került megrendezésre Tolna-megye központjában, a sportberkekben kerékpáros tradícióiról híres Szekszárdon, a T-Mobile Kerékpáros Nap.*

A reggeltől késő délutánig tartó eseménysorozat megannyi programján összességében, mintegy hétszázan ültek kerékpárra. A legfiatalabb résztvevő, egy 15 hónapos kislány volt.

Az Ifjúsági Unió Szekszárd (IFU) által szervezett kerékpáros nap korábban a Gemenci Nagydíj országúti kerékpárverseny egyik látványos kísérőrendezvényeként került a szabadidősport-naptárba. Az ingyenes sportnapot ezúttal is a különböző korosztályok teljes vertikuma látogatta.

A Gemenci erdő útjain vezető T-Mobile Természetjáró Kerékpáros Túrán, délelőtt, mintegy kétszázan vettek részt. A belvárosban rendezett diákfutamok alkalmával négy korosztályban osztottak érmeket, a versenyeken közel száz, 6-15 éves fiatal állt rajtvonalhoz. Népszerű volt az étrend-tanácsadás, a vöröskereszt sátra és a szakembereknek folyamatosan munkát adó, egésznap üzemelő T-Mobile Bringaszerviz.

Az ügyességi és KRESZ-pályán rendőrök segítettek a balesetmentes kerékpározás oktatásában. Az új kerékpáros KRESZ ismeretét teszten is lemérhették a résztvevők. Az érdeklődők speciális kerékpárokat is kipróbálhattak: balra kormányzás esetén jobbra forduló kerékpárt és azonos méretű első hátsó fogaskerékkel rendelkező kerékpárt. A legkisebbek rajzversenyre is nevezhettek. A késő délutáni demonstráció alkalmával mintegy 300-an lepték el a tolnai megyeszékhely utcáit, több esetben az egészen kicsi gyermekek, szüleik kerékpárjának gyermekülésében foglalhattak helyet.

- Szekszárdon már hagyománnyá vált támogatásunkkal a T-Mobile Kerékpáros Nap, melynek során a környezetvédelem és a biztonságos kerékpározás mellett a kerékpárutakra és az egészséges életmódra kívánjuk felhívni a figyelmet. Az Ifjúsági Unió Szekszárd, mint szervező, ennek szellemében állítja össze a programokat esztendőről-esztendőre. Az erdei kerékpártúra épp úgy megtalálható az események között, mint az egészségsátor vagy az ügyességi pálya kínálta lehetőségek. Ezen a májusi hétvégén közel 700 kerékpároshoz jutott el üzenetünk – mondta Varga Kornélia, a T-Mobile kerékpáros project vezetője.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Giro d'Italia: ausztrál szakaszgyőzelem, kazah vezetés*
2010. 05. 15. 19.12 


<RIGHT> 






*Az ausztrál Cadel Evans nyerte a Giro d'Italia olasz országúti kerékpáros körverseny szombati, hetedik szakaszát, míg összetettben a Vuelta 2006-os kazah bajnoka, Alekszandr Vinokurov került az élre.*


* Eredmények:
 7. szakasz, Carrara-Montalcino, 215 km:*​*​*1. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC) 5:13:37 ó
2. Damiano Cunego (olasz, Lampre-Farnese Vini) 2 mp hátrány
3. Alekszandr Vinokurov (kazah, Astana) azonos idővel

*Az összetettben (az élen álló rózsaszín trikóban):*​*​*1. Vinokurov 24:09:42 ó
2. Evans 1:12 perc h.
3. David Millar (brit, Garmin-Transitions) 1:29 p h.

* Vasárnap a Chianciano Terme és Terminillo közötti 184 km-es szakasz vár a mezőnyre.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Giro d,Italia - Chris Sörensen sikere, Vinokurov vezet*
2010. 05. 16. 19.29


<RIGHT> 



*


A dán Chris Sörensen nyerte a 93. Giro d,Italia olasz országúti kerékpáros körverseny vasárnapi, nyolcadik szakaszát.

*​*
*Az összetettben továbbra is a Vuelta 2006-os kazah bajnoka, Alekszandr Vinokurov vezet.
Hétfőn a Frosinone és Cava de Tirreni közötti 188 km-es szakasz vár a mezőnyre.
​<CENTER></CENTER>




*Giro d'Italia: Vinokurov vezet továbbra is*
2010. 05. 17. 18.17


<RIGHT> 






*Az ausztrál Matthew Goss nyerte a 93. Giro d'Italia olasz országúti kerékpáros körverseny hétfői, kilencedik szakaszát.*

Az összetettben továbbra is a Vuelta 2006-os kazah bajnoka, Alekszandr Vinokurov vezet.

*Eredmények:
9. szakasz, Frosinone-Cava de Tirreni, 188 km:*
1. Matthew Goss (ausztrál, HTC-Columbia) 4:08:17 ó
2. Filippo Pozzato (olasz, Katyusa) azonos idővel
3. Tyler Farrar (amerikai, Garmin-Transitions) azonos idővel

*Az összetettben (az élen álló rózsaszín trikóban):
1. Alekszandr Vinokurov (kazah, Asztana) 33:09:43 ó
*2. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC Racing) 1:12 perc hátrány
3. Vincenzo Nibali (olasz, Liquigas) 1:33 p h.

* Kedden az Avellino és Bitonto közötti 220 km-es szakasz vár a mezőnyre.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Giro d,Italia - Basso nyerte a "király etapot"*
2010. 05. 23. 18.27


<RIGHT> 



*


Az olasz Ivan Basso nyerte vasárnap a Giro d,Italia országúti kerékpáros körverseny 15. szakaszát, mely a viadal egyik legnehezebb etapja volt.

*​*
*A Mestre és Zoncolan közötti, összesen négy emelkedővel nehezített 222 km-es szakaszon az utolsó kaptató döntött. A Monte Zoncolanra vezető, "mindössze" 10,1 km-es hegymenet helyenként 20 százalékosnál is meredekebb szakaszokat tartogatott, s ez Bassónak feküdt a legjobban, sorra szakította le riválisait, végül több mint egy perccel ért be a második ausztrál Cadel Evans előtt.

Az összetettben ugyanakkor továbbra is a Bassótól ezúttal csaknem négy percet kapott spanyol David Arroyo vezet.

* Eredmények:
15. szakasz, Mestre-Zoncolan, 222 km:
* 
*1. Ivan Basso (olasz, Liquigas) 6:21:58 ó
*2. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC Racing) 1:19 p hátrány
3. Michele Scarponi (olasz, Androni Giocattoli) 1:30 p h.

*Az összetettben (az élen álló rózsaszín trikóban):*

*1. David Arroyo (spanyol, Caisse d,Epargne) 67:48:42 ó
*2. Richie Porte (ausztrál, Saxo Bank) 2:35 p hátrány
3. Basso 3:33 p h. 

* Hétfőn szünnap lesz.
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Hegyikerékpár: hat magyar szerzett világranglistapontot Offenburgban *


*A pünkösdi hétvégén rendezték meg Offenburgban a hegyikerekesek idei harmadik világkupa-viadalát. Az olimpiai krosszban magyar részről a felnőtt férfiak és nők mezőnye mellett az utánpótlásfutamokban is volt érdekeltség, a junior fiúk esetében a viadal egyben a szingapúri olimpia egyik felmérő versenye is volt. A felnőtteknél összesen hat magyar szerzett világranglistapontot.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->A férfiak rajtlistáján – az U23-asokkal együtt – megközelítőleg 50 csapat mintegy 240 kerekese szerepelt, a verseny a francia Julien Absalon győzelmével zárult.

Parti András (SRS Stevens, német) legjobb magyarként – 12:03 perces időkülönbséggel – 64.-ként, Juhász Zsolt 2 kör hátránnyal 128.-ként, Bogár Gábor (4 kör hátrány) 192.-ként, Csielka Márk (4 kör hátrány) 199.-ként, Szatmáry András (4 kör hátrány) 201.-ként haladt át a célvonalon – utóbbi négyen az Euro One-Cube Pro MTB Team-et képviselve. Miután mind az öt kerekes teljesítette a versenyt, így fejenként 3-3- világranglistapontot kaptak. A hölgyeknél a kanadai Catharine Pendrel végzett az élen, az U23-as Benkó Barbara (Rothaus-Cube, német) ugyancsak mintegy 12 perces hátránnyal, 39.-ként ért célba, helyezésével 29 világranglistapontot gyűjtve.

A junior fiúversenyzőknek az offenburgi világkupa egyben válogató volt a közelgő ifjúsági olimpiára. A viadalon holland győzelem született Van der Heijden révén, Fenyvesi Péter (X2S Kona Team) 17 perces hátránnyal 64., míg Pintér Tamás (Cube-Csömör) 1 körhátránnyal 80. lett. A junior lányok versenyét a francia Ferrandt Prevot nyerte meg.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Sikerrel zajlott le az első PORT.hu Underworld Kupa*
2010. 05. 26. 19.46


<RIGHT> 






*Május 22-én a Merkapt Maraton Sportközpontban első alkalommal került megrendezésre a PORT.hu Underworld Kupa. A verseny különlegessége a kőbánya alatti pincerendszerbe levezető nyomvonal volt, amelyben a járatok kialakulása óta először tekerhettek bringások!*

Reggel nyolc órakor verte fel a 150 éves pince csendjét az első berobogó versenyző, ugyanis ekkor kezdődött meg a rajt előtt nyílt pályabejárás. Az éjszakai eső és a hajnali pára néhol síkossá tették a pályát, az főleg a lejárathoz vezető 10 méteres rámpa volt kellemetlen, így néhány kevésbé rutinos induló már itt feladta a további küzdelmeket és nézőként buzdították tovább a bátrabbakat.

Kilenc órakor rajtolt el az első futam, amelyben a junior korú és a női versenyzők mérhették össze erejüket. A junioroknál Szalontay Bence a Merida Maraton Team CST versenyzője magasan a mezőny előtt vágtatott és rajt/cél győzelméhez nem férhetett kétség. A nőknél Dósa Eszter (Vitalitás SE – Scott – X-Inont) hasonló magabiztossággal tekerte végig a távot, bár Módos Gabriella (Merida Maraton Team CST) sokáig a nyomában loholt.

Az elit férfiaknál nagy csatára volt kilátás, hiszen a tavalyi év három küzdelemsorozatát is az élen záró Buruczki Szilárd (Magellan Kőbánya TC) mellett Melts András (Corratec World Team), Blazsó Márton (Bringabanda SC) és a fekete lónak számító két szlovák versenyző Peter Hertl és Tomas Jurkovič (mindketten Kompava Team) is esélyesnek tűnt. A rajt után Buruczki és Melts állt az élre és hihetetlen tempóban hagyták maguk mögött a mezőnyt.

A negyedik körben Buruczki fokozta az iramot és folyamatosan szakította le az őt üldöző Melts Andrást. A nyolcvan percen át tartó hajszát végül közel két perces előnnyel nyerte Buruczki, amely alatt 17 kört tett meg. A bronz érmet az agilisan versenyző Ruszin Ádám szerezte meg.

Délutánra maradtak a hobby futamok, amely során három etapban 180 kerekes indult a föld alatti túrára. A futamokat Pálmai Zsolt (ZKSE), Kuchta Attila és Tóth Rajmund (Budai Sziklák) nyerték.

A résztvevők egyetértettek abban, hogy különleges és felejthetetlen versenynek lehettek részesei a valóban nem mindennapi helyszínen. A föld alatti pincerendszer a PORT.hu Underworld Kupa befejeztével bezárta kapuit, ám bízhatunk benne, hogy jövőre újra birtokba vehetik a hegyikerekesek.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Giro d'Italia: két nappal a vége előtt olasz áll az élen*
2010. 05. 28. 19.15


<RIGHT> 







*Az olasz Ivan Basso összetettben átvette a vezetést a Giro d,Italia kerékpáros körverseny pénteki, több hosszú és meredek emelkedővel nehezített szakasza után. Az eddigi éllovas, a spanyol David Arroyo közel 3 perc hátránnyal ért célba a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Michele Scarponi sikerét hozó etapon.*


* Eredmények:
19. szakasz, Brescia-Aprica, 195 km:
1. Michele Scarponi (olasz, Androni Giocattoli) 5:27:04 ó
*2. Ivan Basso (olasz, Liquigas) azonos idővel
3. Vincenzo Nibali (olasz, Liquigas-Doimo) a. i.

* Az összetettben (az élen álló rózsaszín trikóban):
1. Basso 81:55:56 ó
*2. David Arroyo (spanyol, Caisse d,Epargne) 51 mp hátrány
3. Nibali 2:30 p h.
Szombaton, az utolsó előtti szakaszon a Bormio és Passo del Tonale közötti 178 km vár a mezőnyre, és szintén hegyi befutó lesz. A vasárnapi, veronai záróetapon 15,3 km-es egyéni időfutamot rendeznek.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Eb-ezüstérmes induló a szilvásváradi hegyikerékpáros maratonon*
2010. 05. 29. 21.55


<RIGHT> 



*


A szilvásváradi Caprine Maratonnal vasárnap rajtol a hegyikerékpárosok T-Mobile Top Maraton sorozata, amelynek nyitó versenyén az Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmes svájci Andreas Kugler is rajthoz áll.
*​*
** "Ilyen szintű versenyző korábban még sosem indult Szilvásváradon" *- mondta az esemény szombati, szilvásváradi sajtótájékoztatóján Tarnai Csaba, a hétvégi viadal főszervezője.


A négy állomásból álló sorozat nyitó viadalára a teljes hazai élmezőnnyel együtt több mint 1400 hegyi bringás nevezett, akik a bükki hegyekben három távon, 39, 70 és 117 km-en mérik össze erejüket. A főszervező megerősítette: a folyamatos esőzések ellenére a pálya végig jól járható.

A tavaly csapatban világranglista-első Andreas Kugler (Multivan Merida Biking Team) elmondta: a magyarországi mountain-bike versenyek körülményei európai összehasonlításban is megállják a helyüket, ezért szívesen jött.
A tájékoztatón elhangzott még, hogy a 6. T-Mobile Top Maraton sorozat következő versenye a július 4-i visegrádi nemzetközi MVM Duna Maraton lesz. 
Ezt augusztus 1-jén az idén új helyszínről, Felsőtárkányból rajtoló, sorrendben tizedik Bükk Maraton követi. A sorozatot az augusztus 29-i Mátra Maraton - egyben magyar bajnokság - zárja, amelyet Eisenkrammer Károly főszervező a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) versenynaptárába is bejegyeztetett. 

Mind a négy viadalt, így a szilvásváradit is szabadidős programok egészítik ki. A T-Mobile Természetjáró Túrákon bárki ingyen részt vehet, ráadásul a szervezők a kerékpárokat is térítésmentesen biztosítják az érdeklődőknek.




*Giro d,Italia - Basso egy perc fölé növelte előnyét*
2010. 05. 29. 20.44


<RIGHT> 



*


Hosszú szökés után a svájci Johann Tschopp nyerte a Giro d,Italia országúti kerékpáros körverseny 20., szombati szakaszát, melyen az éllovas Ivan Basso 1:15 percesre növelte előnyét.

*​*
*Az utolsó magashegyi etapon, amikor is néhol több méteres hófalak menték tekert a mezőny, a 2006-os bajnok Basso csapata "vitte fel" az emelkedőn az élbolyt.

Az utolsó kilométerekre az ausztrál Cadel Evans lendült támadásba, majd az olasz Michele Scarponi, de Basso folyamatosan kontrollálta a mezőnyt, ráadásul nagy riválisát, a második spanyol David Arroyót sikerült leszakítania.

*Eredmények:
* *20. szakasz, Bormio-Passo del Tonale, 178 km, hegyi befutó:*

*1. Johann Tschopp (svájci, Bbox-Bouygues) 5:26:47 ó
*2. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC Racing) 16 mp hátrány
3. Ivan Basso (olasz, Liquigas) 25 mp h.

*Az összetettben (az élen álló rózsaszín trikó):
1. Basso 87:23:00 ó
*2. David Arroyo (spanyol, Caisse d,Epargne) 1:15 p hátrány
3. Vincenzo Nibali (olasz, Liquigas) 2:56 p h.

* Vasárnap a veronai 15,3 km-es egyéni időfutammal zárul a viadal.
*​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 1)

*Kétéves eltiltás Valverdének doppingvétség miatt*
2010. 05. 31. 18.02

<RIGHT> 






*Doppingvétség miatt két évre szóló eltiltással büntette a Nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) hétfőn Alejandro Valverdét, az országúti kerékpárosok legfrissebb világranglistájának első helyezettjét.*

A spanyol sportoló ügyében a CAS a nemzetközi szövetségnek és a nemzetközi doppingellenes ügynökségnek (WADA) adott igazat, amelyek azért marasztalták el Valverdét, mert a 2008-as Tour de France olaszországi szakasza után adott doppingmintáját összehasonlították az Eufemiano Fuentes "doppingdoktornál" 2006-ban megtalált, a versenyző monogramjával ellátott vértasakban lévő vérrel, s az összevetés alapján egyértelművé vált, hogy a két minta ugyanattól a személytől származik.

A 30 esztendős bringás - aki a CAS korábbi döntésének értelmében 2011. május 10-ig nem állhat rajthoz Olaszország területén - a hétfői határozat nyomán semmilyen versenyen nem vehet részt 2012 januárjáig. A döntőbíróság ugyanakkor nem fosztotta meg Valverdét a korábban elért eredményeitől, így a tavalyi Vuelta a Espanán elért sikerétől sem.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Amstrong a svájci körversenyen hangol a Tour de France-ra*
2010. 06. 02. 07.03


<RIGHT> 






*A svájci körversenyen szerepel közvetlenül a júliusi Tour de France előtt Lance Armstrong amerikai kerékpáros.*

A hétszeres Tour-győztes klubja, a RadioShack kedden jelentette be, hogy a klasszis kerekesnek a sok heggyel nehezített június 12-20-i viadal lesz az utolsó jelentős erőpróbája a franciaországi versenyt megelőzően.

* "Nagyon büszkék vagyunk rá, hogy Armstrongot az indulók között tudhatjuk. Lance egy nagy sztár, és nagyon fontos számunkra a jelenléte"* - fogalmazott Rolf Huser, a szervezők szóvivője.

Armstrong legutóbb 2001-ben vett részt a svájci körversenyen és akkor nyert is, akárcsak az azt követő Tour de France-on.
Az idei Tour július 3-án rajtol. Armstrong az egyik nagy ellenfele lehet a címvédő spanyol Alberto Contadornak.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 3)

*Dupla ultratriatlon vb nyáron*
2010. 06. 02. 12.18


<RIGHT> 






*Június 24. és 27. között Bonyhádon és Dombóváron rendezik meg a dupla ultratriatlon-világbajnokságot, amelyre eddig 15 ország sportolói neveztek.*

Az esemény szerdai sajtótájékoztatóján elhangzott, hogy a versenyzőknek négy óra alatt 7,6 km-t kell úszniuk, húsz óra alatt 360 km-t kerékpározniuk, majd 12 óra alatt 84,4 km-t futniuk.

Tamás Zsolt, a nemzetközi szövetség alelnöke, a vb projektmenedzsere elmondta: 24 magyar versenyző biztosan rajthoz áll, de az elkövetkezendő két hétben még várják a jelentkezéseket.

* "Eddig is előnyben részesítettük a hazai sportolók nevezéseit, ez a továbbiakban sem változik - árulta el. - A keddi, első határidőig 53 induló gyűlt össze a világ minden tájáról, a maximális létszám a profik között 64 lehet. Az utolsó két hétben elsősorban csapatok jelentkezését várjuk."*

Az eseményen rajthoz áll egy úgynevezett VIP-váltó is, amely az olimpiai távot (1,5 km úszás, 40 km kerékpározás, 10 km futás) teljesíti majd. A VIP-váltó tagja Gyarmati Andrea olimpiai ezüstérmes úszó, Pulai Imre olimpiai bajnok kenus, Katus Attila világbajnok aerobicedző, valamint a Miss Universe Hungary szépségverseny győztese, Babinyecz Tímea.
A négy napig tartó sporteseményt különböző kulturális programokkal színesítik.

A vb fővédnöke Schmitt Pál, az Országgyűlés és a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Basso bízik benne, hogy a Tour de France-on is sikeres lehet*
2010. 06. 08. 07.58


<RIGHT> 






*Ivan Basso, a Giro d'Italia országúti kerékpáros körverseny olasz győztese bízik benne, hogy a júliusi Tour de France-on is jól fog menni, és méltó kihívója lesz a címvédő spanyol Alberto Contadornak.*
Basso jelenleg a francia Alpokban olyan hegyeken, emelkedőkön tréningezik, amelyek kulcsfontosságúak lesznek az idei megméretésben.
Az olasz bringás megjegyezte: ahhoz, hogy egy nagy viadalon jól szerepeljen, a hegyeken és az időfutamokon is jól kell tekerni.
"Úgy gondolom, Contador a világ pillanatnyilag legjobb hegyimenője, és időfutamban a top háromban van. Ha nem fog ki rossz napot, vagy ellenfelei nem tudják csapatuk erejét felhasználni, akkor szinte legyőzhetetlen. Én bízom a jó formámban és a társaimban" - mondta Basso a Gazzetta dello Sport című lapnak.
Legutóbb, 1998-ban szintén egy olasznak, Marco Pantaninak sikerült egy évben megnyernie a Girót és a Tourt. A háromhetes körversenyeket tekintve pedig a legutóbbi duplázás éppen Contador nevéhez fűződik: a spanyol bringás 2008-ban a Girót és a Vuelta a Espanát nyerte meg.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 9)

*Alpentour MTB Trophy - X2S siker Hasenfratz Péter révén* 
2010. 06. 09. 09.55


<RIGHT> 






*A négy napos nehéz alpesi megamaratonon a X2S-KONA TEAM színeiben induló Hasenfratz Péter a Master kategóriában 2 alkalommal nyerte a napi szakaszt, így végül nem meglepő módon az összetett verseny dobogójának is legfelső fokára állhatott.*

A versenyen mindenféle alpesi tereppel és időjárással meg kellett küzdeni a versenyzőknek és itt érvényesült Házi technikai tudása, amit a Nissan Titan Desert maratonon nem igazán tudott megmutatni. Saras, köves alpesi lejtők, gyökeres kanyarok, hosszú mászások, alkalmanként akár 10 fok különbség is 1 órán belül.

*A Master kategóriában Házi napi helyezései
*​*
*1. nap: 1. (3:57:34.1) 
2. nap: 2. (3:42:01.4, 5 perc hátrány)
3. nap: 1. (3:47:10.0)
4. nap: 5. (2:42:14.9, 8 perc hátrány)
A verseny pályájának fő jellemzője a megerőltető, hosszú, nehéz mászások és a száguldás a sziklás hegyoldalakon lefelé. 

*A napi szakaszok
*​*
*1. nap: 63 km, 2700 m szintemelkedés
2. nap: 61 km, 2300 m szintemelkedés
3. nap: 70 km, 2300 m szintemelkedés
4. nap: 52 km, 2100 m szintemelkedés 
A Trophyn külön kategória volt tandem kerékpárosoknak, ahol főleg vegyes csapatok indultak, de számos női és veterán induló is teljesítette a versenyt.

*Alpentour Trophy 2010 Férfi Elit*
* 
1. Uwe Hochenwarter/AUT, Muskelkater Genesis Team 12:28:25
*2. Bjorn Brems/BEL, Team G-Skin Deforche 12:32:13
3. Matthias Leisling/GER, Muskelkater Genesis Team 12:35:27
Alpentour Trophy 2010 Nő Elit 
1. Natalia Krompets/UKR, Team Ukraine 16:23:35
2. Yana Belomoyna/UKR, Team Ukraine 16:34:56
3. Lelde Tipane/LAT, Team Rietumu-Delfin 17:26:07
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Vígh győzött Tihanyban a Vuelta Kupán*
2010. 06. 13. 17.39


<RIGHT> 



*


Vígh Zoltán nyerte a Balaton Bike Fest keretében a Vuelta Kupáért rendezett 90 kilométeres országúti kerékpáros mezőnyversenyt vasárnap.

*​*
*A balatonfüredi rajtnál 49 profi versenyző sorakozott fel. A szervezők a tihanyi félszigeten 12 kilométeres körpályát jelöltek ki, melyen hét alkalommal kellett feltekerni az apátsághoz, illetve leerszkedni a Balaton partjára.

Az alakulófélben lévő miskolci Atlantis Casino csapatában versenyző Vígh Zoltánt Szórádi Balázs és Simon Balázs próbálta megszorongatni, kevés sikerrel. A tihanyi célba Vígh ért fel elsőként, közel tíz másodpercet vert rá vetélytársaira.
A Vuelta kupával azonos útvonalon amatőrök számára rendezték az Erste Tour de Tihanyt, amelyen közel 200-an álltak rajthoz.

* Eredmények:
1. Vígh Zoltán (Atlantis Casino Miskolc) 2:12:15 óra
*2. Szórádi Balázs (Merida) 8 másodperc hátrány
3. Simon Balázs (Aegon-P-Nivo-Notebookstore) 9 mp.h.




*Viharban meghiúsult a triatlon kőkemény Életfa  X2S duatlon terepen *
2010. 06. 13. 17.29 


<RIGHT> 






*A viharos időjárásban kiadott 2. fokú viharjelzés meghiúsította a tereptriatlon úszószámát a Balaton Bike Fest idei újdonság versenyén. A szervező X2S csapat a lehetőségekhez képest gyorsan átalakította a pályákat, így mind a gyerekek, mind a felnőttek futással kezdték a többtusa programot a kánikulában.*

A gyerekfutamon az időpont (péntek délután, iskola utolsó hét) miatt kevés, de annál lelkesebb fiatal indult a terepre futni majd kerékpározni. A közönség biztatása mellett fantasztikus lelkesedéssel teljesítettek a versenyt, és szinte mindenki kapott díjat, ajándékot.

A felnőtt versenyen számos bajnok (Európa-bajnok, Magyar bajnok) indult egyéniben – váltóban pedig a magyar terepfutás és hegyikerékpározás legjobbjai közül is többen. 3 km futással indult a mezőny, amelyben Pelsőczy Attila hozta elsőként a váltóját. Nemsokkal utána érkezett Medgyes Gábor a sportág többszörös bajnoka – de a táv rövidsége miatt sűrűn követték őket az üldözők, köztük Dósa Eszter, aki a magyar MTB életben is egyre fényesebb sikereket arat, valamint Poór Brigitta, aki két hete nyert Európa-bajnoki címet Szardínián.

A hegyikerékpáros szakasz első rövid szakasza Balatonfüred meredeken emelkedő utcáin vezetett – itt rendőri és polgárőri biztosítással haladtak a versenyzők. Rövidesen elkezdődött a terep, ami a kánikulában nehezen teljesíthető volt, nemcsak a meleg, hanem a keményre száradt sár miatt is. A vezető helyet rövid idő múlva Fenyvesi Péter vette át, aki néhány héttel ezelőtt kvalifikálta magát az ifjúsági olimpiára. A pálya nagyon gyors volt és viszonylag kevés komolyabb technikai elemet tartalmazott, de igazán színesre és látványosra sikerült megtervezni a Bike Fest maraton szervezőinek. A X2S eredeti pályaterve sokkal rövidebb, de izgalmasabb lett volna. Az új pálya egyetlen negatívuma a triatlon számára az volt, hogy a 3 maraton táv miatt a jelölések néhány helyen nehezebben követhetőek voltak és aki nem figyelt eléggé az könnyen átválthatott egy hosszabb pályára – sajnos ezt az élményt néhány versenyző át is élte.

Medgyes Gábor biztosan vezette és nyerte az egyéni versenyt, őt csak a Fenyvesi-Mester váltó előzte meg. Dósa Eszter fantasztikus futással koronázta meg a győzelmét. Az egyéni versenyben az örök mókamester Dezső Sándor érkezett második helyre (szenior kategóriában elsőként!), a hölgyeknél pedig Poór Brigitta.

A lassan alkonyodó Balatonfelvidékkel a háttérben zajló eredményhirdetés és záró műsor (Életfa kung-fu bemutató) szép befejezést jelentett a kemény versenyprogramnak. A Bike Fest szervezői nagyon sok segítséget adtak a versenyhez, a legtöbb hirtelen felmerülő problémára gyorsan találtak megoldást.
Az Életfa program egészséges táplálékai mellett a Biorganik ajándékcsomagok és biomarcipán segítette a sportolókat a regenerációban. Az Xiont pedig a versenyspecifikus itatást biztosította.

*Férfiak*
*1 Medgyes Gábor Bike Zone Gödöllő 02:22:07
*2 Dezső Sándor X2S Kona Team 02:37:29
3 Szász Viktor Vitalitás SE 02:43:35

*Nők*
*1 Dósa Eszter Vitalitás SE 02:43:14
*2 Poór Brigitta X2S Kona Team 02:58:46
3 Kiss Marina 03:21:35
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 19)

*Tour de France: francia szakaszsiker*
2010. 07. 18. 18.05


<RIGHT> 






*A francia Christophe Riblon egy hosszú szökés után megnyerte a Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körverseny vasárnapi, 14. szakaszát, összetettben pedig továbbra is a luxemburgi Andy Schleck vezet.*

A Revel és Ax-3 Domaines közötti etap elején egy nagyobb szökevénycsoport lépett meg a mezőnytől, s közülük Riblont nem sikerült utolérni a célig, pedig az utolsó 50 km-en egy-egy kiemelt és első kategóriás hegy várt a versenyzőkre.
Az esélyesek az utolsó kaptatón próbálták meg leszakítani egymást. A címvédő spanyol Alberto Contador kétszer váltott ritmust, de Schleck könnyedén vele tartott, ahogy a jelenleg harmadik és negyedik pozícióban lévő orosz Gyenyisz Mencsov és a spanyol Samuel Sanchez is. Schleck kizárólag a mögötte második Contadorra figyelt, olyannyira, hogy nem is volt hajlandó elé menni, csak követte legfőbb riválisát. Contador egyszer szinte megállt, hogy előreengedje Schlecket, de utóbbi erre egy ideig nem volt hajlandó, s ezt kihasználva Mencsov és Sanchez végül 14 másodperccel megverte a végső diadalért viaskodó két sztárt, akik között nem változott a 31 másodperces különbség.

*  Eredmények:
14. szakasz, Revel - Ax-3 Domaines, 184 km, hegyi szakasz:*
1. Christophe Riblon (francia, AG2R) 4:52:42 ó
2. Gyenyisz Mencsov (orosz, Rabobank) 54 mp hátrány
3. Samuel Sanchez (spanyol, Euskatel) azonos idővel
4. Andy Schleck (luxemburgi, Saxo Bank) 1:08 p h.
...7. Alberto Contador (spanyol, Asztana) a.i.

 * Az összetettben (az élen álló sárga trikóban):*
*1. Schleck 68:02:30 ó
*2. Contador 31 mp hátrány
3. Sanchez 2:31 p h.
4. Mencsov 2:44 p h.

A jövő vasárnapig tartó viadalon hétfőn a Pamiers és Bagnéres-de-Luchon közötti 187 km-es etap vár a mezőnyre.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Közép-európai Körverseny - Fejes Gábor a legjobb magyar!*
2010. 07. 24. 21.40


 <RIGHT> 



*


Legjobb magyarként Fejes Gábor a hatodik helyen áll az országúti kerékpárosok Közép-európai Körversenyén (Central European Tour), a második szakasz után.
*​*
*A Technofilm-Betonexpress 2000 kerekese szombaton - a Szerencs és Bükkszentkereszt közötti 134 km-es távon - ugyanúgy nyolcadik lett, mint egy nappal korábban, ezzel a fiatalok, a 23 éven aluliak között ő a legjobb, így ő viselheti a fehér trikót.
A szakaszt - melynek utolsó 10 kilométerén 600 méterre kellett feltekerni - a cseh Martin Mares nyerte. Összetettben továbbra is a pénteken győztes szlovén Bosjan Rezman áll az élen, aki szombaton ötödikként ért célba.
2. szakasz: Szerencs-Bükksznetekereszt, 134 kilométer:
------------------------------------------------------
1. Martin Mares (cseh) 3:24:45 óra
2. Milan Kadlec (cseh) 5 másodper hátrány
3. Stanislav Kozubek (cseh) azonos idővel
*...8. Fejes Gábor (Technofilm-Betonexpress 2000) 32 mp h.

* *Az összetettben:
*1. Bosjan Rezman (szlovén) 7:12:25 óra
2. Klemen Stimulak (szlovén) 16 mp hátrány
3. Wolfgang Geisler (osztrák) 17 mp h.
*...6. Fejes 1:53 p h.
 
* További program:
*vasárnap, 3. szakasz: Miskolc körpályás verseny, 45 km
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Contador harmadszor is megnyerte a Tour de France-t*
2010. 07. 25. 18.35


<RIGHT> 






*A várakozásoknak megfelelően Alberto Contador a vasárnapi zárószakaszon megőrizte az összetettben vezetőnek járó sárga trikót, ezzel 2007 és 2009 után harmadszor is megnyerte a Tour de France kerékpáros körversenyt.*

A 27 éves spanyol kerekes - aki egyetlen etapon sem győzött idén - a mezőnnyel érkezett be a párizsi Champs-Élysées-n kialakított célba. A huszadik, 102,5 km-es etapot a brit Mark Cavendish nyerte, aki ötödik idei részsikerét aratta.
Összetettben - akárcsak tavaly - a luxemburgi Andy Schleck lett a második 39 mp hátránnyal. A harmadik helyen az orosz Gyenyisz Mencsov zárt.
A 97. alkalommal megrendezett, 3642 km-es Touron búcsúzott a legendás viadaltól a korábban hétszer diadalmaskodó, ezúttal 23. amerikai Lance Armstrong. A körversenyt 13-adszor végigtekerő, 39 esztendős texasi sztár a rajt után némi galibát okozott: radioshackes csapattársaival együtt fekete trikóban és - a 28 millió rákbetegre utalva - 28-as számmal akarta teljesíteni az utolsó etapot, ám a zsűri visszavetette vele a hagyományos mezét.

* Eredmények, 20. szakasz (Longjumeau-Párizs), 102,5 km:*
*1. Mark Cavendish (brit, HTC-Columbia) 2:42:21 ó
*2. Alessandro Petacchi (olasz, Lampre) azonos idővel
3. Julian Dean (új-zélandi, Garmin-Transitions) a.i.
...81. Alberto Contador (spanyol, Asztana) a.i.
...88. Andy Schleck (luxemburgi, Saxo Bank) a.i.
...117. Gyenyisz Mencsov (orosz, Rabobank) a.i.

* Az összetettben (a sárga trikóért):*
*1. Contador 91:58:48 ó
*2. Schleck 39 mp hátrány
3. Mencsov 2:01 p h.
...23. Lance Armstrong (amerikai, RadioShack) 39:20 p h.


*Kerékpár: hatodik lett a legjobb magyar* *a Közép-európai Körversenyen*
2010. 07. 25. 16.50

<RIGHT> 
*Legjobb magyarként Fejes Gábor a hatodik helyen végzett az országúti kerékpárosok Közép-európai Körversenyén, a Central European Touron. A vasárnapi zárószakaszon, melyen a mezőny 45 km-t tekert Miskolcon, a két részhajrát megnyerő Lovassy Krisztián harmadik lett.*

Az összetettben elsőnek járó sárga trikóban a szlovén Bostjan Rezman ezúttal nem vállalkozott akciókra, végig a mezőnyben tekert, a korábbi szakaszokon szerzett 16 másodperces előnye így is elegendő volt a végső győzelem megszerzéséhez.

* A zárószakaszt a cseh Jiri Bares nyerte.
3. szakasz, Miskolc, körpályás verseny, 45 km:
1. Jiri Bares (cseh) 1:03:02 óra
*2. Stanislav Kozubek (cseh) 4 másodperc hátrány
*3. Lovassy Krisztián (Technofilm-Betonexpress 2000) 11 mp h.*

* A verseny végeredménye 3 szakasz alapján:
*1. Bostjan Rezman (szlovén) 8:15:38 óra
2. Klemen Stimulak (szlovén) 14 mp h.
3. Wolfgang Geisler (osztrák) 17 mp h.
*...6 Fejes Gábor (Technofilm-Betonexpress 2000) 1:40 perc h.*
A legjobb hegyi menőnek járó piros pöttyös trikót, illetve a legjobb U23-as versenyzőt megillető fehér trikót egyaránt a szlovén Klemen Stimulak érdemelte ki.
Bostjan Rezman az összetett verseny mellett, a zöld trikóért zajló sprintversenyben is győzött.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 26)

*Tour de France: az Astana és sportolói keresték a legtöbbet*
2010. 07. 25. 20.40 


<RIGHT> 






*Az összetett győztes Alberto Contador csapata, az Asztana viheti haza a legtöbb pénzt - majdnem félmillió eurót - a vasárnap véget ért Tour de France kerékpáros körversenyről.*


Ennek az összegnek a legnagyobb részét éppen a spanyol bajnok 450 ezer eurós győzelmi prémiuma teszi ki. Tavaly az Asztana versenyzői 700 ezer eurót szorgoskodtak össze.
A lista alján a Footon áll kevesebb mint 14 ezer euróval, ami azt jelenti, hogy a rajtnál felbukkanó versenyzőit figyelembe véve fejenként 1499 euró volt a keresmény.

* A kereseti lista:*
* 1. Asztana 488.886 euró
* *2. Saxo Bank 292.392
3. Rabobank 192.978
* 4. Caisse d,Epargne 114.604
5. Euskaltel 94.746
6. RadioShack 92.018
7. Omega Pharma 90.424
8. HTC-Columbia 88.988
9. Lampre 81.796
10. Quick Step 78.058
11. Bbox 76.074
12. Garmin-Transitions 55.352
13. AG2R La Mondiale 47.776
14. Cervélo 39.542
15. Katyusa 38.966
16. Sky 36.992
17. Liquigas 33.092
18. Milram 27.118
19. FDJ 25.922
20. Cofidis 20.372
21. BMC 15.872
22. Footon 13.492​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 27)

*Kerékpár: doppingszert találtak egy magyar versenyző mintájában*
2010. 07. 26. 17.31 <RIGHT> 






*Doppingszert találtak egy magyar kerékpáros mintájában egy június 27-én elvégzett szűrés során.*

Tiszeker Ágnes, a Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) vezetője hétfőn arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy az előre be nem jelentett, versenyen történt ellenőrzés során egy sportolónál az A minta analízisét követően pozitív vizsgálati eredmény született.
A közlemény kitér arra, hogy ez önmagában nem jelenti a doppingvétség megállapítását, a versenyző kérheti a B minta analízisét. Az érintett sportág sportszövetsége a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) szabályzata alapján köteles lefolytatni az előzetes felülvizsgálati eljárást, továbbá annak eredményétől függően a doppingeljárást.
Június 27-én az országúti bajnokság mezőnyversenyét rendezték Tiszaroff és Tiszagyenda térségében.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Szekszárdi kerekesé a pozitív minta*
2010. 07. 27. 09.41 


<RIGHT> 






*Iszkádi Tamás mintájában találtak doppingszert a kerékpáros országúti bajnokságon június 27-én elvégzett szűrés során.*

Tiszeker Ágnes, a Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) vezetője hétfőn arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy az előre be nem jelentett, versenyen történt ellenőrzés során egy sportolónál az A minta analízisét követően pozitív vizsgálati eredmény született.

A szakszövetség (MKSZSZ) kedden közölte: a Szekszárdi SZKE-t erősítő Iszkádi szolgáltatta a pozitív mintát, ami önmagában nem jelenti a doppingvétség megállapítását, a versenyző kérheti a B minta analízisét. Az MKSZSZ a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) szabályzata alapján köteles lefolytatni az előzetes felülvizsgálati eljárást, továbbá annak eredményétől függően a doppingeljárást.

*Június 27-én az ob mezőnyversenyét rendezték Tiszaroff és Tiszagyenda térségében.
*​*
*<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Sipiczki Csaba győzelme az Alpokban King of the Mountain, Poór Brigitta ezüstérmes*
2010. 07. 28. 15.56 


<RIGHT> 






*A festői szépségű osztrák Falkert See tengerszem melletti hegyek adtak otthont az osztrák tereptriatlon bajnoki sorozat „King of the Mountain” állomásának. Idén kettős magyar siker született, hiszen Sipiczki Csaba megnyerte a férfiak versenyét, Poór Brigitta (mindketten a X2S-KONA TEAM versenyzői) ezüstérmet szerzett a nők között.*

A különleges környezet ellenére is népes mezőny a 15 fokos vízben kezdte a versenyt. 400 m úszás után Sipiczki Csaba a 6. helyen lépett partra, Poór Brigitta a nők között szorosan az első mögött. A különösen meredek pályán 3 körben teljesítették a 8 km-es távot, ami három hosszú kerékpárcipelést is jelentett, hiszen azon a szakaszon senki nem tudott kerékpározni. 
Sipi a mászásokon és a cipelésen rendre az ellenfelei elé került, de a meredek downhill lejtőn a helyiek visszaelőzték, de így is a futásra 2. helyen indult. Mivel kiváló terepfutó, ellenfelei nem tudták tartani a tempóját és így a rövid futás ellenére is komoly előnnyel ért célba.

Brigi magabiztosan tartotta a második helyet, XTERRA Európa-bajnokként nem okozott számára meglepetést a pálya, mind a kerékpáros szakaszon, mind a terepfutásban visszaverte az üldözők támadásait, ezzel az ezüstérem mellé megszerezve az U23 győzelmet.
A két magyar versenyző év elején egy csapatban szerzett világbajnoki címet a 24 órás indoor MTB viadalon. 
A hazai versenypalettán Eger-Ostoroson, Nőtincsen és Piliscsabán lehet kipróbálni az ehhez hasonló versenyeket a X2S sorozatban. A magyar sportolók idén még számos világversenyen rajthoz állnak, köztük világkupafutamokon is.

*Verseny neve: King of the mountain
*​*
**Távok: 400m úszás – 8 km MTB – 3,5 km terepfutás
*​*
**Helyszín: Falkert See (1800m magasan)*

*Nők
*1. Martina Donner 1:17:15,551
*2. Poór Brigitta 1:19:05,418
*3. Marita Staufer 1:21:26,883

*Férfiak
1. Csaba Peter Sipiczki 1:04:49,942
*2. Robert Hotter 1:06:08,888
3. Gerald Will 1:06:21,432​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*Hegyikerékpár: Hét ország mintegy 1400 kerekesét várják a vasárnapi, jubileumi Bükk Maratonra*
2010. 07. 29. 16.30 


<RIGHT> 






*Vasárnap, a felsőtárkányi Egeres-völgyből rajtol a jubileumi, X. Bükk Maraton mezőnye.*

A T-Mobile Top Maraton sorozat 3. állomásán is három táv közül lehet választani; hét közepéig 7 országból mintegy 1400-an neveztek. A sorozatot félidőnél a tavalyi két összetett felnőtt győztes: Blazsó Márton és Dósa Eszter vezeti.
A tavaly magyar bajnokságnak is helyt adó verseny rajt-cél területe az Eger melletti Berva-völgyből idén a felsőtárkányi Egeres-völgybe költözik. A kerekesek a Sintesi Bike Bükk Maratont három távon teljesíthetik: 93, 57 vagy 37 kilométeren. A hosszútávosok kilenckor, a közepesek fél tízkor, a rövidet választók tíz órakor rajtolnak.
A T-Mobile Top Maraton sorozat félidejénél – két futam után – összetett abszolútban, férfiaknál Blazsó Márton (két második hellyel, 540 pont), Szalay Péter (450) és Vas Péter (420), míg a hölgyeknél Dósa Eszter (két győzelemmel, 600 pont), Cseh Veronika (500) illetve Farkasdi Edina (460) a sorrend.
A Bükk Maraton alkalmával, kísérőrendezvényként, ezúttal is sor kerül a kerékpáros T-Mobile Természetjáró Túrára. A 10.15-kor induló, ingyenes, mintegy 10 kilométeres túra a kisvasúttal párhuzamosan, széles, jól tekerhető dózerúton vezet a Vöröskő-völgybe, a Stimecz-őrházhoz. A résztvevők megtekinthetik az időszakos Vöröskő-forrást is; a túravezető a szilvásváradi maraton főszervezője, Tarnai Csaba lesz. A családok számára többek közt barlangászat, lovaglás, falmászás, tanősvény-túra, kisvasútazás, csónakázás jelentheti a kerékpározás melletti kikapcsolódást. A kétnapos programban az U7-U13-as korosztályú gyermekek a szombati, kerékpáros Titán-kupán mérkőzhetnek.
- Már több mint 1400-an neveztek, reálisan 1300-1400 versenyzőt várok vasárnap a rajtvonalhoz. Regisztráltunk a hazai bringások mellett amerikai, román, német, osztrák, szlovák és szlovén kerekeseket. Finisben az előkészületek, érdekességként elmondhatom, hogy a befutó előtt fél kilométerrel még hidat is kellett ácsolnunk – mondta Nagy Ádám főszervező.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Kerékpár: Luis León Sánchez nyert a San Sebastian-i viadalon*


*A spanyol Luis León Sánchez diadalmaskodott a San Sebastian-i klasszikus országúti kerékpárversenyen.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->A Caisse d'Espargne versenyzője sprintbefutóban előzte meg Alekszandr Vinokurovot, Carlos Sastre lett a harmadik. Vinokurov a cél előtt 2.5 kilométerrel leszakította egy ritmusváltással Sastrét, de Sánchez vele tudott maradni, és lehajrázta a sprintet korán megindító kazah kerékpárost.

*A Tour de France második helyezettje, Andy Schleck féltávnál feladta a versenyt. *


*Felsőtárkányba költözött a hegyikerékpáros Bükk Maraton*
2010. 07. 31. 18.16


<RIGHT> 



*


Kilenc év után idén új helyszínről, Felsőtárkányból rajtol vasárnap a hegyi kerékpárosok Bükk Maratonja, a T-Mobile Top Maraton sorozat harmadik versenye.

*​*
*"Felsőtárkány számára, óriási jelentőségű egy ilyen, több mint ezer főt megmozgató sportrendezvény, ilyenre még nem volt példa a kis heves megyei település életében. Úgy tervezem, hogy a következő tíz évben innen indul majd a verseny" – mondta Nagy Ádám, az idén tízéves fennállását ünneplő viadal főszervezője az esemény szombati sajtótájékoztatóján. 
A főszervező kiemelte, hogy az esemény idegenforgalmi, turisztikai látványosságot és bevételt jelent a Bükk nyugati kapujában fekvő községnek. A helyi szálláshelyek például már napokkal korábban beteltek.
A X. Sintesi Bike Bükk Maraton nemcsak a hazai hegyi bringásokat mozgatja meg, hanem a határokon túliakat is, a több mint 1400 nevezés ugyanis összesen nyolc országból érkezett. Az indulók között még svájci és amerikai kerekes is lesz.
A verseny vasárnap 9 órakor a felsőtárkányi Egeres-völgyből startol, az indulók három távon, 37, 57 és 93 km-en mérik össze tudásukat. A férfiaknál a T-Mobile Top Maraton sorozatban vezető Blazsó Márton, a nőknél Dósa Eszter az első számú favorit.
A szervezők ezúttal is gondoltak a hobbikerékpárosokra, így ismét megtartják számukra a T-Mobile Természetjáró Túrát. Ehhez a résztvevőknek ingyenesen biztosít bérelhető kerékpárokat a mobiltelefonos cég, amely a kezdeményezéssel egyúttal ezt a környezetbarát közlekedési eszközt kívánja népszerűsíteni.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Alkoholista lett az egykori Tour de France-győztesből*

​*Jan Ullrichnál csőstül jön a baj. A korábbi klasszis profi kerékpárosnál előbb az ún. burn-out-szindrómát (kiégés) mutatták ki, majd egy német lap arról számolt be, hogy az exsportoló komoly alkoholproblémákkal is küszködik.*

Jan Ullrich nincs a topon – és akkor még finoman fogalmaztunk. A korábbi kiváló német profi kerékpárost néhány évvel ezelőtt még ünnepelt hősként kezelték hazájában, mára azonban nem más, mint egy idegroncs. Az 1997-es Tour de France-győztesnél alighanem akkor kezdődtek a gondok, amikor sorra érkeztek vele szemben a doppingvádak, majd a közelmúltban ún. burn-out-szindrómát állapítottak meg nála, vagyis teljesen kiégett, nincs célja az életben.





​
A legújabb fejlemény: a Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung terjedelmes cikket közölt az állapotáról, melyből kiderül, hogy a 36 éves exsportoló gyakorlatilag alkoholista. A dolog persze nem annyira újkeletű: 2002-ben Ullrich akkori barátnője, Gaby ultimátumot adott neki, melynek értelmében be kellett volna fejeznie az ivást, különben szakít vele. Ez végül három évvel később következett be, a bringás pedig azóta is csúszik lefelé a lejtőn.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Ullrich tiltakozik az alkoholvádak ellen*
2010. 08. 25. 13.05


<RIGHT> 






*Jan Ullrich cáfolta azokat a vádakat, miszerint alkoholproblémái lennének.*


"Szeretném egyértelműen tisztázni, hogy nincsenek alkoholproblémáim - nyilatkozott honlapján a 36 éves kerékpáros. - Az efféle híreszteléseknek semmiféle valóságalapjuk nincs."
Ullrich saját elmondása szerint kiégett és szeretett volna egy időre visszavonulni a nyilvánosság elől, azonban az sajtóban megjelent információk miatt kénytelen volt kifejteni álláspontját.
"Mostanában a körülmények miatt lassabban mennek a dolgok, de mindenképpen jó jel, hogy továbbra is van kedvem sportolni. A biciklizés és a családom segítettek feldolgozni a problémáimat." - mondta Ullrich.
A Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung azt írta, hogy a 1997-es Tour de France győztes súlyos alkoholproblémákkal küzd. Az újság a sportoló korábbi edzőjét, Peter Beckert idézte, aki hangsúlyozta, ha Ullrich még jobban elhagyja magát, szenvedélybeteg válhat belőle. A lap egy 2002-es esetet is felemlegetett: a kerékpárosnak akkori barátnője, Gaby Ullrich éppen az alkohol miatt adott ultimátumot. Három évvel később a pár szakított.
* A doppingolással megvádolt Ullrich 2007-ben visszavonult.
*​*
*

*Schleck nem lesz ott az országúti vb-n*
2010. 08. 25. 09.55


* <RIGHT> *
*



*


*Az idei Tour de France-on második luxemburgi Andy Schleck úgy döntött, nem vesz részt a szeptember végén kezdődő országúti kerékpáros-világbajnokságon.*

A 25 éves versenyző szándékát kedden este közölte hazája szövetsége, melynek közleményéből kiderül, hogy Schleck a szombaton kezdődő spanyol körversenyre, a Vuelta a Espanára koncentrál, illetve októberben szeretne jól szerepelni a Lombard körversenyen.
Schleck az idei Touron mindössze 39 másodperccel kapott ki összetettben a spanyol Alberto Contadortól, s legnagyobb riválisának távollétében egyértelműen ő számít a Vuelta első számú esélyesének.

* Az országúti vb-t szeptember 29. és október 3. között Melbourne-ben rendezik meg.
*​*
*<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Hegyikerékpár: vasárnap a Kékest ostromolják a bajnoki címért*

* A vasárnapi, kilencedik Mátra Maraton alkalmával rendezik meg a hegyikerékpárosok maraton szakágának országos bajnokságát. A T-Mobile Top Maraton sorozat negyedik, záró állomását 29, 57 vagy 89 km-en lehet teljesíteni; eddig mintegy 1300 előnevezőt regisztráltak. A Vuelta Sportiroda kétnapos családi és sportprogramokról gondoskodik; a természetvédelem az idén is kiemelt szerepet kap.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A rajt-cél területe a sástói Oxygen Adrenalin Park. A szombati Adrenalin Trophy családi verseny mellett meghívásos duál triál valamint gyermekversenyt szervez a Vuelta csapata. Vasárnap a hosszútávot 9.30-kor, a rövidet 9.45-kor, a közepet 10.00 órakor indítják; fél tizenegytől kerül sor a 10 kilométeres T-Mobile természetjáró túrára. A verseny után a hazai szövetség a korábbi futamok alapján kihirdeti a maraton magyar kupasorozat végeredményét. A verseny magyar bajnokság is egyben, melyen várhatóan a két címvédő: Buruczki Szilárd és Dósa Eszter is rajthoz áll.

„Eddig közel ezerháromszáz előnevezőt regisztráltunk, ha az időjárás is engedi, akkor idén is átlépjük az ezernégyszáz fős határt. A rendezvény résztvevőivel szemben fontos elvárás, hogy betartsák az erdő rendjét, ügyeljenek az ott élőkre, növényekre, állatokra. A szervezők a versenyt megelőzően a Bükki Nemzeti Park munkatársaival közös helyszíni bejárást végeznek, amely során a kétéltűek szaporodó helyeit az unkák védelme érdekében körbekarózzák és kiszalagozzák. A kerékpárosok még a verseny esetleges feladása esetén sem térhetnek le a kijelölt erdei nyomvonalról. Az útvonalon több olyan útszakasz is található, amely erdei kerékpározásra egyébként nem kijelölt útvonal; ezeket a szakaszokat a bringások csak a rendezvény idején vehetik igénybe. A fokozottan védett területek, átvezető szakaszok mentén nézők nem tartózkodhatnak, a kerékpárosoknak kijelölt nyomvonalat elhagyni nem szabad – mondta Eisenkrammer Károly főszervező.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Vuelta a Espana - Spanyolok a Schleck-fivérek ellen - ELŐZETES*
2010. 08. 27. 16.25


<RIGHT> 




*


Noha eltiltása miatt nem indulhat az idén 75 éves Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körversenyen a címvédő spanyol Alejandro Valverde, azért így is valóságos spanyol armada próbálja legyőzni, vagy legalábbis megszorítani a szombaton rajtoló háromhetes viadalon toronymagas favoritnak számító luxemburgi Schleck-fivéreket.

*​*
*A Saxo Bank csapat két ásza még soha nem nyert egyik nagy körversenyen sem, ráadásul mindketten csalódottan fejezték be az idei Tour de France-t - Franck sérülés miatt már az elején feladta, míg Andy mindössze 39 másodperc hátránnyal lett második -, így éppen ezért döntöttek úgy mindketten, hogy ezúttal a Vueltára koncentrálnak a végső siker reményében, s kihagyják a világbajnokságot.

A testvérpárt a hazai versenyzők közül elsősorban az egyaránt Tour de France-győztes Carlos Sastre (2008) és Oscar Pereiro Sio (2006) próbálja meg felülmúlni, de a spanyol szurkolók okkal bízhatnék még José Angel Gomez Merchante, David Arroyo, Joaquim Rodriguez vagy éppen Igor Antón kiváló szereplésében.

Rajtuk kívül még komolyan beleszólhat az összetett elsőségért folyó küzdelembe az ír Nicolas Roche, a cseh Roman Kreuziger, az olasz Vincenzo Nibali, továbbá az orosz Gyenyisz Mencsov, aki korábban kétszer (2005, 2007) megnyerte a Vueltát.
Amennyiben Mencsov érkezne aranysárga trikóban Madridba, akkor harmadik diadalával utolérni az örökranglista élén a spanyol Roberto Herast és a svájci Tony Romingert.

A sprintereknél ha lehet még nagyobb küzdelemre van kilátás, ugyanis mindenki indul Spanyolországban, aki számít ebben a műfajban. 
Ott lesz a sevillai rajtnál a Touron is kiélezett küzdelmet vívó olasz Alessandro Petacchi, a brit Mark Cavendish, a norvég Thor Hushovd, de a trió csatájába beleszólhat még az amerikai Tyler Farrar, a német Danilo Hondo, az ausztrál Stuart O,Grady, vagy a hazai színek képviseletében Oscar Freire és Juan Antonio Flecha.

A Vuelta 21 szakasza között két egyéni időfutam és öt hegyi befutóval végződő etap szerepel, s összesen 3352,6 km vár a kerekesekre.

* A Vuelta a Espana legutóbbi tíz győztese:*​​*2000: Roberto Heras (spanyol)
2001: Angel Casero (spanyol)
2002: Aitor González (spanyol)
2003: Heras
2004: Heras
2005: Gyenyisz Mencsov (orosz)
2006: Alekszandr Vinokurov (kazah)
2007: Mencsov
2008: Alberto Contador (spanyol)
2009: Alejandro Valverde (spanyol)
*
xlmix​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Vuelta a Espana: belga győzelem a harmadik szakaszon*
2010. 08. 30. 19.09


<RIGHT> 






*A belga Philippe Gilbert nyerte a 65. Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körverseny hétfői, harmadik szakaszát, ezzel pedig az összetettben is átvette a vezetést.*

* Eredmények, 3. szakasz, Marbella-Málaga 156 km:*

*1. Philippe Gilbert (belga, Omega Pharma-Lotto) 4:06:12 ó
*2. Joaquim Rodriguez (spanyol, Katyusa) 3 mp hátrány
3. Igor Anton (spanyol, Euskaltel) 13 mp h.

* Az összetettben*:

*1. Gilbert 8:55:56 ó
*2. Rodriguez 14 mp hátrány
3. Konsztantyin Szjucu (fehérorosz, HTC-Columbia) 22 mp h.
Kedden a Málaga és Valdepenas de Jaén közötti 177 km-es táv vár a mezőnyre.
xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Vuelta a Espana: háromesélyesre szűkölt a viadal*
2010. 09. 04. 18.51


<RIGHT> 






*Hosszú szökés után a francia David Moncoutie nyerte a 65. Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körverseny szombati, öt heggyel tarkított nyolcadik szakaszát, összetettben pedig a spanyol Igor Antón állt az élre.*

Az idei utolsó háromhetes viadal első harmada után háromesélyesre szűkült a viadal: Antón mellett a szintén spanyol Joaquin Rodriguez és az olasz Vincenzo Nibali érhet aranysárga trikóban Madridba. Ez a trió a szombati etapon is egyszerre érkezett a célba az 5-7. helyen, összetettben pedig mindössze két másodperc van közöttük.

*Eredmények:
8. szakasz: Villena-Xorret del Catí, 188,8 km:*
1. David Moncoutie (francia, Cofidis) 5:14:32 ó
2. Serafin Martinez (spanyol, Xacobeo Galicia) 54 mp hátrány
3. Johann Tschopp (svájci, Bouygues Telecom) azonos idővel

* Az összetettben:*
1. Igor Antón (spanyol, Euskaltel) 32:28:49 ó
2. Joaquin Rodriguez (spanyol, Katyusa) azonos idővel
3. Vincenzo Nibali (olasz, Liquigas) 2 mp hátrány
Vasárnap a Calpe és Alcoi közötti 187 km-es etap vár a mezőnyre.
xlsport​


----------



## kincsek (2010 Szeptember 12)

Milyen jó is kerékpározni... már alig várom, hogy felpattanhassak rá.


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 14)

Szombat - vasárnap Csillebércen 24 órás Mtb verseny.


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

A Vuelta szombati szakaszát nézzétek meg, izgalmasnak ígérkezik ! A szervező jól kitalálták az idei kört...


----------



## Kertes (2010 Szeptember 17)

Ez csúcs! Manapság már nem hajtanak le ekkora távot a profik sem, csapatban méghozzá! Minden elismerésem párodnak! Üdv:Kertes


----------



## TurboSteve (2010 Szeptember 17)

Alakul a csillebérci montis pálya. Tegnap óta esik az eső...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

*Kohl: Dopping nélkül nem lehet Tour de France-ot nyerni*
2010. 10. 06. 07.35


<RIGHT> 






*A 2008-as pozitív tesztje után visszavonult Bernard Kohl szerint nem lehet doppingszerek nélkül megnyerni a Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körversenyt.*


*"Ez képtelenség. A kontroll hatékonyságáról pedig csak annyit, hogy pályafutásom alatt 200-szor ellenőriztek, 100-szor volt bennem valamilyen tiltott anyag, és csak egyszer buktam le" *- közölte kedden a két évvel ezelőtti Tour harmadik helyezettje és hegyi bajnoka, akinek pozitív CERA-tesztje miatt törölték az eredményeit.

Az osztrák ex-bringás közvetve az idei bajnok Alberto Contadort is meggyanúsította, mondván:
"Floyd Landis 2006-ban 40 km/órás átlaggal nyerte meg a Tourt, aztán fennakadt a szűrésen. Idén Contador ugyanilyen sebességgel győzött..."​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Volt főnöke hisz Contadornak*
2010. 10. 08. 12.31 


<RIGHT> 






*A doppingvétség miatt bajba került Alberto Contadornak hisz volt főnöke, Johan Bruyneel, és szerinte sem bűnös a háromszoros Tour de France-győztes spanyol kerékpáros.*


"Ismerem Albertót, három évig dolgoztunk együtt. Én személy szerint nem tudom elhinni, hogy bűnös" - jegyezte meg a Discovery Channel és az Asztana csapatánál is Contador edzéseit irányító szakember. Hozzátette: a bringásnak elhiszi, hogy fertőzött étellel került szervezetébe a klenbuterol.
Bruyneel egyben jelezte azt is: az illetékeseken múlik, hogy miként kezelik Contador ügyét.
"Sajnálom őt, ha eltiltják vagy ha csökkentett eltiltást kap" - tette hozzá.
A sajtó nem ennyire megértő: német, francia és amerikai lapok szerint Contador mintái azt sugallják, hogy a világ pillanatnyilag legjobbjának tartott kerékpárosa doppingolt, nem pedig fertőzött étel miatt akadt fenn a vizsgálaton.
A háromszoros Tour de France-győztes bringás szervezetében nagyon kis mennyiségű, a megengedett érték 400-ad részét jelentő 50 pikogrammnyi(0,00000000005 g) klenbuterolt mutattak ki az idei Tour július 21-i pihenőnapján, a Tourmalet hegyre vezető másnapi szakasz előtt levett vizeletmintájában.
Sajtóinformáció szerint Contador vértranszfúzión esett át a Tour alatt, és az egyik tasakban vérhigítószert is felfedeztek. Kitérnek rá, hogy Contador vizeletében is mutattak ki ilyen vérlágyítót, s a hígítás magyarázza azt, hogy a tiltott listán szereplő - többek között az állóképességet fokozó - klenbuterol csak kis mértékben volt jelen tesztanyagában.
A spanyol kerékpáros a csapata által lefolytatott belső vizsgálatnál arra hivatkozott, hogy a franciaországi viadal alatt Spanyolországból hozatott hús volt fertőzött, és emiatt jutott klenbuterol a szervezetébe.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Sárga erkélyek Contador szülővárosában*
2010. 10. 09. 13.49


<RIGHT> 






*Szülővárosa egy emberként kiáll a doppinggyanúba keveredett Alberto Contador mellett, aki idén harmadszor nyerte meg a Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körversenyt.*

A Madridhoz tartozó Pinto polgármesteri hivatalának erkélyére - a Tour-éllovasnak járó trikóra utalva - sárga transzparenst tettek ki, és José Martin Nieto városvezető felszólította a 44 ezres település lakosait, hogy sárga kendővel díszítsék fel balkonjaikat-ablakaikat.
"Pinto büszke Contador patyolattiszta pályafutására, és a csalók elleni küzdelmére" - áll a városházi állásfoglalásban.

A 27 éves bringás szervezetében nagyon kis mennyiségű, a megengedett érték 400-ad részét jelentő 50 pikogrammnyi (0,00000000005 g) klenbuterolt mutattak ki az idei Tour július 21-i pihenőnapján. Sajtóinformáció szerint Contador vértranszfúzión esett át a Tour alatt, és az egyik tasakban vérhígítószert is felfedeztek. Kitérnek rá, hogy Contador vizeletében is mutattak ki ilyen vérlágyítót, s a hígítás magyarázza azt, hogy a tiltólistán szereplő - többek között az állóképességet fokozó - klenbuterol csak kis mértékben volt jelen tesztanyagában.
A spanyol kerékpáros a csapata által lefolytatott belső vizsgálatnál arra hivatkozott, hogy a franciaországi viadal alatt Spanyolországból hozatott hús volt fertőzött, és emiatt jutott klenbuterol a szervezetébe.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Buruczki blog: bajnoki cím országúton *






Buruczki Szilárd, a Magellan Kőbánya TC mountain bike versenyzője országúton zárta a versenyszezonját, de nem fogott ki rajta a kissé idegen közeg, megnyerte a hegyi országos bajnokságot. Szilárd beszámolója a futamról: 
Sziasztok, A országúti hegyi bajnoksággal fejeztem be az idei szezont. Még éreztem magamban elég erőt a fogaskerekű verseny után, hogy jól mehetek a hegyi bajnokságon, végül is veszíteni valóm nem volt. 

A „félig csapatommal” (Aegon-Notebookestore Team) utaztam le Parádra. Parád-Kékes közötti 17 km-es szakaszon volt az országúti hegyi bajnokság. A hét közepén bejártuk a pályát, edzetünk a Mátrában pár órát Szegáékkal, köszönet a fuvarozásért Hegyes Janinak. A nevezést Lukács Zoli csapatvezető intézte, mi addig készülődtünk a versenyre. A rajt előtt Árvai Attila (sokszoros magyar bajnok) közölte a csapat taktikát, ezzel nekem is sokat segített. 
A bajnokság belülről nézve: 
a verseny elején elmentek hárman, én a mezőnyben utaztam, néhányan próbálkoztak elmenéssel vagy csak az álmosító tempót rázták fel. A galyatetői elágazónál Szega is megindult, én is mentem vele és utána néhányan elöl forogtunk Mátraházáig, ahol utolértük a szökevényeket. Amikor a kékesi útra felfordultunk, Szega megindult, majd utána Fejes Gabi húzta meg a kb. 10 főre olvadt élbolyt. 
Egymást követték a rövid megindulások Szega és Fejes Gabi között, én csak tettem nekik a kereket, még nem támadtam, kivártam. Az utolsó 2 km-re már csak hárman maradtunk én, Szega, Fejes. A rövid iramváltások nekem is rosszul estek, de elég jól tartottam magam, majd én is előre kerültem az utolsó 1-1,5km-nél. Éreztem, hogy most kell ritmust váltani és menni, az utolsó egy kilit megnyomtam. Szegáék könnyen leszakadtak rólam, megnyugtató előnnyel értem célba, ezzel MTB és CycloCross szakágak után, országúton is nyertem hegyi bajnokságot. Köszönöm az Aegon-Notebookestore Team-nek a segítséget, nagyon jól mentek, Molnár Pisti U23-ban hozta el a bajnoki címet, a nőknél Zelinka Gabi szerezte meg a bajnoki trikót, Benkó Barbi előtt. Garatula mindenkinek.  
Jó befejezés volt a szezon végére a hegyi bajnokság, novemberig pihenő, majd kezdem a felkészülést a jövő évi MTB szezonra. Néhány hazai CycloCross versenyt is beiktatok az edzések közé, jó lehetőséget ad erre az újonnan debütáló SuperCross sorozat. Külön köszönet Noé Balázsnak (Probike guru) a kölcsön gépért, nélküle elindulni sem tudtam volna...

Mindenkinek köszönöm a segítséget és a szurkolást, hogy hozzá segítettek a jó eredményekhez és bíztak bennem a 2010-es szezonban​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Kerékpár: a visszavonuláson gondolkozik Contador*
2010. 10. 13. 08.22


<RIGHT> 






*A visszavonulást fontolgatja a doppinggyanúba keveredett Alberto Contador, aki idén harmadszor nyerte meg a Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körversenyt.*

"Elment a kedvem az egésztől, már azon gondolkozom, hogy a nemzetközi szövetség ítéletétől függetlenül befejezem a karrieremet. Erről már a hazai kerékpárszövetséget vezető Carlos Castanóval is beszéltem" - mondta kedden a 27 éves versenyző.
A 27 éves bringás szervezetében nagyon kis mennyiségű, a megengedett érték 400-ad részét jelentő 50 pikogrammnyi (0,00000000005 g) klenbuterolt mutattak ki az idei Tour július 21-i pihenőnapján. Sajtóinformáció szerint Contador vértranszfúzión esett át a Tour alatt, és az egyik tasakban vérhígítószert is felfedeztek. Kitérnek rá, hogy Contador vizeletében is mutattak ki ilyen vérlágyítót, s a hígítás magyarázza azt, hogy a tiltólistán szereplő - többek között az állóképességet fokozó - klenbuterol csak kis mértékben volt jelen tesztanyagában.
A spanyol kerékpáros a csapata által lefolytatott belső vizsgálatnál arra hivatkozott, hogy a franciaországi viadal alatt Spanyolországból hozatott hús volt fertőzött, és emiatt jutott klenbuterol a szervezetébe.
Tavaly honfitársa, a gátfutó Josephine Onyia hasonló módon - és szintén a kölni labor "jóvoltából" - akadt fenn a vizsgálaton, akkor a Nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság kétéves eltiltást szabott ki.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

*Az idei utolsó nagy országúti csata! *​*Szombaton rendezi a Giro d’ Italiát is szervező RCS Sport a szezon utolsó jelentős országúti viadalát, a Lombardiai Körversenyt, melyen a vb-mezőny színe java rajthoz áll majd, hogy a Comói tó körül kijelölt pályán kiderüljön, ki Lombardia királya. *

*A Milánóból induló 260 kilométeres útvonalon idén jelentős módosítások történtek, ami konkrétabban egy nagyon kemény, 1124 méteres emelkedőt jelent (Colma di Sormano), közvetlenül a szokásos Madonna del Ghisallo mászása után. *

Ez megkeverheti a történetet, nehéz megjósolni mi történik majd, egy biztos, a hegyimenőknek kedvez inkább, kicsit a klasszikus-menők rovására, akiket jobban elfáraszt majd a mászás. A Philippe Gilbert típusú versenyzők, Filipo Pozzato, Matti Breschel, stb. mellett így még inkább előtérbe kerülhetnek a Cadel Evans-hez, Andy Schleckhez vagy Vincenzo Nibalihoz hasonló menők, Giovanni Visconti, Samuel Sanchez. Bár az útvonalba iktatott új emelkedő nem az ő malmára hajtja a vizet, de meg kell említeni, hogy prezentálni fog új szivárványszínű szettjében az új világbajnok, Thor Hushovd is. 

Komoly eséllyel indult volna a szezon végi egynaposokra remek formába lendülő Robert Gesink is, de édesapja balesete miatt lemondta a részvételt. Szintén hiányozni fog egy kétszeres győztes, az olasz Damiano Cunego. Érdekes lehet viszont a vb-idején még fáradtságra hivatkozó Joaquín Rodriguez, aki képes lehet elementáris erejű támadásra az utolsó emelkedőn. A Katyusa csapata egyébként nagyon komoly erőt képvisel: a Rodriguez-Pozzato kettőssel, akik két eltérő forgatókönyv alapján is nyerő emberek lehetnek, hogy Kolovnyevről, valamint az erős segítőkről ne is beszéljünk. 

Hasonlóan kétfejű és rugalmas a Saxo Bank gárdája is Andy Schleckkel és Matti Breschellel, kérdés, hogy mennyire lesznek képesek a közelmúlt eseményeinek ismeretében együtt dolgozni, vagy mennyire kerülnek előtérbe az egyéni érdekek. Félretéve azonban az okoskodást, egy biztos, aki szereti az országúti kerékpársportot, ne hagyja ki a az elit profi mezőny szezonzáróját szombaton! 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Contador nem lesz ott a 2011-es Tour de France bemutatóján*
2010. 10. 15. 07.46 


<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Alberto Contador - doppingügye miatt - nem vesz részt a 2011-es Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körverseny jövő keddi bemutatóján.*

A Touron háromszor, a Giro d,Italián és a Vuelta a Espanán egyszer-egyszer győztes spanyol sztár sajtófőnöke szerint mivel addig nem dőlnek el az ügy főbb kérdései, így nem lenne szerencsés párizsi megjelenése.
"A nemzetközi szövetség döntésére várunk, amely remélhetőleg bizonyítja az ártatlanságát" - mondta Jacinto Vidarte a L,Equipe című francia sportnapilapnak.
Eközben Alejandro Blanco, a Spanyol Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke kijelentette, hogy meg van győződve Contador ártatlanságáról.
"Beszéltem Albertóval és hiszek neki. Több mint százszor ellenőrizték az év folyamán, és soha nem találtak tiltott szert a szervezetében, így nincs okom kételkedni benne" - jelentette ki a sportvezető.
A 27 éves bringás szervezetében nagyon kis mennyiségű, a megengedett érték 400-ad részét jelentő 50 pikogrammnyi (0,00000000005 g) klenbuterolt mutattak ki az idei Tour július 21-i pihenőnapján. Sajtóinformáció szerint Contador vértranszfúzión esett át a Tour alatt, és az egyik tasakban vérhígítószert is felfedeztek. Kitérnek rá, hogy Contador vizeletében is mutattak ki ilyen vérlágyítót, s a hígítás magyarázza azt, hogy a tiltólistán szereplő - többek között az állóképességet fokozó - klenbuterol csak kis mértékben volt jelen tesztanyagában.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Elszabadult a „Gyilkos” – Danilo di Luca *

*Létrehozva: 2010. október 15. 18:50*






Az olasz olimpiai bizottság (CONI) antidopping tanácsa mérsékelte a 2007-es Giro győztese, az olasz Danilo Di Luca büntetését a dopping ellenes nyomozásban való együttműködésért, így a Gyilkos becenévre hallgató bringás mától versenyezhet. 
Di Lucát a tavalyi Giro d’Italián produkált pozitív doppingteszteken fogták meg EPO-CERA-val, ahol egyébként 2. lett összetettben az orosz Gyenyisz Mencsov mögött. A kétéves eltiltás 2011. július 21-én járt volna le eredetileg.

Di Luca az elmúlt hónapokban komoly segítséget nyújtott a dopping ellenes szerveknek különböző folyamatban lévő nyomozásokban. Szintén mérsékelték a kapcsolódó pénzbüntetést is, 280 000 euró helyett 106 400 euróra. Olasz lapértesülések szerint a Gyilkos a Geox-ban vagy a Lampre ISD-ben térhet vissza a mezőnybe. ​*Nagy bejelentés készül Armstrong ügyében *

Létrehozva: 2010. október 15. 10:41







A minap Alberto Contador doppingügyével kapcsolatban megszólaló WADA igazgató, David Howman nyilatkozott a Lance Armstrong és korábbi csapata, a U.S. Postal berkein belül folyó szisztematikus doppingolással kapcsolatos nyomozásról is. 
A doppingellenes világszervezet elöljárója kijelentette, hogy az amerikai szövetségi eljárás olyan jelentőséggel bírhat a dopping-ellenes küzdelemben, mint a BALCO-ügy, amely az atlétikában és a baseballban folyó illegális szteroid használatot derítette fel az USA-ban.

Az AP hírügynökségnek Howman annyit mondott, hogy: „A jelenleg folyó vizsgálatokról hamarosan új információk jelennek meg, melyek olyan jelentőséggel bírnak majd, mint a BALCO-ügy.”

A BALCO-ügyben ugyancsak Jeff Novitzky derítette fel a tényeket, aki a hétszeres Tour-győztes csapata ellen folyó nyomozást is vezeti. Az elmúlt hetekben ismét több tanút hallgattak meg a szövetségi törvényszék előtt.

Dr.sport.hu
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Kerékpár: tiltakozó akciót tartanak a lombard körverseny indulói*
2010. 10. 16. 08.29 


<RIGHT> 






*Tízperces tiltakozó akciót tartanak a szombati lombard körversenyen induló kerékpárosok.*

A szezon utolsó nagy viadala előtt a bringások így tiltakoznak az olasz doppingellenes főügyész nyilatkozata ellen. Ettore Torri korábban arra tett utalást, hogy gyakorlatilag minden kerékpáros doppingol.
A lombard körverseny címvédője, Philippe Gilbert megjegyezte: ez az egyik módja annak, hogy jelezzék, a kerékpársportot nem lehet összemosni a doppingolással.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*161-en(!!!) adták fel a Lombard Kört *


*Szokatlanul sokáig kellett várni az eredménylistára az ítéletidőben rendezett szombati Lombardiai Körverseny után, mint utólag kiderült, nem véletlenül… *

*A belga Philippe Gilbert győzelmével véget érő viadalon* mindössze 34-en viselték el a gyűrődést a 196 fős pelotonból, 161-en feladták a versenyt! A 260 kilométer során többek között* 6 fokos hideg, zápor és bukások tucatjai tizedelték a mezőnyt. *


Dr.Szóló​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Kerékpár: Szalontay Bécsben döntötte meg szentpétervári rekordját*


*Szalontay Sándor máris megdöntötte alig egy hónapja, a szentpétervári pályakerékpáros Eb-n beállított rekordját. A KSI-Schwinn Csepel SE U23-as versenyzője a szeptemberben 200 méteren elért, 10.799 mp-es eredményét adta át a múltnak csütörtökön Bécsben; a Ferry Dusika Stadionban, hivatalosan kiírt csúcskísérleten 10.788-at hajtott, ami 66.74 km/órás átlagnak felel meg.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->A bécsi Ferry Dusika Stadionban rendezik a hét második felében a GP Vienna UCI IM2-es pályaversenyt, amelyen Magyarország színeiben több kerekes is rajthoz áll. A mieink és a házigazda osztrákok mellett német, olasz, cseh, szlovák és lengyel versenyzők tekernek az érmekért.

Dr.Szóló ​


----------



## seninha (2010 November 1)

Nem vagyok egy nagy kerékpár szakértő, de aki már látott egy Tour-t, az nem hiszi, hogy ezt valamiféle "orvosi segítség" nélkül meg lehet csinálni. Napi több száz km, 3 héten át...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 6)

seninha írta:


> Nem vagyok egy nagy kerékpár szakértő, de aki már látott egy Tour-t, az nem hiszi, hogy ezt valamiféle "orvosi segítség" nélkül meg lehet csinálni. Napi több száz km, 3 héten át...


 
Sajnos ez azon sportok egyike...ahol kevés olyan versenyző van...pláne a profik szintjén...akik esetleg éveken keresztül tiltott teljesítményfokozókat ne használnának....a doppingolás kerékpáros "berkekben" nagyon elterjedt...hiszen tényleg képtelenség lenne végig tekerni amit... az a baj...,hogy sajnos a tiltott módszereket...és szereket a doppingoláskor a csapatvezetők közreműködésével használták-használják a versenyzők...
Sztem az a fő hiba...,hogy baromi nagy pénzek cserélnek gazdát...és simán "orvosi igazolást" lehet beszerezni egy pozitiv teszt eredménye esetén....
Minden estre azért a kerékpározásban és versenyek hátterében dopping nélküli....kemény munka is van...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 21)

*Hinault nem érti, miért nem döntöttek még Contador ügyében*
2010. 11. 20. 08.35

<RIGHT> 







*A franciák legendás kerékpárosa, az ötszörös Tour de France-győztes Bernard Hinault nem érti, miért nincs még ítélet Alberto Contador doppingügyében, ugyanakkor bízik abban, hogy a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) minden sportolót azonos mércével mér.*

"Miért tart ilyen sokáig az ügy? Egyszerű az egész: igen vagy nem" - mondta Hinault a belga Het Nieuwsblad című lapnak.
Hozzátette: a közelmúltban két híres francia sportoló, a teniszező Richard Gasquet és az úszó Frederick Bousquet is fennakadt a doppingvizsgálaton. Előbbi első fokon kétéves eltiltást kapott, majd ezt két hónapra mérsékelték, ugyanis azzal védekezett, hogy megcsókolt egy lányt, és így került szervezetébe a kokain. Bosquet ugyanakkor egyből két hónapot kapott.
"Remélem, minden sportoló egyenlő a WADA előtt" - jegyezte meg Hinault, aki a Touron ötször (1978, 1979, 1982, 1983, 1985), a Giro d,Italián háromszor (1980, 1982, 1985), a Vuelta a Espanán kétszer (1978, 1983), világbajnokságon pedig egyszer (1980) diadalmaskodott.
A jelenleg a világ legjobbjának tartott és ártatlanságát hangoztató spanyol bringás idén harmadszor nyerte meg a Tourt, ám szervezetében nagyon kis mennyiségű, a megengedett érték 400-ad részét jelentő 50 pikogrammnyi (0,00000000005 g) klenbuterolt mutattak ki a viadal július 21-i pihenőnapján. Sajtóinformáció szerint a 27 éves bringás vértranszfúzión is átesett a franciaországi verseny alatt, és az egyik tasakban vérhígítót fedeztek fel. A médiumok kitértek rá, hogy Contador vizeletében is mutattak ki ilyen vérlágyítót, s a hígítás magyarázza azt, hogy a tiltólistán szereplő - többek között az állóképességet fokozó - klenbuterol csak kis mértékben volt jelen a tesztanyagában.
A spanyol kerékpáros a klubja által lefolytatott belső vizsgálat során arra hivatkozott, hogy a Tour alatt Spanyolországból hozatott hús volt fertőzött, így jutott klenbuterol a szervezetébe.
A WADA ugyanakkor nem talált bizonyítékot arra, hogy fertőzött hússal került volna tiltott szer Contador szervezetébe. Spanyol lapértesülés szerint a WADA munkatársai felkeresték azt az irúni üzemet, amelytől a spanyol kerékpáros állítólag beszerezte a húst. A kiszivárogtatott WADA-jelentés szerint nincs jele annak, hogy onnan fertőzött készítményt szállítottak Contadornak.

* Ha Contadort bűnösnek találják, kétéves eltiltása mellett megfosztják Tour-elsőségétől is.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Új-zélandi triatlonversenyen indul Amstrong*
2010. 11. 22. 12.22 

<RIGHT> 






*Új-zélandi triatlonversenyen "vezet le" januárban Lance Armstrong, az amerikaiak hétszeres Tour de France-győztes kerekessztárja.*

A 39 éves bringás két hónap múlva, a Tour Down Under elnevezésű ausztráliai viadalon búcsúzik a profi kerékpársporttól, majd január 29-30-án rajthoz áll a szomszédos országban a Blue Lake Multisport Festivalon. Az első napon aquaton-erőpróbára kerül sor 5,5 km erdei futással, 800 m tavi úszással és 2 km nyíltvízi úszással, majd másnap 750 m tavi úszás, 16 km országúti kerékpár és 5,5 km erdei futás szerepel a programban.
A szervezők hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a pályafutását triatlonosként kezdő Armstrong mindkét napon versenyezni fog.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

*Tour de France: Vinokurov dobogós helyben reménykedik*
2010. 11. 26. 08.02 

<RIGHT> 






*Bízik benne, hogy a jövő évi Tour de France-on összetettben dobogóra állhat Alekszandr Vinokurov, az Asztana csapat egyik legjobbja.*

A kazah versenyző ezt megelőzően sokszor szerepelt kiválóan háromhetes viadalokon, ám a 2007-es Touron vérdoppinggal fennakadt, és eltiltották. Az idei megméretésen a spanyol Alberto Contadort segítette diadalra, ám a társ doppinggyanúba keveredett, akit ha elítélnek, elveszti a győztesnek járó sárga trikót.

* "A kezdés előtt nem szabad feladni. A célom, hogy harcban legyek a dobogóért. Hajtunk az összetett sikerért, a csapatversenyért, a hegyimenőnek járó trikóért és a szép szakaszokon az elsőségért"* - üzente Vinokurov a klub szimpatizánsainak szóló Astanafans.com című oldal olvasóinak.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

*Cancellara a Schleck-fivérek csapatához szerződött*
2010. 11. 30. 15.47

<RIGHT> 






*A négyszeres időfutam-világbajnok, olimpiai aranyérmes svájci Fabian Cancellara az idén megalapított luxemburgi profi kerékpároscsapatnál folytatja pályafutását.*

A Tour de France-második Andy, valamint testvére, Frank Schleck fémjelezte új klub kedden jelentette be, hogy a kiválóság három évre kötelezte el magát. A három bringás az előző idényben szintén egy együttesben, a Saxo Banknál szerepelt.
"Sok ajánlatot kaptam, de úgy érzem, itt tudok továbblépni" - jelentette ki Cancellara, aki meglehetősen viharos körülmények között távozott korábbi klubjától. Az időfutam-specialista egy nappal azután közölte távozási szándékát, hogy feladta a Vuelta a Espana körverseny szeptember 17-i szakaszát, majd - mindenféle egyeztetés és engedély nélkül - a repülőtérre ment és hazautazott. Aztán szeptember 30-án sikerrel védte meg legerősebb számában a világbajnoki címet.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Hegyikerékpár: jövőre ismét magyar klubban hajt Parti András*
2010. 11. 30. 11.35

<RIGHT> 






*Jövőre újra magyar klub színeiben versenyez Parti András, a legjobbnak tartott hazai hegyikerékpáros, a pekingi olimpia 23. helyezettje.*

Az ötszörös olimpiai krossz- és négyszeres maraton magyar bajnok hegyibringás, az olimpiai krossz versenyszám világranglistájának 88. helyezettje a német SRM Stevenstől egy évre az EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Teamhez, az egyetlen hazai profi egyesülethez igazolt.
Ezt Gulyás Kovács Gergely, a klub főtámogatója, az EuroOne Számítástechnikai Zrt. vezérigazgató-helyettese jelentette be a keddi, budapesti sajtótájékoztatón. A vezető hangsúlyozta: céljuk, hogy száz százalékban magyar tulajdonú klubként jelentős nemzetközi sikereket érjenek el.
"Egyrészt az a tervünk, hogy két versenyzőnk kijusson a londoni olimpiára, másrészt szeretnénk a fiatalok figyelmét is felhívni az egyik legegészségesebb mozgásformára, a kerékpározásra" – tette hozzá.
"Óriási lehetőségnek érzem, hogy magyar profi csapat tagjaként küzdhetek a londoni olimpiai kvóta megszerzéséért - mondta a 28 éves Parti, aki elárulta, többek között azért tért haza, mert az elmúlt két évben sokat kellett ingáznia Német- és Magyarország között. - Rengeteget utaztam, gyakran egyedül, s előfordult, hogy ezer kilométer levezetése után álltam rajthoz a Bundesliga-vesenyeken, ami elég fárasztó volt. Azért is fogadtam örömmel az EuroOne ajánlatát, mert itt komoly csapat van kialakulóban, jó feltételeket kínáltak, és a vezetők hosszú távon gondolkodnak" – jelentette ki Parti.
Az EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team 2010 elején alakult, a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetségnél (UCI) is bejegyezték, és a csapatok világranglistáján jelenleg a 42. pozíciót foglalja el.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 6)

*Szőnyi Ferenc diadala a mexikói ultratriatlon-világbajnokságon*
2010. 12. 05. 09.38

<RIGHT> 



*


Szőnyi Ferenc nyerte meg vasárnap a Mexikóban rendezett ultratriatlon-világbajnokságot, amelyen több mint 4500 km-t kellett teljesíteniük a résztvevőknek.
*​*
*
A csapat tájékoztatása szerint a Monterreyben lebonyolított, hússzoros vb-n - amelyet a világ leginkább embert próbáló sportversenyének tartanak - az indulókra 76 km úszás, 3600 km kerékpár és 884 km futás várt. Ez a táv megfelel annak, mint ha valaki hosszában átúszna egy Balaton nagyságú tavat, Észak-Norvégiából kerékpárral eljutna Budapestre, majd onnan elfutna Bukarestbe. Ez az olimpiai triatlonversenyek több mint 88-szorosa, az utolsó versenyszáma pedig a hagyományos maratoni futás hússzorosa.
Az erőpróbán hárman képviselték Magyarországot, Szőnyi mellett - aki tavaly tízszeres távon, világcsúccsal nyert - Vőneki Antal a tízszeres Ironman-távon negyedik lett, ezzel összetettben 140 ponttal ő lett az idei Világkupa-győztes. Rokob József hetedik lett a Deca Ironman tízszeres távján.
Szőnyinek a tavalyi tízszeres mexikói versenyével ellentétben nem naponta kellett egy-egy Ironman-etapot teljesítenie (3,8-180-42km felosztásban), hanem a résztvevők maguk osztották be, hogy mikor és mennyit alszanak. Így történhetett meg, hogy Szőnyi az éllovas német Uwe Schiwont a futótáv 230 km-e környékén megelőzte, a magyar versenyző ugyanis riválisának alvását kihasználva a 6 fokos mexikói éjszakában már hajnali fél négykor elindult futni, majd mire a német felkelt, már jelentős előnnyel vezetett előtte. Végül a magyar triatlonos közel 20 nap, pontosabban 481 óra 51 perc alatt teljesítette a távot, és közép-európai idő szerint 17 óra 54 perckor a nemzeti színű lobogóval a kezében szakította át a célszalagot.

Komáromban - Szőnyi lakhelyén - a vb alatt különböző tömegsport-rendezvényeket szerveztek, ahol a rajongók ingyenesen úszhattak a város uszodájában, kerékpározhattak, vagy éppen futhattak neves sportolók és edzők vezetésével. A kezdeményezéshez hét komáromi iskola is csatlakozott.

* A csapat a tervek szerint szerdán 14:30 órakor száll le a Ferihegyi repülőtéren.

*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 13)

*Olimpiai kvótában bízik az új néven futó kerékpárcsapat*
2010. 12. 13. 10.51 <RIGHT> 


*"Legfontosabb célkitűzésünk az olimpiai kvótaszerzés, ami az elit férfiak esetében a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) ide vonatkozó szabályzata értelmében csak a jövő esztendőben lehetséges" - jelentette be Stubán Ferenc, az egyetlen magyar profi országúti kontinentális csapat, a mostantól ORA Hotels néven futó együttes sportigazgatója.*

A 2011-es esztendőben az olasz szállodalánc lesz a névadó szponzor, és a hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a keretben öt magyar (Cziráki István, Lovassy Krisztián, Puskás Dávid, Simon Péter, ifjabb Stubán Ferenc), három olasz (Adriano Angeloni, Alessandro Malaguti, Luca Fioretti) és egy argentin (Roberto Antonio Richeze) kerekes található.
Az olaszok már befizették a csapat 2700 eurós nevezési díját, bemutatták a 30 ezer euróról szóló bankgaranciát, valamint a világ összes országára érvényes biztosítást kötnek versenyzőik számára, s ezeken kívül autókat, kerékpárokat, ruházatot és edzőtáborozási lehetőséget biztosítanak.
"Az együttes legfontosabb célkitűzése az olimpiai kvótaszerzés. Jelenleg a versenyzők egyéni edzésterv alapján készülnek, majd január közepétől különböző helyszíneken edzőtáboroznak egészen március végéig, de közben februártól versenyzünk az Europe Tour-sorozat 1-es és 2-es kategóriájú egy-, illetve többnapos versenyein. Eddig kilenc versenyzővel szerződtünk, de az olasz menedzsmenttel történt megállapodásunk értelmében a maximális, 16 plusz 1 kerékpárossal fogjuk az ORA Hotels kontinentális csapatot működtetni. Számíthatunk a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság segítségére, és magunk mellett tudhatjuk korábbi főszponzorunk, Pisók István úr támogatását is. Bevallom, jól jönne még egy magyar támogató, ez ügyben tárgyalásokat folytatunk néhány céggel" - tette hozzá a sportigazgató.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 14)

*Idén már nem lesz döntés Contador ügyében*
2010. 12. 13. 13.00

<RIGHT> 
*Az idén nem lesz ítélethirdetés Alberto Contador doppingügyében - jelentette be Pat McQuaid, a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) elnöke.*

"Sok kritikák kap az UCI, mert állítólag nem megfelelően kommunikál, de ez nem egy klasszikus doppingeset" - mondta a sportvezető a L'Equipe című lapnak. "Augusztus végén, közösen a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökséggel (WADA) Contadornak lehetőséget adtunk, hogy elmagyarázza, mi történt. Huszonnégy órával később előadta a fertőzött hússal kapcsolatos történetét. Ezek után mi szakértőket kértünk fel, hogy megvizsgálják, igaza lehet-e a versenyzőnek. Az biztos, hogy nem lesz idén döntés."

A világ pillanatnyilag legjobb bringásának tartott spanyol versenyző az idei Tour de France-on akadt fenn az ellenőrzésen, szervezetében klenbuterol nyomaira bukkantak. Elmondása szerint fertőzött hús miatt lett pozitív a doppingtesztje. Ha bűnösnek találják, két évre eltilthatják, és megfosztják a 2010-es Tour-elsőségétől.

*Contador eddig háromszor nyert Tourt (2007, 2009, 2010), egyszer-egyszer Giro d,Italiát (2008) és Vuelta a Espanát (2008).*​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 15)

*Kerékpár: a nemzetközi szövetség megduplázná a doppingért járó büntetést*
2010. 12. 14. 07.34

<RIGHT> 






*A jelenlegi kettőről négy évre emelné az először EPO vérdopping használatán ért sportolók eltiltását a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI).*

"Hamarosan előterjesztjük a javaslatot a tagszövetségeinknek" - jelentette ki hétfőn Pat McQuaid, az UCI elnöke.

Az ír sportdiplomata hozzátette: az azonnali örökös eltiltás jogilag nem kivitelezhető, azt viszont támogatja, hogy megkülönböztessenek "puhább" és "keményebb" doppingszereket, és súlyozottan büntessék meg a vétkeseket.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## szim (2010 December 17)

Más téma !!!! Lehetőség. makadamklub.Magyarországon Gyulán ingyen biztosítunk szállást a kerékpáros túrázóknak 2011-ben. Várjuk a Kanadában élő Magyarokat vagy ismerőseiket is.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

*Ha Contador bűnös, a maximális büntetést érdemli*
2010. 12. 16. 16.51 

<RIGHT> 






*Amennyiben a háromszoros Tour de France-győztes Alberto Contadort bűnösnek találják doppingvétségben, akkor a maximális büntetést érdemli - jelentette ki Alejandro Blanco, a Spanyol Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke.*

Hozzátette: a híres kerékpáros mellett azoknak is a legsúlyosabb büntetést adná, akik a legfrissebb spanyolországi doppingellenes akcióban - amely az Agár fedőnevet kapta (Operation Galgo) - fennakadnak. Ilyen lehet például Marta Dominguez világbajnok akadályfutó is.
Blanco kiemelte: akiket elítélnek, azoknak nem csak az eredményeit kell törölni, hanem vissza kell fizetniük a pénzdíjaikat is.
Contador az idei Touron akadt fenn az ellenőrzésen, szervezetében klenbuterol nyomaira bukkantak. Elmondása szerint fertőzött hús miatt lett pozitív a doppingtesztje. Ha bűnösnek találják, két évre eltilthatják, és megfosztják a 2010-es Tour-elsőségétől.




*Tour de France: Contador és Amstrong versengése jól jött a büdzsének*
2010. 12. 16. 08.21 

<RIGHT> 






*Lance Armstrong visszatérése, illetve az Alberto Contadorral való versengése kimondottan jót tett a 2010-es Tour de France költségvetésének.*

A korábban hétszer is bajnok amerikai bringás - aki már bejelentette visszavonulását - újbóli szereplése révén több kiemelt szponzor meghosszabbította szerződését, és a szervezők bejelentése szerint ez plusz 32 millió eurót jelentett.
Az is emelte a bevételeket, hogy Armstrong és az immár háromszoros győztes Contador most egymás ellen harcolt, míg korábban egy klubban tekertek.

A Tourt 186 országban 121 televíziós csatorna közvetítette idén.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 23)

*Boldog Karácsonyt!*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 26)

*Contador márciusban indul a murciai körversenyen*
2010. 12. 25. 20.32 

<RIGHT> 



*


Indul jövő márciusban a murciai körversenyen Alberto Contador, a doppinggyanúba keveredett háromszoros Tour de France-győztes spanyol országúti kerékpáros.

*​*
*A hírt szombaton a kerekes új istállója, a Saxo Bank jelentette be, továbbá a március 2. és 6. között esedékes verseny szervezői is megerősítették.
Contador ellen jelenleg vizsgálatot folytat a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség utasítására a spanyol tagszervezete, mivel a versenyző az idei Touron fennakadt az ellenőrzésen, szervezetében klenbuterol nyomaira bukkantak. A 28 éves bringás szerint fertőzött hús okozhatta a pozitív doppingtesztet. Ha bűnösnek találják, két évre eltilthatják, és megfosztják a 2010-es Tour-elsőségétől.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 7)

*Argentínában kezdi a szezont a Tour-diadalra törő Basso*
2011. 01. 05. 06.21

 <RIGHT> 
*



**
Argentínában kezdi meg a felkészülést a júliusi Tour de France-ra Ivan Basso, az olaszok kerekessztárja.
*​*
​* A cyclingnews internetes szaklap keddi értesülése szerint a Giro d,Italia kétszeres győztese - aki idén szeretné megnyerni a franciaországi körversenyt - a január 17-én rajtoló Tour de San Luison versenyez először 2011-ben.
​
 A dél-amerikai viadal hét szakaszból áll, és január 23-án ér véget.

​
<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>

​<CENTER class=focim>
</CENTER>*Visszavonulását fontolgatja az 52 éves francia kerekessztár*​*

Nem biztos, hogy a 2011-es szezonban vállalja a versenyzést Jeannie Longo-Ciprelli, a franciák 52 éves, olimpiai és világbajnok kerékpárosa.​*

A bringás a Le Parisien című lap szerdai számában úgy nyilatkozott, mentálisan kicsit fáradtnak érzi magát, így nem biztos, hogy idén versenyezni fog, és még a 2012-es londoni olimpiára sem gondol, vagyis nagy a valószínűsége a visszavonulásának.
Longo - majd férjezett nevén Longo-Ciprelli - már az 1984-es Los Angeles-i olimpián rajthoz állt, az 1996-os atlantai játékokon pedig a mezőnyversenyben aranyérmes lett. Sikerekben gazdag pályafutása során kilencszer volt országúti, négyszer pályavilágbajnok, emellett 57-szeres francia bajnok.


*Tizenöt évre tiltottak el egy portugál kerékpárost*

<RIGHT> 



*


Példátlan hosszúságú büntetést szabott ki a helyi szövetség Pedro Lopes portugál kerékpárosra, aki a doppingszabályok sorozatos megsértése miatt 15 év eltiltást kapott.
*​*
*
Sajtóbeszámolók szerint a 35 éves versenyző - akit pozitív tesztje miatt utólag megfosztottak 2004-es országos bajnoki címétől - az elmúlt másfél évben többször is kibújt az ellenőrzés alól, ami doppingvétségnek minősül.

XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Vuelta a Espana - 33 év után újra Baszkföldön teker majd a mezőny*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Idén 33 év után először Baszkföldön is áthalad majd a spanyol országúti kerékpáros körverseny, a Vuelta a Espana mezőnye.*​ 

A szervezők szerdán ismertették a világ egyik legnagyobb körversenyének 2011-es útvonalát, két nappal azután, hogy az ETA baszk szakadár szervezet tartós tűzszünetet hirdetett.
A Vuelta legutóbb 1978-ban vezetett át Baszkföldön, ám a verseny szinte káoszba fulladt, a helyi szeparatisták eltorlaszolták az utakat, rajzszeget szórtak az aszfaltra, s homokot szórtak a versenyzők szemébe. Az incidensek miatt két szakaszt törölni kellett a programból.
Az augusztus 20. és szeptember 11. között sorra kerülő viadalon az utolsó előtti és az azt megelőző szakaszt rendezik Baszkföldön, szeptember 9-én Bilbaóban, szeptember 10-én pedig Vitoriában lesz a befutó.
"Köszönjük a szervezőknek, hogy a hazánkba hozzák a viadalt" - nyilatkozta boldogan Igor Anton, az Euskaltel csapat kerekese, aki tavaly az összetett első helyén állt, amikor a 14. szakaszon bukott és kiesett.
A Vuelta útvonala a szokásokhoz híven nagyon nehéz, ugyanis a kilenc sík szakasz mellett tíz hegyi etapot iktattak be a szervezők, valamint egy-egy egyéni és csapat időfutamra kerül sor.​ 
*Az UCI fellebbez Pellizotti felmentése ellen*​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbírósághoz (CAS) fordul fellebbezéssel az olasz Franco Pellizotti felmentése miatt.*​ 

A Tour de France 2009-es versenyén a hegyi pontversenyt megnyerő Pellizotti versenyengedélyét tavaly májusban, a Giro d,Italia előtt függesztették fel, miután egy ellenőrzés során az úgynevezett biológiai útlevelében rögzített adatokhoz képest eltérés mutatkozott az egyik értéknél.
A CONI októberben hozott felmentő ítéletet ügyében, nem talált elég bizonyítékot arra, hogy a 33. születésnapját szombaton ünneplő kerekes a vérével manipulált volna.
*Az UCI csütörtökön jelentette be, hogy a CAS-hoz fordul annak érdekében, hogy a Liquigas versenyzőjét eltiltsák.*


*Lance Armstrong 50 ezer dollárt ad az ausztrál árvízkárosultaknak*
2011. 01. 14. 08.14

<RIGHT> 



*


A hétszeres Tour de France-győztes amerikai Lance Armstrong 50 ezer dollárt adományozott az ausztrál árvízkárosultaknak, és ezen kívül az egyik közösségi portálon is gyűjtést szervezett - adta hírül a cyclingnews internetes oldal.
*​*
*
A 39 éves, visszavonulás előtt álló versenyző már csak egyetlen bringás viadalon indul: a jövő kedden rajtoló Tour Down Underen, Ausztráliában.
A katasztrófában eddig több tucat ember halt meg, közel százan eltűntek, és több tízezer ház került víz alá.
​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Kerékpár: Az olasz Giro-győztes csapatában a KSI ifi olimpikonja*
2011. 01. 23. 04.42

<RIGHT> 






*A trentói illetőségű Unico 1 csapat versenyzője lesz 2011-ben ifj. Stubán Ferenc – tudatja közleményében édesapja, Stubán Ferenc. Az olaszországi gárda egyik sportigazgatója a kétszeres Giro d’ Italia-győztes Gilberto Simoni. A KSI ifjúsági magyar bajnoka, szingapúri olimpikon kerekese a napokban csatlakozott új együtteséhez.* 

Az Unico 1 csapat menedzsere Mariano Piccoli, aki 13 Giro d’ Itala-t, 2 Tour d France-t és 8 Vuelta a Espana-t hajtott végig; ezeken összesen 6 szakaszgyőzelmet aratott. Az egyik sportigazgató, egyben személyi felkészítő, Tagliapietra Loris lesz, míg a másik sportigazgató az elő legenda, a pályafutását 2010-ben befejező Gilberto Simoni, aki egyéni összetettben két Giro d Italia-t nyert és további öt alkalommal állt a dobogón. A gárdában nyolc U23-as versenyző szerepel, hét olasz mellett a magyar ifj. Stubán Ferenc. 

- Nagy dolog ez, hiszen mióta ebben a kategóriában az olasz szövetség egy főben limitálta a külföldi versenyzők létszámát csapatonként, azóta magyar kerekes nem kapott lehetőséget Olaszországban. Az együttes menedzsere elmondta, idei céljuk a csapategység összekovácsolása, és néhány győzelem megszerzése. A versenyzők a Wilier csúcsmodelljét, a Cento 1-et fogják használni 11-es Campagnolo Record szettel, Fulcrum Zero kerekekkel. Az Unico 1 jelenleg a Garda tó környékén készül, kedd óta immáron Ferivel soraiban – tette hozzá édesapja, Stubán Ferenc. 

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Alberto Contadort egy évre tiltotta el a spanyol szövetség*

<RIGHT> 



*


A Spanyol Kerékpáros Szövetség egy évre eltiltotta Alberto Contadort, akinek tavaly a Tour de France-győzelmekor doppingszert mutattak ki a szervezetében.
*​*
*
A szerdán meghozott ítélet ellen a 28 éves bringás és a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) is fellebbezhet tíz napon belül.
A Tourt tavaly harmadszor megnyerő, továbbá a másik két háromhetes körversenyen, a Giro d,Italián és a Vuelta a Espanán is korábban győztes Contador klenbuterollal bukott le, szerinte fertőzött hússal került a szervezetébe a tiltott szer.

Xlsport
​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 29)

*Contador mindenképpen fellebbez, ha eltiltják*
2011. 01. 29. 06.10 

<RIGHT> 



*


Semmilyen eltiltást nem fogad el, versenyzői engedélyének bármilyen felfüggesztése esetén fellebbezést nyújt majd be a döntéssel szemben a doppingvétséggel gyanúsított Alberto Contador spanyol országúti kerékpáros.
*​*
*
A világ pillanatnyilag legjobb országúti kerekesének tartott Contador pénteki sajtótájékoztatóján hangsúlyozta: ártatlannak tartja magát, fertőzött hússal került a szervezetébe tiltott szer.
"Nem értek egyet a javasolt egyéves eltiltással. Fellebbezek, és a végsőkig megvédem magam" - jelentette ki, hozzátéve: nincs szándékában visszavonulni.
A Spanyol Kerékpáros Szövetség (RFEC) szerdán jelezte, hogy egy évre eltiltja és megfosztja tavalyi Tour-diadalától Contadort. A háromszoros Tour de France-győztesnek tíz napja van arra, hogy fellebbezzen. Ez után az RFEC fegyelmi bizottsága február 9-én vagy 10-én hozza nyilvánosságra az ítéletet.
Andy Ramos, a kerekes ügyvédje csütörtökön azt mondta: Contador nem fogad el semmilyen eltiltást, számára csak a felmentés lenne kielégítő, minden más esetben a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbírósághoz (CAS) fog fordulni. 
A 28 esztendős bringás a tavalyi Tour-sikere során klenbuterollal akadt fenn a vizsgálaton. Ártatlannak vallja magát, védekezésében azt állította, hogy fertőzött hússal került szervezetébe a tiltott szer. Contador szóvivője csütörtökön azt mondta: a spanyol szövetség illetékes bizottsága elfogadta az érvelést, nevezetesen azt, hogy nem szándékosan került a versenyző szervezetébe a klenbuterol.
Az ilyen szerrel lebukók általában kétéves eltiltást kapnak, így számítani lehet arra, hogy ha Contador egy évet kap hazája szövetségétől, a nemzetközi sportági szövetség (UCI) vagy a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) fellebbez.
Korábban egyetlen kerekest fosztottak meg a Tour de France-on aratott összetett győzelmétől. Az amerikai Floyd Landis, aki éppen múlt héten jelentette be visszavonulását, 2006-ban nyerte meg a sportág legrangosabb körversenyét, de a 17. szakaszon levett mintájában túl magas volt a tesztoszteronszint, így a "zöld asztalnál" végül a mögötte második spanyol Oscar Pereiro Sio diadalmaskodott a Touron. Ezúttal a luxemburgi Andy Schleck vallhatja magát a tavalyi viadal bajnokának, amennyiben jogerősen eltiltják Contadort.
A spanyol bringást jelenleg a világ legjobb országúti versenyzőjének tartják. A Tour mellett nyert Giro d,Italiát és Vuelta a Espanát, ilyen bravúrt rajta kívül csak négyen tudnak felmutatni.
*Contador új csapatával, a Saxo Bankkal Mallorcán készül az idei szezonra.

*​*
*Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*A WADA-elnök szerint Ricco esete tragikus és kétségbeejtő*
2011. 02. 11. 08.58

<RIGHT> 



*


Tragikus és kétségbeejtő egyszerre Riccardo Ricco esete - jelentette ki John Fahey, a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) elnöke azt követően, hogy az olasz kerékpáros a saját magán végrehajtott vérátömlesztés után kritikus állapotban került kórházba.
*​*
*
"Rendkívüli módon elszomorít, ami történt. Úgy gondolom, tragikus, hogy valaki ilyet tesz. Kockáztatja az életét, és ez a következménye a csalásnak" - jegyezte meg Fahey.
A gyanú szerint a bringás saját vérének otthoni transzfúziójától lett rosszul vasárnap. A 27 éves versenyzőt kritikus állapotban szállították be a modenai kórházba, ahol beismerte, hogy a hűtőszekrényben 25 napja tárolt vérét fecskendezte vissza magának. Az orvosok a vér helytelen tárolása miatt fellépő veseelégtelenséget és tüdőembóliát állapítottak meg. Édesapja szerint Riccónak már az előző napon magas láza és hasfájdalmai voltak. Az olasz rendőrség, valamint az Olasz Olimpiai Bizottság, illetve Ricco csapata, a Vacansoleil is vizsgálatot indított.

Riccónak nem ez lenne az első doppingvétsége: a 2008-as Tour de France-on az EPO vérdopping továbbfejlesztett változatát, jelesül CERA-t találtak szervezetében, és akkor 20 hónapos eltiltással sújtották. Ha ismét bűnösnek találják, akár hároméves börtönbüntetést kaphat.

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 19)

*Lance Armstrong végleg befejezte*


<RIGHT> 



*


Véglegesen befejezte pályafutását, és kizárta egy második visszatérés lehetőségét Lance Armstrong, az amerikaiak hétszeres Tour de France-győztes kerékpárosa.
*​*
*
Az AP hírügynökségnek adott interjúban a 39 éves sportoló karrierjével kapcsolatban úgy fogalmazott:
"Semmit nem bántam meg. Nagyszerű utazás volt."
A texasi kerekes januárban, a Tour Down Under elnevezésű ausztráliai viadalon búcsúzott el a nemzetközi porondtól.
Armstrong 2005-ös első visszavonulása után négy évvel még visszatért és két Tourt is teljesített.

* A jövőben továbbra is dolgozni fog csapata, a Team RadioShack mellett, valamint alapítványa, a rákkutatást segítő Livestrong ügyeit intézi majd.

*Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*Magyarországra látogat az UCI elnöke*​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*Az Európai Kerékpáros Szövetség (UEC) Szlovéniában tartott éves közgyűlésén kiderült, hogy Pat McQuaid, a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) ír elnöke áprilisban Magyarországra látogat.*​ 

Ez sporttörténeti jelentőségű esemény lesz, ugyanis ilyen magas szintű sportdiplomáciai látogatásra a magyar kerékpársport fennállásának 117 éve alatt nem volt példa. 
Az UEC ülésén arról döntöttek, hogy az UCI-elnökség korábban megüresedett két helyét a francia szövetség 37 éves elnöke, David Lappartient és az orosz szövetség elnöke, egyben a Katyusa csapatának tulajdonosa, Igor Makarov tölti be a jövőben.
A Törzsök Zsolt szövetségi elnök, Kovalóczy Áron alelnök és Sutkó Mihály felügyelő bizottsági tag alkotta magyar delegáció tárgyalt a Katyusa csapat elnökével, az 1999-es Világkupa összetett győztesével, Andrej Tschmillel, aki nem zárkózott el attól, hogy a Katyusa U21-es vagy U23-as tehetségei induljanak idén nyáron a Central European Touron.

*Visszavonult a vértranszfúzió miatt menesztett Ricco*
<RIGHT> 



*


Bejelentette visszavonulását az olasz Riccardo Ricco, akit februárban menesztett a Vacansoleil országúti kerékpároscsapat, miután vélhetően saját vérének transzfúziójától rosszul lett.
*​*
*
A gyanú szerint az olasz bringást saját vérének otthoni transzfúziója miatt kritikus állapotban szállították a modenai kórházba, ahol beismerte, hogy a hűtőszekrényben 25 napja tárolt vérét fecskendezte vissza magának. Az orvosok a vér helytelen tárolása miatt fellépő veseelégtelenséget és tüdőembóliát állapítottak meg. A csapat mellett az olasz rendőrség, valamint az Olasz Olimpiai Bizottság is vizsgálatot indított az ügyben.
"Undorodom a kerékpársporttól és valamennyi résztvevőjétől" - jelentette ki szombaton a 27 éves versenyző. "Már akkor ki akartak csinálni, amikor visszatértem a doppingeltiltásomból. Ez a mostani történet merő kitaláció, rosszul voltam, de biztosan nem mondtam ilyet az orvosnak. Majd a vérelemzés bebizonyítja az igazamat. Keresek valami munkát, mondjuk egy kávézóban."
Ricco szervezetében a 2008-as Tour de France-on az EPO vérdopping továbbfejlesztett változatát, CERA-t találtak, és akkor 20 hónapos eltiltással sújtották.

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 26)

*Contador ügyében júniusban dönthet a CAS*
2011. 03. 26. 05.30 

<RIGHT> 



*


Júniusban dönthet a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) Alberto Contador háromszoros Tour de France-győztes spanyol országúti kerékpáros doppingügyében.

*​*
*A CAS pénteken közölte, hogy megkapta a nemzetközi sportági szövetség (UCI) Contador felmentése elleni fellebbezését, egyúttal jelezte, a felek meghallgatását követően, nem sokkal az idei francia körverseny július 2-i rajtja előtt ítélkezni fog.
A bringás mintájában a tavalyi Tour de France-on adott mintájában klenbuterol nyomaira bukkantak a doppingellenőrök. Állítása szerint a tiltott szer fertőzött hússal került a szervezetébe. A spanyol szövetség (RFEC) januárban még egyéves eltiltást helyezett kilátásba, ám néhány héttel később a kerékpáros által benyújtott bizonyítékok elemzése után ejtette a doppingvádat ellene.
A világ jelenlegi legjobb országúti versenyzőjének számító Contador felmentése óta már több versenyen rajthoz állt, és kiválóan szerepelt: februárban a portugáliai Algarve körversenyen a negyedik lett, majd két héttel később megnyerte a murciai körversenyt.


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Vizsgálat indul az "áramvonalasított" Tour-szakaszgyőztes ellen*
2011. 04. 04. 15.15 
 <RIGHT> 
*
A Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) vizsgálatot indított Frank Schleck ellen, mivel a Tour de France kétszeres szakaszgyőztese vélhetően szabályellenes légellenállás-javító kiegészítőt viselt a márciusi Criterium Internationalon aratott diadala során.
*​*
*
A luxemburgi versenyző a ruha alatt egy vizestömlőt erősített a mellkasára, amivel olasz lapértesülés szerint az időfutam során kilométerenként két másodperces előnyhöz jutott. A mindössze 7,8 km-es szakaszon a 30 éves bringás végül hét mp-et kapott a győztes fehérorosz Vaszilij Kirienkától, ám összetettben 13 mp-et megőrzött előnyéből, így végül megnyerte a korzikai versenyt.
A tavalyi Tour de France-második Andy Schleck bátyja és csapata, a Leopard Trek közölte: az UCI ellenőrei látták a versenyző italtartóját, de nem emeltek kifogást ellene.


*Nuyens nyerte a Flandriai körversenyt, Szeghalmi nem ért célba*
2011. 04. 04. 01.23 

<RIGHT> 



*


A hazai közönség örömére a belga Nick Nuyens nyerte a világ egyik leghíresebb és legrangosabb egynapos országúti kerékpáros viadalát, a vasárnap rendezett Flandriai körversenyt.
*​*
*
A mezőny egyetlen magyar indulója, az olasz Lampre színeiben versenyző Szeghalmi Bálint nem ért célba.
A 256 km-es, számos komoly emelkedővel és kockaköves szakaszokkal tarkított, 1913-ban útjára indított versenyt közel egymillióan nézték végig az utak mentén.

* Eredmények:
*​*
**1. Nick Nuyens (belga, Saxo Bank) 6:01:20 ó
2. Sylvain Chavanel (francia, Quickstep) azonos idővel
3. Fabian Cancellara (svájci, Leopard Trek) a.i.
*​*
*
XLsport
​


----------



## les.mures (2011 Április 17)

én nézni sajnos sokkal jobban szeretem, mint űzni...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*Ultrabalaton Bringatúra a BalatonBikeFesten*
2011. 04. 28. 18.25

<RIGHT>






*2011-ben egy különleges túrával bővül a nyári Balaton környéki események listája. Az Ultrabalaton futóverseny és a Balaton Bike Fest rendezősége úgy döntött, hogy közösen indítja útjára júniusban az Ultrabalaton Bringatúrát.*

Mitől lenne ez különleges? Kérdezhetik a hozzáértők hiszen Balatoni túrából lehet válogatni idén is. A 3 napos fesztivál központja Tihanyban lesz a Belső-tó partján, de a Balaton Bike Festen is lehet majd nevezni. Az Ultrabalatont 5. alkalommal rendezik meg a futók számára így az útvonal már hagyományosnak mondható. A futóverseny egyéni versenyzői hajnali 6 órakor míg a csapatok délben rajtolnak. A két időpont között nyílik lehetőség a kerékpárosok rajtolására ami a megadott időintervallumban bármikor történhet.
A vonalvezetés különlegessége, hogy a túrázók Tihany után Aszófő felé veszik az irányt majd onn an Pécsely és Vászoly dombjaira kell felkapaszkodni. Dörgicse után egy jó minőségű, döngölt földúton kell megtenni pár kilométert. A kezdeti nehézségeket feledteti a látvány hiszen hol a Balaton hol pedig a Káli-medence tárul a kerékpárosok elé. A Balaton-felvidéket közelebbről is szemügyre lehet venni hiszen Köveskálon keresztül halad tovább az út a Tanúhegyek felé. Kátalantóti után Nemesgulácsban van frissítő állomás így a bazaltoszlopokat alaposan meg lehet tekinteni.
A Balaton partját Badacsonytördemicnél “nyerik vissza” a résztvevők és Keszthely belvárosán áthaladva a deli partról is gyönyörködhetnek a maguk mögött tudott északi oldalban. Ezt követően mindvégig a kerékpárúton, illetve a kerékpárok számára kijelölt úton halad a túra útvonala.
Szerencsére június 25. az év második legrövidebb éjszakája, így aki 12 óra körül teljesíti a távot még világosba érhet vissza a tihanyi versen központban, de a versenyközpont non-stop nyitva tart vasárnap 14 óráig Eddig van lehetőség a célba érkezésre. A legkorábbi rajtidőponttal számolva tehát 29 óra áll rendelkezésre a táv teljesítésére (ebbe természetesen egy kiadós alvás is beleférhet).
Az résztevevők idejét s szervezők nem mérik, csupán a kerékpáros frissítőpontokon kell gyűjteni a pecséteket. Ezek igazolják a táv teljesítését. A tihanyi célban mindenkit a mellékelt érem várja.

*Fontos még, hogy a rendezvény túra jellegét tartsuk tiszteletben:*
_a frissítőpontok nyitása nem teszi lehetővé, hogy átlagosan 20 km/h –s sebességnél gyorsabban haladjanak a résztvevők. Az Ultrabalaton Bringatúra nem verseny, hanem teljesítménytúra._


*Kusztor őrzi vezető helyét a Tour de Bretagne-on*
2011. 04. 28. 22.11 

<RIGHT>






*Kusztor Péter magyar országúti bajnok a negyedik szakasz után megőrizte vezető pozícióját a Europe Tour-sorozatba tartozó, franciaországi Tour de Bretagne kerékpáros viadalon.*


A magyar kerekes a csütörtöki, 159 km-es etapon ugyan csak a 26. helyen ért célba, de összetettben így is nyolc másodperccel vezet az észt Rene Mandrival szemben - a viadal honlapja szerint. 
A vasárnapig tartó versenyen egy jó helyezés értékes olimpiai és világbajnoki kvalifikációs pontokat jelenthet.

*Tour de Bretagne, összetett:*
----------------------------
*1. Kusztor Péter (Atlas Personal) 15:02:04 ó*
2. Rene Mandri (észt, Endura Racing) 8 mp hátrány
3. Evaldas Siskevicius (litván, Velo-Club La Pomme Marseille) 18 mp h.




*Hegyikerékpár: A vasárnapi Buda Maratonra rekordnevezést vár a főszervező*
2011. 04. 28. 17.45 

<RIGHT>






*Több sportág kiválósága jelezte részvételi szándékát a május elsejei sportmajálisra, a Samsung Olimpiai Zöld Fesztiválra, melynek keretén belül rendezik a Buda Maratont a Hármashatár-hegyi Repülőtéren és annak környékén.*

Kilencedik alkalommal szervezi a Sportaktív Klub élén Harangvölgyi András a szezonkezdő Buda Maratont május elsején, mely másodízben a Samsung Olimpiai Zöld Fesztivál keretében kerül megrendezésre. A futással, túrával kiegészített sportnapon olimpiai és világbajnokok is rajthoz állnak, többek közt az ökölvívó Kovács István, a kenus Kozmann György, a kajakos Storcz Botond és Horváth Gábor, valamint Marosi Ádám öttusázó mellett a hegyikerekes válogatott Buruczki Szilárd és Dósa Eszter. 
A maratonon, melyen a hegyikerékpárosok a 10, 21 vagy a 42 kilométeres táv közül választhatnak, az elit bajnoki címvédő, a tavalyi viadal győztese, Dósa Eszter (Vitalitás SE Scott-Nutrixxion) és a szakág korábbi magyar bajnoka, Buruczki Szilárd (Magellan Kőbánya TC) is tervezi részvételét. - Még kevés az idei versenykilométerem, jó edzés lesz számomra a Buda Maraton, melyet az egyik kedvenc terepemen rendeznek – mondta Buruczki, aki korábban már gurult át győztesként a repülőtéren kialakított célvonalon. A 2010-es férfi győztes, Blazsó Márton ezúttal másik eseményen áll rajthoz.

_- Az időjárás kedvez a pályának, a korábbi meleg idő után a közelmúlt esőzése portalanított, ezt szeretik a versenyzők. Az előzetes érdeklődések alapján rekordrészvételt várok, *vasárnap 11-kor akár 700-nál is többen rajthoz állhatnak* – nyilatkozta Harangvölgyi András, a hegyikerékpár-verseny főszervezője._


*CAS - Még a Tour de France előtt döntenek Contador ügyében*


<RIGHT> 



*


A nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) szerdai bejelentése szerint még az idei francia körverseny, a Tour de France július 2-i rajtja előtt meghozza döntését a kerékpáros Alberto Contador doppingügyében.

*​*
*A világ jelenlegi legjobb országúti versenyzőjének tartott, háromszoros győztes spanyolnak a tavalyi Tour de France-on adott mintájában bukkantak klenbuterol nyomaira a vizsgálatok során. A sportolót azonban hazája szövetsége felmentette, miután bizonyítottnak látta, hogy szennyezett marhahússal került a szervezetébe a tiltott anyag.
A spanyolok februári döntése ellen a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) és a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) is fellebbezett a CAS-hoz, mely szerdán nyilvánosságra hozta az ügyben döntő háromtagú testület tagjainak nevét.
A testület elnöke az izraeli Efraim Barak lesz, míg a másik két tag közül a német Ulrich Haast a Contadort képviselő ügyvédek, a svájci Quentin Byrne-Suttont pedig az UCI és a WADA kérésére választották be a bizottságba.

*Contador februári felmentése óta újra versenyez, méghozzá kiválóan, márciusban megnyerte a murciai körversenyt, s csapata, a dán Saxo Bank benevezte a jövő szombaton rajtoló olasz körversenyre, a Giro d,Italiára.
*​*
*
*Giro d,Italia - Pozzatóval elégedetlenek, nem indul*


*



**


Kikerült a május 7-én rajtoló Giro d,Italiára készülő Katyusa kerékpáros csapatból Filippo Pozzato, akitől előzetesen szakaszgyőzelmeket reméltek.
*​*
*
Andrej Csmil csapatfőnök a cyclingews című szaklapnak elárulta: elégedetlen az olasz bringás tavaszi teljesítményével, így inkább más fog szerepelni helyette a rangos viadalon.
A tavalyi világbajnokságon negyedikként záró, 2009-ban olasz bajnok Pozzato pályafutása során nyert már etapot a Tour de France-on, a Girón és a Vuelta a Espanán is. Az idén a Milánó-San Remo egynaposon ötödik volt.


* A Giro 207 versenyzővel május 7-én rajtol Torinóból, és a mezőny május 29-én fut be Milánóban.

*​*
**​*XLsport​


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Ezzel sajnos én is így vagyok, de csak mert félek egyes béna autóvezetőktől...


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Kinek mi a véleménye:
1. Armstrong doppingügye
2. Contador doppingügye
3. régebbi klasszisok vajon doppingoltak-e
4. Megoldható-e a doppingolás teljes visszaszorítása
5. Erkölcsileg elfogadható-e a doppingolás? Engedélyeznétek-e?


----------



## lazaruspoti (2011 Május 29)

gratula szép eredmény

Minden kerékpáros doppingol csak valaki lebukik valaki meg nem. És van aki lebukik de nem tiltják el, lásd Contador.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*Hegyikerékpár: Kiváló szerepléssel Benkó-ezüst az offenburgi világkupán, Parti 36.*
2011. 05. 30. 19.23 

<RIGHT> 






*Kiemelkedő eredményeket értek el a magyar hegyikerékpárosok az offenburgi világkupán. Benkó Barbara (Focus MIG Team) az U23-as dobogó második fokára állhatott – megtartva összetett-elsőségét –, korosztályában Juhász Zsolt 17. lett, a felnőttek közt Parti András (mindketten EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team) 36. helyen végzett.*

A második olimpiai kvalifikációs időszak első viadalán újabb világranglista-pontokkal gyarapodtunk, közelebb kerülve Londonhoz….
Az U23-as nőknél a francia Pauline Prevot (1:12:33) győzött, Benkó Barbara (1:13:59) együtt érkezett a sprintre a szintén francia Fanny Bourdonnal; a magyar lány végül két másodperccel jobbnak bizonyult. Barbara két, harmadik hely után ért Németországban a világkupa-dobogó második fokára, magabiztosan őrzi tabella-vezető pozícióját. Férfiaknál a francia Julien Absalon (1:46:21) győzött, az aktuális világbajnok Hermida (1:49:52) 15. lett, Parti András (1:52:26) 36-ként zárt. Az U23-as férfi mezőnyben a győztes osztrák Alexander Gehbauer (1:20:05) mögött Juhász Zsolt (1:21:57) 17. lett.

A magyar indulók közt Bogár Gábor elitben 120., Csielka Márk (mindketten EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team) U23-ban 91., Fenyvesi Péter (Bringabanda SC) és Meggyesi Gergő (LTV Merida Racing) juniorban 97. illetve 108. helyen fejezte be a versenyt; Szatmáry András (EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team) nem ért célba. Benkó 70, Parti 34, Juhász 9, Bogár 3 világranglista-pontot gyűjtött.
- Magyar vonatkozásban az eddigi talán legsikeresebb világkupa-hétvégét könyvelhetjük el, élversenyzőink csúcsformában teljesítettek. A mellett, hogy Andrisnak és Zsoltnak is rosszul sikerült a rajtjuk, nagyon szépen feljöttek, Parti például a világbajnok Hermidával tekert egy bolyban; a 36. hely élete legjobb világkupa-eredményét jelenti. Az eredmények újabb rengeteg világranglista-pontot jelentenek, ami nagyon kell az olimpiai kijutáshoz. Andrisnál a top harminc a következő cél, Barbi akár a dobogó tetejére is felállhat. Folytatásként Parti és Juhász a csapatával egy többnapos, schladmingi S1-es, Dósa Eszter és Buruczki Szilárd pedig franciaországi S2-es viadalon áll rajthoz június első napjaiban; cél természetesen további pontok gyűjtése – mondta Valter Tibor, szövetségi kapitány.

A lejtős szakág versenyzői az osztrákokkal közösen rendezték a nemzeti bajnokságot. A downhillesek Semmeringen felnőtt női, férfi, junior és master kategóriákban hirdettek bajnokot. 

*DH-bajnokok 2011-ben:*
*Liszi Attila* (elit férfi, Limit Racing Team), *Bereczki Viktória* (elit nő, Danger Zone Racing Team), *Ettingshausen Máté* ( junior férfi, 2GP Limit Team), *Filó László* (master férfi, Hotel Yacht Club KSE).​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038444&rnd_val=1807941856"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*Kerékpár: McDonald's BringaMánia Park Kecskeméten, július 11-én*
2011. 06. 03. 15.34 

<RIGHT> 






*A kerékpáros McDonald's BringaMánia Program júniusban Kecskeméten folytatódik. Az alföldi településen, a városi sportnaphoz kapcsolódva rendezi a Vuelta Sportiroda a BringaMánia Park elnevezésű egész napos, ingyenes családi rendezvényt, melyen a bringás ügyességi versenyeké, látványos bemutatóké lesz a főszerep.*

Kecskemét főterén, a Kossuth téren rendezendő június 11-ei eseményen reggel tíztől délután öt óráig várják a szervezők az érdeklődőket. A programban triál, BringaPárbaj, a Gizmo-show alkalmával látványos bemutató, KRESZ-teszt és ügyességi versenyek szerepelnek.
A Vuelta Sportiroda a kisgyermekeket, fiatalokat, családokat egyaránt várja a rendezvényre, mely színvonalas kerékpáros programjaival kíván hozzájárulni a városi sportnap minél nagyobb sikeréhez. A győztesek értékes ajándékokkal gazdagodhatnak, s, mint minden BringaMánia-rendezvényen, ezúttal is gazdára talál egy mountain bike kerékpár.

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 7)

*Hegyikerékpáros világranglistapontok külföldről*
2011. 06. 07. 16.28 <RIGHT> 





*


A hegyikerékpáros Dósa Eszter és Buruczki Szilárd Franciaországban, míg Juhász Zsolt Ausztriában szerzett az olimpiai kvalifikáció szempontjából fontos világranglistapontokat.
*​*
*
A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a franciaországi Vaid VTT Jura elnevezésű többnapos viadalon Dósa Eszter második, ugyanitt Buruczki Szilárd hatodik lett, míg Schladmingban, a 13. Alpentour Trophyn Juhász Zsolt a 24. helyen végzett.

Az ausztriai versenyen Szatmáry András a 43., Bogár Gábor 47., Csielka Márk pedig 60. helyen ért célba. Az olimpikon Parti András gyomorpanaszok, illetve rosszullét miatt nem tudta befejezni a viadalt.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 25)

*Tour de France - Közel 500 doppingtesztet terveznek*





*


Közel ötszáz doppingtesztet terveznek a július 2. és 24. között esedékes Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körversenyen.
*​*
*
Mario Zorzoli, a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) orvosa csütörtökön jelentette be, hogy nem változtatnak a szokásokon, idén is komoly ellenőrzések lesznek, és már a viadal előtt megkezdődik a minták elemzése.

A sportág hosszú évek óta próbál meg harcolni a tiltott szerek ellen, több-kevesebb sikerrel. Az idei versenyen például a korábbi háromszoros Tour-győztes spanyol Alberto Contador úgy vesz részt, hogy ha augusztusban a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) bűnösnek találja a tavalyi viadalon elkövetett doppingvétsége miatt, amikor is klenbuterolra bukkantak szervezetében, akkor törli az eredményét, akárhol is végez.

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Csikai Bence ugrotta meg Magyarország első "szaltó fakie"-jét*








*Budapest, 2011. július 19. Ismét egy teljesítmény, amire felkapja a fejét az extrém sport-kedvelő közönség! A Hell Racing Team XTR-roller versenyzője, a 15 éves Csikai Bence ötödik alkalommal „adott be” olyan trükköt, amelyet rajta kívül senki nem tud a hazai mezőnyben: az egri srác a hétvégi, tiszaújvárosi TNC Jam-en kápráztatta el a nézőközönséget az ún. „szaltó fakie”-vel. *

„Szaltó fakie” – azaz hátra szaltó a negyed csövön úgy, hogy azonos ívre érkezik vissza a sportoló, és háttal gurul tovább. Ezt a trükköt „adta be” szombaton Csikai Bence XTR-roller versenyző a Tiszaújvárosban megrendezett TNC Jam-en, Magyarországon elsőként. A szaltóval Bence természetesen kiérdemelte a 12 fős mezőny legjobbjának járó aranyérmet, hiszen ezt a teljesítményt egyedül ő képes végrehajtani ma Magyarországon.

„Nagyon jó hangulatú volt a hétvégi verseny, az pedig külön öröm számomra, hogy újabb olyan trick-kel örvendeztethettem meg a közönséget, ami egyedülálló az országban! Nem készültem rá, a verseny közben jött egy hirtelen sugallat és nekivágtam. Körülbelül a hatodik próbálkozásra sikerült. Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy ismét bővíteni tudtam a repertoárom!”- mesélt élményeiről Csikai Bence a versenyt követően.

A Hell Racing Team kiválósága mögött Chlumetzky Bence és Hegyes Patrik teljesítményét ítélte hétvégén legerősebbnek a 3 tagú zsűri. „Nagyon odatették magukat Tiszaújvárosban is a riderek, sok szép pillanata volt a versenynek. A produkciókat három szempont szerint pontoztuk. Míg Horváth Ádám azt értékelte, mennyire használják ki a riderek a pálya egészét, Vécsi Ádám a nehézséget és változatosságot, én a stílust pontoztam” – mondta el Szűcs Dániel, aktív XTR mountain bike versenyző, a hétvégi megmérettetés egyik zsűritagja és speakere.

*Az tiszaújvárosi, élményszámba menő produkciókhoz hasonlót és Csikai Bencét legközelebb július végén, majd augusztus 20-án az Egrixben láthatja az extrémsport-rajongó nézőközönség.
*​*
*XLsport 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 21)

*Tour de France - Hagen nyert, csökkent Voeckler előnye*





*


A norvég Edvald Boasson Hagen nyerte a Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körverseny szerdai, 17. szakaszát, összetettben pedig továbbra is a francia Thomas Voeckler áll az élen.
*​*
*
A Gap és Pinerolo közötti 179 km-es etapon egy 16 fős szökevénycsoport tagjai vetekedtek egymással a részsikerért. Az összetettben veszélytelen versenyzők közül a kedden is szökéssel próbálkozó Hagen bírta legjobban az utolsó emelkedőt, így fölényesen nyert.
Az esélyesek ezúttal nem tudtak elszakadni egymástól, de az utolsó hegyről a célba vezető rendkívül szűk szerpentinen Voeckler kétszer is kisodródott egy kanyarban, így lemaradt a főmezőnytől, melynek következményeként 27 másodperccel csökkent az összetettbeli előnye.

* Eredmények:
17. szakasz, Gap-Pinerolo, 179 km:
* ----------------------------------
*1. Edvald Boasson Hagen (norvég, Sky Procycling) 4:18:00 ó
2. Bauke Mollema (holland, Rabobank) 40 mp hátrány
3. Sandy Casar (francia, FDJ) 50 mp h.

* * Az összetettben:
* ----------------
*1. Thomas Voeckler (francia, Europcar) 73:23:49 ó
2. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC Racing) 1:18 p hátrány
3. Fra:nk Schleck (luxemburgi, Leopard-Trek) 1:22 p h.*
* 

  Csütörtökön a Pinerolo és Galibier/Serre-Chevalier közötti 189 km-es etapon három kiemelt kategóriás hegy vár a mezőnyre.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 24)

*Central European Tour - Horvát siker a kerékpáros Miskolc Nagydíjon*





*


A horvát Matija Kvasina nyerte a Central European Tour országúti kerékpáros viadal mezőnyversenyét, a Miskolc Nagydíjat.
*​*
*

A szombati, Szerencs és Miskolc között lebonyolított 158 km-es távon 19 ország összesen 118 versenyzője állt rajthoz.
A 24. kilométernél, a Gibárt előtti szerpentinen egy bukás okozott izgalmakat, öt versenyző szorult kisebb-nagyobb ápolásra. Közülük egy kerékpárost kórházba is szállítottak, ám rövidesen kiengedték.

A verseny 40. kilométerénél horvát, lett, orosz és szlovák csapatok nyolc versenyzője több mint kétperces előnyre tett szert, s a szökevények előnyüket a befutóig meg is őrizték. Közülük Kvasina haladt át elsőként a célvonalon, míg a legeredményesebb magyar, Solymosi Márton (Postás SE) 30. lett. Külföldi kerekesek gyűjtötték be az olimpiai kvalifikáció szempontjából fontos ranglistapontokat.


*Eredmények:
 Central European Tour, Miskolc Nagydíj:
Szerencs-Miskolc, országúti mezőnyverseny, 158 km:
* --------------------------------------------------
*1. Matija Kvasina (horvát, Loborica) 3:30:55 óra
2. Mihail Antonov (orosz, Itera-Katyusa) 6 másodperc hátrány
3. Nagy Róbert (szlovákiai, Dukla Trencsén) azonos idővel
...30. Solymosi Márton (Postás SE) 1:04 perc hátrány*​*​​​** Vasárnap a Budapest Nagydíjra kerül sor.* 

*A rajt 12:45 órakor lesz Isaszegen, míg a befutóra - körülbelül 16 órakor - a Népfürdő utcában, az Árpád hídnál kerül sor.*
​*Tour de France - Cadel Evans egy lépésre a végső sikertől*

* <RIGHT> *
*



**
Az ausztrál Cadel Evans több mint két és fél percet "vert" az összetettben eddig vezető luxemburgi Andy Schleckre a Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körverseny utolsó előtti szakaszán, a 41 km-es egyéni időfutamon, ezzel átvette a vezetést és gyakorlatilag megnyerte a háromhetes viadalt.
*​*
*
 Evans a legendás verseny történetének első ausztrál győztese lehet vasárnap.
A szombati időfutamot a német Tony Martin nyerte.

* Eredmények *
* 20. szakasz, Grenoble, 41 km (egyéni időfutam):
------------------------------------------------
**1. Tony Martin (német, Highroad) 55:33 perc 
**2. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC Racing Team) 7 mp hátrány 
3. Alberto Contador (spanyol, Saxo Bank) 1:06 perc hátrány
...17. Andy Schleck (luxemburgi, Leopard-trek) 2:38 perc hátrány

 ** Az összetettben:
 ----------------
**1. Evans 83:45:20 ó 
**2. A. Schleck 1:34 perc hátrány 
3. Fra:nk Schleck (luxemburgi, Leopard-Trek) 2:30 perc hátrány

 ** Vasárnap a Créteil és Párizs (Champs-Elysées) közötti 160 km-es szakasszal ér véget a viadal.

*​*
**
​*​


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Július 30)

*Bicikliút fog vezetni a Duna mentén*

*Bicikliút fog vezetni a Duna mentén*


*Duna-menti kerékpárút kiépítését tervezi huszonhárom település, első lépésként megalakították az Északi Duna-mente Kerékpárút Konzorciumot, amelynek vezetője Komárom önkormányzata lett - tájékoztatta Hornig Rudolfné, Komárom alpolgármestere. *

 települések a Közlekedésfejlesztési Programhoz pályáznak. A támogatás elnyerése esetén Komárom-Esztergom megyében a gönyűi révtől a dömösi megyehatáráig előkészítik a 130 kilométeresre tervezett északi Duna-menti kerékpárút hálózat fejlesztését - tette hozzá. Az egymáshoz közel eső települések lakói szívesen közlekednek majd kerékpárral, ha annak feltételei adottak lesznek, s legalább ilyen fontos, hogy európai színvonalú szolgáltatások kialakításával növeljük a térség turisztikai célú vonzerejét - mondta Hornig Rudolfné.


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Evans az első ausztrál Tour-győztes*

*Evans az első ausztrál Tour-győztes*

A francia körverseny utolsó szakaszát Mark Cavendish nyerte, így övé lett a zöld trikó
Evans az első ausztrál Tour-győztes

A 2011-es Tour de France 21., egyben utolsó szakaszát Mark Cavendish nyerte, ezzel eldőlt, hogy övé maradt a zöld trikó, ami az összetett sprint legjobbjának jár. Az összetettben az ausztrál Cadel Evans maradt az élen, így élete első Tour-győzelmének örülhetett.

Mivel az ausztrál Cadel Evans szombaton második helyen ért be grenoble-i egyéni időfutamon – amivel összetettben átvette a vezetést az ifjabbik Schleck-fivértől –, így az idei Tour utolsó etapján igazából csak a zöld trikó végső győztese volt a kérdés, na meg persze az, hogy ki ér be elsőként a Champs-Élysées-nél felállított célegyenesbe.

A 95 km-es táv nagy részében együtt haladt a mezőny, a szakasz utolsó harmadánál lévő időmérőnél ezúttal Koren szerezte a legtöbb pontot, míg Cavendish Rojas és Gilbert előtt végzett, ezért már ekkor lehetett sejteni, hogy a brit megőrizheti a zöld dresszt.

Ahogy azt az idei Touron már megszokhattuk, ezúttal sem maradtunk bukás nélkül: a spanyol Carlos Barredo 21 km-rel a vége előtt esett el kerékpárjával. Érdekesség, hogy bukása ellenére a spanyol versenyző nem sokkal később már a mezőny elején tekert a szakaszgyőzelemért...

Mindhiába, mert Mark Cavendish ismét megmutatta mit tud, és pályafutása során harmadszor aratott győzelmet a Champs-Élysées-n, ezzel ő az első kerékpáros, aki három alkalommal tudott itt nyerni. Győzelmének köszönhetően a zöld trikót is elnyerte, a Tour történetében első britként.

Cadel Evans csapattársaival együtt haladt át a célvonalon – a Schleck testvérek előtt – így ő lett az első ausztrál, aki megnyerte a Tour de France-t.

„Húsz éve a tévén néztem a Tour de France-t, és azt mondtam, egyszer meg szeretném nyerni. Alig volt, aki komolyan vett, de néhány jó ember segített nekem: az első edzőmtől kezdve a többi trénerig, akik az országúti kerékpározás felé irányítottak. Köszönetet kell mondanom mentoromnak, Aldo Sassinak, aki jobban hitt bennem, mint én magam. Azt mondta, hogy képes vagyok nyerni egy nagy körversenyt, és ha ezt megteszem, generációm legsokoldalúbb, legteljesebb kerékpárosa leszek" – nyilatkozta Evans.

„A szerencse végre-valahára mellém állt" – tette hozzá az ausztrál klasszis.

Ausztrál versenyzők 1914 óta vesznek részt a Touron, „auszi" bringás először 1981-ben, Phil Anderson révén ölthette magára a sárga trikót – egyben Anderson volt az első nem európai, aki sárgába öltözött a francia körversenyen. A Touron két szakaszgyőzelemig, 5. helyezésig jutó Anderson viszont csak a fehér trikó elnyeréséig jutott 1982-ben – Evans most a sárgát is elvitte, az ausztrál kerékpársport legnagyobb sikerét aratva.

TOUR DE FRANCE 2011 21., UTOLSÓ SZAKASZ, CRÉTEIL–PÁRIZS, CHAMPS-ÉLYSÉES, 95 KM
1. Mark Cavendish (brit, HTC-Highroad) 2:27:02
2. Edvald Boasson Hagen (norvég, Sky Procycling) azonos idővel
3. André Greipel (német, Omega Pharma-Lotto) a. i.
AZ ÉLMEZŐNY VÉGEREDMÉNYE 1. Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC) 86:12:22 ó
2. Andy Schleck (luxemburgi, Leopard-Trek) 1:34 perc hátrány
3. Fränk Schleck (luxemburgi, Leopard-Trek) 2:30 p. h.
4. Thomas Voeckler (francia, Team Europcar) 3:20 p. h.
5. Alberto Contador (spanyol, Saxo-SunGard) 3:57 p. h.


A KATEGÓRIA-GYŐZTESEK Összetett (sárga trikó): Cadel Evans (ausztrál, BMC)
Legjobb fiatal (fehér trikó): Pierre Rolland (francia, Europcar)
Hegyi pontverseny (pöttyös trikó): Samuel Sanchez (spanyol, Euskaltel)
Pontverseny (zöld trikó): Mark Cavendish (brit, HTC) 
Csapatverseny: Garmin (amerikai)

TOUR-GYŐZELMEK ORSZÁGONKÉNT 36: Franciaország 
18: Belgium
13: Spanyolország
10: Egyesült Államok
9: Olaszország
4: Luxemburg
2: Hollandia, Svájc
1: Ausztrália, Dánia, Írország, Németország


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*A sprintkirály Cavendish kereshet magának új csapatot*

*Az év végén megszűnik napjaink egyik legjobb profi országúti kerékpáros csapata, a HTC-Highroad.
*

A csapatfőnök Bob Stapleton minden igyekezete ellenére nem talált új főszponzort, a jelenlegi pedig nem kíván a jövőben együttműködni. A 2012-es idényben így a férfi és a női csapat sem indul el, bár Stapleton szerint utóbbi megmentésére még van remény.
Hirdetés

A férfiversenyzőkkel azonban közölték, hogy kereshetnek maguknak új csapatot a következő évre, így a jelenkor legjobb sprintere, a brit Mark Cavendish is új kenyéradó után nézhet. Ő a hét végére ígért választ ezzel kapcsolatban, a szlovák Velits fivérek (Martin és Peter) viszont már bejelentették, hogy a QuickStepnél folytatják, míg Patrick Gretsch a Skil-Shimanóhoz kötelezte el magát.

A HTC-Highroad sikeres múltra visszatekintő csapat, 1991-ben Team Telekom néven alapították, az évek során olyan nevek erősítették, mint Bjarne Riis, Erik Zabel, Jan Ullrich, Andreas Klöden, Alekszander Vinokurov, Cadel Evans, Santiago Botero vagy Paolo Savoldelli.

Az idei Tour de France egyik legeredményesebb istállója volt a HTC, Cavendish ugyanis öt szakasz mellett megnyerte a pontversenyt is, Tony Martin pedig a grenoble-i egyéni időfutamon diadalmaskodott.


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Kerékpár: 3. helyével szinte biztos Lovassy Krisztián londoni kvótája*

Egy bronzérem is sokat érhet. Ez alkalommal ezt Lovassy Krisztián esete bizonyította, aki a harmadik helyen végzett a szombati GP Betonexpresszen, s az elmúlt évekből kiindulva az általa megszerzett 95 pont nemcsak világbajnoki részvételt, hanem olimpiai kvótát is érhet az Ora Hotels-Carrera kerekese számára.

A szabályok szerint az olimpiára előbb a ProTour-ranglistáról lehet kvalifikálni – itt Magyarország nem érintett –, majd a többi nemzet a kontinentális listákról szerezhet kvótát. Ezen az úton Európából további 14 ország kerekese juthat ki Londonba, s ha esetleg ez a verzió sem nyerő (itt tartunk most), akkor a rangsor legjobb kétszáz helyezettje közül az kap kvótát, aki hazája jogán nem harcolta azt ki.

„Az elmúlt négy év alapján biztos Lovassy Krisztián kvótája – mondta Stubán Ferenc, az Ora Hotels sportigazgatója, magyar szövetségi kapitány. – Az elmúlt négy évben 85-nél sohasem volt több pontja a kétszázadiknak, de a 72 és a 75 is elég volt időnként, így Krisztiánnak nemcsak a vébé-, hanem az olimpiai indulása is szinte biztossá vált. Ahhoz, hogy két londoni kvótát szerezzünk, a nemzetek rangsorában kellene előbbre lépni, s mivel megyünk még versenyekre, az sem reménytelen, ám eléggé bizonytalan.”

Az olimpiai ranglistát egyébként október 20-án zárják, de a számítások azt mutatják, hogy Lovassy Krisztián lélekben már készülhet Londonra.


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Peter Sagan az utolsó napon visszavette a sárga trikót*

*Tour de Pologne (UCI WorldTour)

7.etap: Kraków 128km
*
*Peter Sagan az utolsó napon visszavette a sárga trikót*

Hatalmas fordulatokat hozott a Lengyel Körverseny záró szakasza. A hagyományos krakkói körözés során Peter Sagan mind a részhajránál, mind az etap végén a második helyet szerezte meg, így az időjóváírásokkal visszavette a sárga trikót Daniel Martintól. A látványos krakkói etapot Marcel Kittel nyerte, aki negyedik győzelmét ünnepelhette az idei kiírás során.

Krakkóban egy 128km-es etappal zárult a Lengyel Körverseny. A kerekesekre egy látványos városi körpálya várt. A szervezők szakítottak az utóbbi években megszokott renddel és ezúttal nem egy Krakkóhoz közeli településről indult a karaván, hanem csak a turista látványosságokat érintő körpályán zajlott a verseny.

Nem nyaralni érkezett a mezőny Lengyelország legszebb városába, mivel a sárga trikós Martin mindössze 3 másodperccel vezetett az összetettben Sagan és Marcato előtt, így a jóváírásokkal még változhatott a sárga trikós személye.

A gyönyörű napsütésben zajló versenyen minden érdekesség az utolsó 30km-re maradt. A nap első felében számtalan akciót láthatott a szép számú és lelkes publikum, de olyan iramban haladt a peloton, hogy egyetlen csoportnak sem volt esélye hazaérni.

27km-rel a cél előtt jelölték ki a részhajrát, ahol 3, 2 és 1 másodperces jóváírást lehetett gyűjteni. Ezt a Liquigas sora vezette fel Sagannak, de a Garmin-Cervélo sem tétlenkedett. Ugyan Martinnak nem erőssége az ilyen típusú hajrá, de Haussler előre ment, hogy elvigye a jóváírást a szlovák bringás elől. A két kerekes között a részhajrá előtt hatalmas csata dúlt. Egy ponton össze is értek és Sagan úgy érezte, hogy a kordonokra szorította őt a riválisa. Haussler végül elvitte a három másodpercet, de a Liquigas bringása a második helyért is kapott két másodperces jóváírást, amivel minimálisra csökkentette a hátrányát.

A részhajrá után egy kicsit megnyugodtak a kedélyek, Nelson Oliveira (RadioShack) és Tomasz Marczynski (CCC Polsat – Polkowice) személyében két szökevényt el is engedett az összetettért harcoló két gárda. A duó legnagyobb előnye 1 perc 15 másodperc volt, de az utolsó körben megfogták őket. A lengyel bajnok Marczynski húzta legtovább az élen, őt csak az utolsó kilométert jelző kapunál érte utol a végzet.

A mezőnyhajrában hatalmas csata zajlott. Az első három napon diadalmaskodó Marcel Kittel ezúttal sem talált legyőzőre és mögötte a második helyet meg tudta szerezni a szinte extázisban versenyző Peter Sagan. Mivel a címvédő Martin itt nem tudott már beleszólni a dobogóért folyó csatározásokba, a célvonalon a szlovák kerekes az összetettbeli győzelmét ünnepelve haladhatott át.


A szakasz végeredménye

1 Marcel Kittel (Ger) Skil - Shimano 2:50:00 
2 Peter Sagan (Svk) Liquigas-Cannondale 
3 Leigh Howard (Aus) HTC-Highroad 
4 Heinrich Haussler (Aus) Team Garmin-Cervelo 
5 Marco Marcato (Ita) Vacansoleil-DCM Pro Cycling Team 
6 Lucas Sebastian Haedo (Arg) Saxo Bank Sungard 
7 Nikolay Trusov (Rus) Katusha Team 
8 Ian Stannard (GBr) Sky Procycling 
9 Jan Bakelandts (Bel) Omega Pharma-Lotto 
10 Sergey Lagutin (Uzb) Vacansoleil-DCM Pro Cycling Team

Az összetett végeredménye:

1 Peter Sagan (Svk) Liquigas-Cannondale 26:40:00 
2 Daniel Martin (Irl) Team Garmin-Cervelo 0:06 
3 Marco Marcato (Ita) Vacansoleil-DCM Pro Cycling Team 0:07 
4 Wout Poels (Ned) Vacansoleil-DCM Pro Cycling Team 0:23 
5 Peter Kennaugh (GBr) Sky Procycling 0:25 
6 Rinaldo Nocentini (Ita) AG2R La Mondiale 0:28 
7 Bartosz Huzarski (Pol) Poland 
8 Christophe Riblon (Fra) AG2R La Mondiale 
9 Stephen Cummings (GBr) Sky Procycling 
10 Marek Rutkiewicz (Pol) CCC Polsat Polkowice 0:32


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Hegyikerékpár: Blazsó és Módos nyerte a Bükk Maratont*

*Blazsó Márton és Módos Gabriella nyerte meg vasárnap a XI. hegyikerékpáros Bükk Maratont, a Top Maraton-sorozat harmadik állomását.* 

A Felsőtárkányból startoló és az Egeres-völgyi Sportfesztivál keretében megrendezett nemzetközi versenyen több mint ezer kerekes állt rajthoz, a hazai élmezőny tagjain kívül Romániából és Szlovákiából is. A versenyzők a Bükk hegységben kijelölt útvonalakon három távon mérték össze a gyorsaságukat, 37, 58, illetve 92 kilométert teljesítettek.

Az elmúlt napok heves esőzései ellenére is ideális pályakörülmények között lebonyolított viadalon Blazsó Márton esélyeshez méltón diadalmaskodott, több mint tíz percet vert a második Grósz Bélára.

A Top Maraton-sorozat záróversenye, a X. jubileumi Mátra Maraton augusztus 28-án Gyöngyös-Sástóról rajtol majd.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Hegyikerékpár: Parti és Dósa pontot érő helyen zárt az Eb-n*

<RIGHT> 







*Hegedűs megsérült a triál vk-n. Az elmúlt hétvégén, a Szlovákiában rendezett olimpiai-krossz Európa-bajnokságon három korosztályban összesen kilenc versenyző képviselte a magyar színeket.*

A dohnany-i viadal felnőtt mezőnyében Parti András 24. és Dósa Eszter 34. helye az olimpiai kvalifikáció szempontjából, fontos világranglista-pontot is jelentett. A triálosok Lengyelországban versenyeztek.
Az olimpiai-krossz kontinensviadalon a felnőtt férfiaknál a győzelmet a cseh Jaroslav Kulhavy szerezte meg, a spanyol világbajnok Antonio Hermida hatodik lett. Parti András (EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team) 24. helye ugyanennyi világranglista-pontot jelent, a magyar olimpikon a győztes után alig hét perccel később futott be. A felnőttek közt indult Buruczki Szilárd (Kőbánya TC) is, aki 41. helyével éppen lecsúszott a pontszerzésről. A felnőtt nők között – az sportág nagyasszonyai, a győztes, 38 éves Európa-bajnok norvég Gunn-Rita Dahle és a német, 6. helyezett, 40 esztendős Sabine Spitz mögött – Dósa Eszter (Vitalitás SE), 34. lett, ő 9 pontot kapott.
„Úgy érzem jól sikerült az Eb, ezúttal is a top 30-at tűztem ki magam elé célként és ehhez szerencsére végig tartottam magam. A pálya nem volt a legtechnikásabb, de az emelkedők elég kemények voltak, és a fülledt meleg is szedte áldozatait. Végül a 24. helyen értem célba, amivel nagyon elégedett vagyok! Ismét partiban voltam a top versenyzőkkel, ami rengeteg plusz motivációt adott. Nincs megállás, most hétvégén a csehországi világkupa következik, szeretnék ott is szép eredményt elérni!”- nyilatkozta Parti András.
U23-ban Benkó Barbara (Focus MIG Team) rovarcsípés miatt feladni kényszerült a viadalt, Kéri Zsófia 27., Béla Attila 63. (mindkettő LTV Merida Racing) lett. A juniorok közt Fenyvesi Pétert (Bringabanda SC) 64., Szalontay Bencét 73. (Merida Maraton Team-CST) helyen jegyzi a tabella, Meggyesi Gergő (LTV Merida Racing) nem fejezte be a versenyt.
Az olimpiai válogatott következő megmérettetése és pontgyűjtési lehetősége augusztus közepén egy csehországi világkupa-futam lesz.

*Ezidőben a triál szakág képviselői lengyelországi világkupán álltak rajthoz. Az idei Eb-ötödik Hegedűs László (Veres Ördögök SE) edzés közben megsérült, így végül nem versenyzett. Erdélyi Ádám (Veres Ördögök SE) a 26”-os kategóriában 21.,Végh András (George KSE) ugyanitt 31. lett; Bay László (Veres Ördögök SE) 20”-ban a 33. helyen zárt. 
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Cseh világkupán folytatódhat az olimpiai pontgyűjtés*








*Az idei hatodik, egyben utolsó előtti világkupára, Csehországba utaztak a magyar hegyikerekesek; a keretet három korosztályban összesen tizenegyen alkotják. Az augusztus 13-14-ei, Nove Mesto na Morave-i viadal újabb lehetőséget teremt az olimpiai kvalifikációhoz szükséges világranglista-pontok gyűjtésére.*

A cseh világkupán a magyar olimpiai keretből Parti András, Buruczki Szilárd, Dósa Eszter, Benkó Barbara és Juhász Zsolt fog rajthoz állni; a versenyzőknek a kategóriájuknak megfelelő számú, 4.2 kilométeres kört kell majd teljesíteniük.
Emlékeztetőül: a 2012-es londoni olimpiai hegyikerékpáros, olimpiai-krossz versenyszámára két kvalifikációs időszak összesített eredményei alapján a nemzetek kvalifikálhatnak, tehát nem versenyzők. A nemzet pontjait a legjobb 3 férfi és 3 nő adja országonként. Az első a 2010. május 23. és 2011. május 22., a második a 2011. május 23. és 2012. május 22. közötti időszak. A nőknél az első 18, a férfiaknál az első 24 nemzet között kell végezni, hogy 1-1 kvótát szerezhessünk Londonra. 
Első záráskor, idén május 23-án a nők 14., férfiak a 24. helyen álltak; második zárásig még jelentős számú pontszerző viadalon indulhatnak a magyar kerekesek. Az augusztus 9-ei frissítésnek – az idén május 23-án nyitott ranglistának – megfelelően a férfiak a 18., a nők a 19. helyen állnak.

*A cseh világkupára utazó magyar csapat tagjai:*
* 
- felnőttek: Parti András, Bogár Gábor (EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team), Buruczki Szilárd (Kőbánya TC) és Dósa Eszter (Vitalitás SE),
*​*
*
*- U23-asok: Juhász Zsolt, Szatmáry András és Csielka Márk (EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team), Benkó Barbara (Focus MIG Team) és Kéri Zsófia (LTV Merida Racing),
*​*
**- juniorok: Fenyvesi Péter (Bringabanda SC) és Meggyesi Gergő (LTV Merida Racing).
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Kerékpár: Elindultak Erdélyből a Határon Túra résztvevői *
2011. 08. 15. 12.23

 <RIGHT> 






*A történelmi Erdély egyik legkeletibb településéről, Gyimesbükkről szombat reggel elindultak a kerékpáros Határon Túra 2011 résztvevői, akik augusztus 20-ig a budapesti Kossuth térig tekernek.*

Az élmény és teljesítmény jelszavakkal meghirdetett rendezvény biciklisei nyolc nap alatt 850 kilométert tesznek meg két keréken, s a nemzeti ünnep estéjén érkeznek majd meg a Parlament elé. Útközben mintegy száz települést érintenek, s közel 5000 méter szintkülönbséget küzdenek le.

A Határon Túra célja, hogy segítse az anyaországban és a határon túl élő magyarok közötti közvetlen kapcsolatok fejlődését, felhívja a figyelmet a magyarlakta erdélyi települések idegenforgalmi értékeire, hogy azokat minél többen válasszák a jövőben utazásaik célpontjául. Végül, de nem utolsósorban a túra szeretné népszerűsíteni a kerékpározást, mint a leginkább környezetbarát közlekedési formát. 

A Határon Túra 2011 résztvevői a szombati, úgynevezett nulladik napon a Gyimesbükk és Székelyudvarhely közötti 107 kilométeres távot teljesítik. Ez mindjárt a túra második legnehezebb szakasza, melynek során a bringásoknak több mint 1100 méter szintkülönbséget kell leküzdeniük. Vasárnap mintegy 150 kerékpáros indul tovább, ennyien vállalkoztak arra, hogy végigtekerik a Székelyudvarhely és Budapest közötti 750 kilométeres távot. A túrához egy-két napra, vagy akár egy-egy rövidebb szakaszra bárki csatlakozhat. Bővebb információ erről a túra honlapján található.

*Az idei Határon Túra a tavalyi Korszakváltó Határon-Túra folytatása, amelyet akkor az állampolgársági törvény életbe lépése alkalmából rendeztek meg.* *Az esemény fővédnöke Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*Hegyikerékpár: A cseh világkupán Benkó Barbara második U23-ban*
2011. 08. 16. 07.02

 <RIGHT> 






*A hétvégi, csehországi olimpiai-krossz világkupa-futamon Benkó Barbara U23-as második helye jelentette a legjobb eredményt a magyar csapat számára. Versenyzőink Nove Mesto na Morave-ban újabb világranglista-pontokat gyűjtöttek, Benkó a világkupa-összetettben is a második helyre lépett. Folytatás a hétvégi záró fordulón Olaszországban; az ifik hétfőn az ausztriai Európa-bajnokságra utaztak.
*​*
*
A cseh világkupán a felnőttek közt Parti András (EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team) – a győztes cseh Jaroslav Kulhavy mögött – technikai problémákkal küzdött, végül 64., Buruczki Szilárd (Kőbánya TC) 76., Bogár Gábor (EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team) 98. helyen ért célba. A nőknél Dósa Eszter (Vitalitás SE) 58. lett, a győzelmet a kanadai Catharine Pendrel szerezte meg. Az U23-as hölgyeknél Benkó Barbara (Focus MIG Team) – az ukrán Yana Belomoyna mögötti – második helye azt jelenti, ezzel összetettben ezüstös helyre tért vissza; Kéri Zsófia (LTV Merida Racing) 25.-ként fejezte be a versenyt. Az U23-as férfiaknál Juhász Zsolt 44., Csielka Márk (mindkettő EuroOne-Cube Pro MTB Team) 61. helyen zárt. Fenyvesi Péter (Bringabanda SC) juniorban 43., Meggyesi Gergő (LTV Merida Racing) 56. lett. Világranglista-pontok tekintetében Benkó 70, Dósa 10, Parti, Buruczki és Bogár 3-3, Kéri 1 pontot szerzett a viadalon.

Igen sűrű olimpiai-krosszosaink versenynaptára, a csehországi szereplésük után a hét közepén az olaszországi Val di Sole-ba utaznak, ahol a világkupa-sorozat hetedik, záró állomásán állnak rajthoz. 

*Az ifjúságiak – U15-ös és U17-es korosztályban – hétfőn a Graz melletti Statteggbe indultak, ahol augusztus 16. és 19. között első ízben rendeznek a korosztálynak kontinensviadalt.*

* Az Eb-re a hazai szövetség összesen 12 fiatalt nevezett; egy csapatot 2 fiú- és 1 leányversenyző alkot.*

*Az utazó korosztályos keret, U15:*

*Bucsányi Henrietta (Cube Csömör), Dina Dániel (Fillari Team Budaörs), Kelenföldi Áron (PCCC), Megyaszai Lilla (Cube Csömör), Kádi József (Lavina SE) és Valter Attila (Cube Csömör); U17: Kubovics Klaudia (PCCC), Horváth Ádám (Cube Csömör), Meggyesi Bercel (PCCC), Brogli Réka (X2S Kona Team), Bányai Dominik (PCCC) valamint Erdélyi Attila (Cube-Csömör).
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Határon Túra - Nyolcnapos útjukról Budapestre érkeztek a kerékpárosok*





*


Az erdélyi és az alföldi tájakon megtett közel 900 kilométeres tekerés után szombaton késő délután a budapesti Kossuth térre érkeztek a kerékpáros Határon Túra résztvevői.
*​*
*
A zárónapon Kecskemét főterén Zombor Gábor, a város polgármestere egy felszentelt új kenyérrel ajándékozta meg a kerékpárosokat. Délben a főtéren álló nagy óra harangjátékára vágott neki az utolsó szakasznak a közel 200 biciklis, miután a kiskunsági városban szombaton további húszan csatlakoztak a túrázókhoz. A bringás csapat útban a főváros felé először Ladánybenén tett rövid pihenőt, ahol a művelődési ház előtt túrájukhoz hűen egy székely kapun haladtak át. Dabason Kőszegi Zoltán polgármester fogadta a társaságot, aki arra hívta fel a figyelmet, hogy összefogás mindig erősíti az emberekben a remény érzését. Ócsán Bukodi Károly polgármester a szombat délelőtt felavatott tájház előtt köszöntötte a kerékpárosokat.
A több mint fél kilométer hosszú kerékpáros karaván a soroksári Hősök teréről rendőri felvezetéssel haladt végig Budapest utcáin, s több ezer ember üdvrivalgása közepette, pontban 19 órakor gurult be a Kossuth térre. A Parlament előtt Schmittné Makrai Katalin, az államfő felesége fogadta a múlt szombaton Gyimesbükkről indult, s azóta naponta átlagosan 110 kilométert megtett bringásokat.
"Túránk egyik fő célja az volt, hogy az államalapítás ünnepére elhozzuk ide a csángók, a székelyek és az erdélyi magyar emberek üdvözletét és szeretetét" - fogalmazta meg a túra küldetését Révész Máriusz, a Fidesz országgyűlési képviselője, aki maga is végigtekerte a távot. "Utunkkal egyúttal szeretnénk felhívni a figyelmet arra is, hogy milyen gyönyörű tájakon lehet kerékpározni itt, a Kárpát-medencében. Reméljük, a Határon Túrával sikerült népszerűsítenénk a kerékpározást mint környezetbarát közlekedési eszközt. Bízom benne, hogy ennek hatására több bicikliút épül majd az országban, s talán hozzájárultunk ahhoz is, hogy a közutakon ezentúl jobban elfogadják majd a kerékpárosokat" – tette hozzá Révész, aki korábban Londonból és Rómából is hazatekert már.


*Az idei Határon Túra a tavalyi Korszak-váltó Határon Túra folytatása, amelyet akkor az állampolgársági törvény életbe lépése alkalmából rendeztek meg, s a kerékpáros zarándokok éppen augusztus 20-án érkeztek meg Székelyudvarhelyre. A tervek szerint a túrát jövőre is megrendezik, akkor valószínűleg Kárpátalja és a Vereckei-szoros lesz az úticél.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Vuelta: Cavendish visszalépett, újabb spanyol szakaszgyőzelem*

*A 66. Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körverseny keddi, negyedik szakaszát a spanyol Daniel Moreno nyerte meg, megelőzve Chris Anker Sörensent és Dan martint. Az összetettben Sylvain Chavanel átvette a vezetést.*

_*A 2010-es Vuelta összetett sprintversenyét megnyerő Mark Cavendish kénytelen volt visszalépni az országúti körversenytől.*_


*VUELTA A ESPANA*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 colSpan=3 align=middle>*4. SZAKASZ, BAZA–SIERRA NEVADA, 172 KM*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*1. Daniel Moreno (spanyol)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*Katusha*</TD><TD class=xl22>*4:51:53* óra</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>2. Chris Anker Sörensen (dán)</TD><TD class=xl22>Saxo Bank Sungard</TD><TD class=xl22>+ 3 mp.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>3. Daniel Martin (ír)</TD><TD class=xl22>Garmin-Cervelo</TD><TD class=xl22>+ 11 mp.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>4. Joaquím Rodríguez (spanyol)</TD><TD class=xl22>Katusha</TD><TD class=xl22>a.i.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22> 
5. Przemyslaw Niemiec (lengyel) 


​</TD><TD class=xl22>Lampre</TD><TD>a.i.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*AZ ÖSSZETETT ÁLLÁSA*


</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*1. Sylvain Chavanel (francia)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*Quickstep*</TD><TD class=xl24>*13:19:09* óra</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>2. Daniel Moreno (spanyol) 

</TD><TD class=xl24>Katusha</TD><TD>+ 43 mp.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>3. Jakob Fuglsang (dán)</TD><TD class=xl24>Leopard Trek</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 49 mp.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>4. Maxime Monfort (belga) 

</TD><TD class=xl24>Leopard Trek</TD><TD>a.i.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>5. Vincenzo Nibali (olasz)</TD><TD class=xl24>Liquigas-Cannondale</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 53 mp.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Kerékpár: Jövő hétvégén változatos programok a K&H olimpiai kerékpáros napon*
2011. 09. 03. 07.30 

 <RIGHT> 






*Alig egy hét múlva, szeptember 11-én rendezi a Budapest Sportiroda (BSI) és a Sportaktív SE a 2. K&H olimpiai kerékpáros napot a városligeti 56-osok terén. Az egész nap tartó események a kerékpározás minden szakágára kiterjednek, a család minden tagjának szórakoztató programokat ígérnek. A változatosságról a különböző bemutatók, a sportág közismert alakjai gondoskodnak.*

A programok közt szerepel Nagy „Gizmo” Attila látványos freestyle-showja – Gizmo és csapata képes több mint 15, egymás mellett szorosan fekvő embert kerékpárral átugrani, vagy akár szaltózni –, Fábián Márk egykerekűs magasugró világcsúcstartó, Kun Ádám BMX-flatland világbajnok, Hegedűs László Európa-bajnoki ötödik helyezett triálos illetve a Buzer Nikolett, Szakály Kinga művészi-kerékpáros duó bemutatója.
A kilátogatók találkozhatnak a ’80-as olimpiapótló moszkvai Barátság-verseny bajnokával, Somogyi Miklóssal, a népszerű riporterrel, a Tour de France-ot is közvetítő Sipos Jánossal, vagy éppen a velocipéd világbajnok Halápi Sándorral. A programban szerepel még BMX-félcső bemutató, gyorsulási és sprintverseny, alkalmi kerékpáros múzeum, ügyességi és KRESZ-pálya.
A szabadidősport-nap egyik aktív lehetőségeként kínálkozik a városi kerékpározást népszerűsítő bringatúra. 

_*A szervezők ezúttal 15, kerékpárút mellett található regisztrációs pontot fognak működtetni a fővárosban, bármelyiken lehet majd regisztrálni, az 56-osok terén történő sorsolásban való részvétel alapfeltétele legalább két pont érintése.*_

*Az esemény szlogenje: Minden, ami kerékpár*​ 

*Hegyikerékpár: Olimpiai számban rendeznek hegyikerékpár-versenyt Veszprémben*


*



*


* A Vuelta Sportiroda olimpiai-krossz hegyikerékpár-versenyt rendez szeptember 18-án Veszprémben. A C2-es kategóriájú McDonald’s BringaMánia Magyar Nagydíj alkalmával a felnőtt kerekesek a helyezések mellett az olimpiai kvalifikációba számító világranglista-pontokért fognak versenyezni; a családokat, gyermekeket színes kiegészítő-program várja.*

A Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) versenynaptárában is kategóriával szereplő, magyarországi rendezésű hegyikerékpáros viadalra idén eddig egy alkalommal került sor. A szervezők Veszprémben 250-300 igazolt kerekesre számítanak, köztük – a világranglista-pontok gyűjtésének lehetősége miatt – jelentős számú külföldi versenyzőre; valamint várják a szurkolókat, a család minden tagját, a gyermekeknek külön programot biztosítanak.

_*- A pálya különlegessége, hogy a profi futam résztvevői egy több száz méter hosszú lépcsősoron ereszkednek le a várból, valamint, hogy a versenyzők négyszer is átkelnek a Séd patakon, ehhez több ideiglenes hidat is építenek a szervezők, de az egyik alkalommal lábon vagy inkább keréken kell átkelni a vízen. *_

*A profi futam befutója és díjkiosztója az Óváros téren lesz – mondta Eisenkrammer Károly főszervező. 
*​*
*​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 5)

*Kerékpáros világkörüli útra indult egy belga testvérpár*
2011. 09. 05. 14.09

 <RIGHT> 



*


Kerékpárral tesz világkörüli utazást egy belga testvérpár: Matthieu és Lucas De Mot egy év alatt kívánja bejárni az öt kontinenst, érintve az Északi-fokot, illetve a világ legdélibbnek tekintett városát, a tűzföldi Ushuaiát.
*​*
*
Mint a La Libre Belgique című brüsszeli napilap hétfőn jelentette, a 30 ezer kilométeres túrának környezetvédelmi üzenete is van: a két ifjú ("civilben" egyébként aktív gyeplabdások) egyrészt a közlekedés környezetkímélő formáit szeretné propagálni, másrészt a káros éghajlatváltozás elleni küzdelmet hirdető nemzetközi szervezetek tevékenységét kívánják támogatni. Ez utóbbihoz reményeik szerint szponzorokat is tudnak szerezni vállalkozásukkal.

*A páros a hét végén indult útjára Európa fővárosából, és terveik szerint jövő nyáron érkeznek vissza. Kelet- és Közép-Európán útitervük alapján hazafelé, az utolsó hetekben haladnak majd át.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Olimpiai bajnokok is tekernek a vasárnapi K&H olimpiai kerékpáros napon*
2011. 09. 08. 06.26

 <RIGHT> 





*A városligeti 56-osok terén vasárnap megrendezendő 2. K&H olimpiai kerékpáros napon több olimpiai bajnok is kerékpárra ül és részt vesz a sztárfutamon. A bemutatók, színpadi beszélgetések megtekintése mellett aktív programokban is kipróbálhatják magukat a rendezvényre kilátogatók szeptember 11-én.
* 
Az olimpikonok sztárfutama újdonság az eseményen, melyen várhatóan részt vesz Kammerer Zoltán háromszoros olimpiai és világbajnok kajakozó, Nagy Tímea kétszeres olimpiai bajnok párbajtőrvívó, Martinek János olimpiai bajnok öttusázó és Káté Gyula világbajnoki bronz- és Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmes ökölvívó.

A szervezők amatőr és profi triálversenyeket is kiírtak, a szakágat a svájci vébén az elmúlt hétvégén 12. helyezéssel záró Hegedűs László fogja bemutatni. Látványosságot ígér a bringafoci-bemutató, melyet a sportág ismerője, Szitás Tamás kommentál. A GoldSprinten, azaz egyhelyben történő görgős gyorsulási versenyen bárki kipróbálhatja, milyen gyors pedálfordulatra képes; a Track Stand esetében pedig, hogy mennyi ideig tud kerékpáron egy helyben állni, lábletétel és külső segítség nélkül. A Foot Down-ra, azaz kiszorítóra is lehet a helyszínen jelentkezni, az ügyességi verseny kis területen zajlik, ahol a versenyzők egymást szorítják ki; aki arra kényszerül, hogy letegye a lábát, kiesik. Lesz még ezek mellett csíkhúzási és – újdonságként – kerékpárszerelő verseny, illetve bringa-póló – kerékpárról ütőkkel kapura játszott labdajáték –; vagy akár ki lehet próbálni a spinninget és a krankinget, utóbbinak lényege a kézi hajtás. 

*A szervezők a főváros kerékpárútjai mellett, 15 regisztrációs ponton várják a városi tekerést népszerűsítő bringatúra résztvevőit; aki legalább két helyszínt érint, részt vehet az 56-osok terén történő sorsolásban.
*​*
*
*Vuelta a Espana - Froome nyerte a szakaszt, Cobo a végső győzelem kapujában*
2011. 09. 08. 02.08 

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A brit Christopher Froome nyerte a Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körverseny szerdai, 17. szakaszát.
*​*
*A vasárnapig tartó viadal utolsó hegyi szakaszán a második helyen - mindössze egy másodperccel lemaradva - az összetettben élen álló spanyol Juan José Cobo végzett. Ha a hazai kerekes a folytatásban nem hibázik, nagy valószínűséggel megnyeri a versenyt.

*Eredmények (a viadal honlapja alapján):
17. szakasz, Faustino V-Pena Cabarga, 212,5 km:
-----------------------------------------------
**1. Christopher Froome (brit, Sky) 4:52:38 ó
*_*2. Juan José Cobo (spanyol, Geox-TMC) 1 másodperc hátrány
3. Bauke Mollema (holland, Rabobank) 21 mp hátrány

*_*Az összetettben:
----------------
**1. Cobo 69:31:41 ó
**2. Froome 13 mp hátrány
3. Bradley Wiggins (brit, Sky) 1:41 perc hátrány

Csütörtökön a Solares és Noja közötti 169,7 km-es szakasz vár a mezőnyre*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Gyermekprogramok a veszprémi McDonald's BringaMánia Magyar Nagydíjon*
2011. 09. 09. 04.35 

 <RIGHT> 






*A szeptember 18-án megrendezésre kerülő nemzetközi hegyikerékpár-verseny szervezői a gyermekeknek is biztosítanak programokat. A McDonald’s BringaMánia Magyar Nagydíj alkalmával BringaSuli és KRESZ-teszt is szerepel a veszprémi események között.*

A veszprémi iskolák tanulói a számukra kiírt terepversenyen mérhetik össze kerékpáros tudásukat és erőnlétüket. A fiatalok a Gulya-dombi parkolónál kijelölt, egy kilométeres pályán versenyezhetnek vasárnap reggel 9 és 10 óra között.
Az Óváros téren reggel tíztől délután ötig üzemel majd a BringaSuli pályája, melyet bárki kipróbálhat, a fiatal érdeklődők KRESZ-kérdőíveken tesztelhetik közlekedési szabályismereteiket. 

A McDonald’s BringaMánia Magyar Nagydíjat különböző gyermek-kategóriákban is meghirdették a Vuelta Sportiroda szervezői, ezeken már felkészített, versenyképes hegyikerékpárok és megfelelő kerékpáros tudás szükséges. 

* A rajtokra reggel tíz órától kerül sor;* az elitek nemzetközi mezőnyének pedig délután három órától lehet majd drukkolni – itt a külföldi versenyzők mellett a hazai legjobbakkal is találkozhatnak az eseményre kilátogatók.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Bajnokok és népszerű közéleti személyiségek az Életfa X2S terepfesztiválon*
2011. 09. 14. 23.25

 <RIGHT> 






*Poór Brigitta, Boronkay Péter, Kropkó Péter, Kis Gyula, Verebes Linda, Schmidt Vera, Pindroch Csaba – mi a közös bennük? Különleges emberek egy különleges eseményen – világbajnokok, ismert sportolók és közéleti személyiségek gyűlnek össze, hogy a természetes életmódot és a természetben űzött sportokat népszerűsítsék Piliscsabán, szeptember 18.-án az Életfa – X2S terepfesztiválon.*


A legkisebbektől kezdve az ország legkeményebb sportolóiig mindenki megtalálhatja a neki való outdoor játékot, feladatot, versenyt Poór Brigitta világ és Európa-bajnok sportoló csapata, az X2S TEAM által szervezett családi- és sportnapon. 
Boronkay Péter az ország egyik legeredményesebb parasportolója, hiszen többszörös világ és Európa-bajnok – ráadásul az extrém hegyi terepeken is világszínvonalon tud versenyzeni, erre a 4-szeres „Hegyek Királya” cím is bizonyíték.
Kis Gyula az idei magyar Ironman ezüstérmese váltóban indul a BEAC egyetemi csapat színeiben, de nem mellékes az sem, hogy a főszervező Tóth Viktorral együtt a FAUNA állat- és természetvédelmi program követeiként is megjelennek (akárcsak később más sportrendezvényeken).
Minden résztvevő kipróbálhatja magát a Nahrin szendvicskrémkészítő versenyben, akár a zsűri, akár a közönség szavazatokat begyűjtve, az outdoor kalandpályán és ügyességi feladatokban, a Fauna egyesület állatvédelmi játékaiban, az Életfa program gyerek és felnőtt programjaiban, de számos lehetőség lesz az egészséges életmódról és az outdoor sportokról bővebb ismereteket szerezni.
Az egyik legérdekesebb program az *Advanced Driver Academy oktatói által tartott „Környezettudatos autóvezetés”* előadás és JEEP bemutató lesz. Az ADA oktatók közül többen is indultak már Ironman és terepduatlon versenyeken.
Az elszántabbak pedig indulhatnak több sportágban is egyéniben vagy váltóban – akár könnyű pályákon akár Európa egyik legszebb és legnehezebb terepduatlon pályáján.

*Mindenkit szeretettel várnak az fesztivál házigazdái Verebes Linda és Pindroch Csaba, a felsoroltakon kívül még számos híres és nagyon eredményes sportoló (terepfutásban, hegyikerékpárban, triatlonban), valamint a szervezők.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 20)

*Biciklis Európa-csúcs: 128 km/óra*





*


Európai biciklisebesség-rekordot döntött egy holland diák: 128 kilométer per órás tempóval sikerült pedáloznia.

*​*
*Az Európa-csúcs Amerikában született, nevezetesen az Egyesült Államokban, a nevadai sivatagban. Sebastian Bowier 200 méteren át tartani tudta a rekordtempót. Nála gyorsabban eddig csak a világcsúcstartó kanadai férfinak, Sam Whittinghamnek sikerült tekernie, és 4 kilométerrel volt gyorsabb, azaz óránként 132-vel pedálozott.


* Az Európa-rekorder biciklit holland egyetemisták tervezték. Pár napig még a nevadai sivatagban maradnak, hogy két újabb nekirugaszkodással megpróbálják túlszárnyalni a világcsúcsot. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 3)

*Contador ismét megcélozza a Tourt, ha teheti*
2011. 10. 03. 07.15 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A 2012-es szezonban is a Tour de France lesz a főversenye a háromszoros győztes Alberto Contadornak, már csak az a kérdés, hogy a spanyol kerékpárost novemberben eltiltják-e vagy sem.

*​*
*A jelenleg a világ egyik legjobbjának tartott országúti bringás a hétvégén, az El Mundo lapban hozta nyilvánosságra tervezett 2012-es programját, amelyben a Tour mellett a Tirrén-Adria, a katalán, a Pais Vascó-i és a Dauphine Libere körverseny szerepel, és ha bírja erővel, akkor a Vuelta a Espanát is megcélozza.
Contador 2010-ben lebukott, szervezetében klenbuterol nyomaira bukkantak. Először felfüggesztették versenyzői engedélyét, majd hazája szövetsége felmentette, az ügy jelenleg a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) előtt van, amely novemberben dönt. A versenyző ártatlannak vallja magát, és elmondása szerint fertőzött hús miatt akadt fenn a vizsgálaton.​*Contador a Tour de France-t 2007-ben, 2009-ben és 2010-ben, a Giro d,Italiát 2008-ban és idén, míg a Vuelta a Espanát 2008-ban megnyerte, és ő volt a világon az ötödik, aki mindhárom nagy háromhetes viadalon diadalmaskodni tudott.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*Petacchi még két évre tervez* 


*További két évig szeretne versenyezni Alessandro Petacchi olasz országúti kerékpáros.*
*A januárban 38 éves sprinter igyekszik alkalmazkodni a szabályokhoz.*

*"Ha egy kisebb verseny megnyerésével több ranglistapontot lehet szerezni, mint egy Giro-szakaszgyőzelemmel, akkor inkább azon kell elindulni, mert manapság minden a pontokon múlik"* - szögezte le.
A Gazzetta dello sportnak nyilatkozó bringás, aki jövőre az olasz és a francia háromhetes viadal közül az egyiket kihagyja, saját bevallása szerint időnként elgondolkodik azon, mi tartja még a versenysportban.

*"Azt hiszem, a szenvedély, száztíz százalékos komolysággal űzöm ezt a sportot"* - szolgált a lehetséges válasszal.
Petacchi idén három győzelmet aratott, de nem elégedett.

*"Túl sokszor voltam második, egészen pontosan hatszor, emellett hétszer harmadik"* - idézte vissza az eredményeit.

*Az olasz kerekes eddigi pályafutása során hat szakaszt nyert a Touron, 22-t a Girón és 20-at a Vuelta a Espanán.* 

*A pontverseny győztese Franciaországban tavaly, hazai környezetben 2004-ben, a spanyol viadalon pedig 2005-ben volt.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*London 2012 - A pekinginél kevesebb éremre számítanak a brit kerékpárosok*

*Több szempontból sem lehetséges, hogy a brit kerékpárosok megismételjék a pekingi éremhalmozást a jövő évi londoni olimpián, így kevesebb mint nyolc arannyal kell beérnie a hazai szurkolóknak - véli David Brailsford, a válogatott kerettagok teljesítményért felelős igazgató.*

A 2008-as játékokon pályán, országúton, a hegyikerékpárban és BMX-ben összesen 14 számban hirdettek bajnokot, jövőre csak tízben, ráadásul több kategóriában országonként nem két, hanem egy versenyző szerepelhet.

Ebből kiindulva Brailsford a BBC-nek kiemelte: *illúzió nélkül állíthatja, hogy ezúttal nem jut nyolc arany és nem jut 14 érem a brit kerékpárosoknak. Azért hozzátette: nem is határoztak meg számokat, mennyi medált remélnek a hazai közönség előtt.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 8)

*Cavendish az év sportembere Nagy-Britanniában* 


*Az országúti kerékpáros világbajnokság mezőnyversenyének győztesét, Mark Cavendish-t választották az év sportemberének Nagy-Britanniában.*

*A nőknél a 800 méteres gyorsúszás világbajnoka,* *Rebecca Adlington* nyerte a szavazást, amelyen több mint 800 sportújságíró adta le voksát.

*Cavendish öt szakaszt nyert a Tour de France-on*, továbbá elnyerte a mezőnypontverseny első helyéért járó zöld trikót is, s 1965 után az első brit világbajnok lett országúti kerékpárban. A szavazáson az 5000 méteren világbajnok Mo Farah hosszútávfutót és a US Open-győztes Rory McIlroy golfozót előzte meg.

*Adlington a triatlonos világbajnok Helen Jenkins és Hayley Turner zsoké előtt végzett az élen.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 13)

*Contador indul januárban a mallorcai versenyen* 


*A háromszoros Tour de France-győztes országúti kerékpáros, Alberto Contador indul a mallorcai körversenyen januárban.*

A *január 5. és 9. között sorra kerülő viadalon* a spanyol bringás mellett olyan sztárok jelezték részvételüket, mint az ausztrál Cadel Evans, a Tour idei bajnoka, valamint a luxemburgi Schleck testvérek, Andy és Fra:nk.

Contador a tavalyi Touron bukott le klenbuterollal, és azzal védekezett, hogy fertőzött hússal jutott szervezetébe a tiltott szer. Érvelését hazája szövetsége elfogadta, és nem tiltotta el, ugyanakkor a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) és a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) azt szeretné elérni. 

*Az ügyben a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) ítélkezik januárban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 21)

*Novák Ferenc, a félkarú biciklikirály - Aludt szénaboglyában, erdőszélen, óceán partján*








*Hiányzó fél karja miatt nem akartak versenyengedélyt adni az akkor már két éve sportoló, 17 éves Novák Ferenc kerékpárversenyzőnek 1948-ban, amikor létrehozták a sportorvosi szervezetet.*


A kerekes másnap hajnalban biciklire ült, és meg sem állt Budapestig, az országos intézetig. Ott ránéztek izzadságfoltos pólójára, poros drótszamarára, és megkérdezték tőle, hogy honnan jött. Debrecenből - válaszolta. Szó nélkül bejegyezték sportorvosi könyvecskéjébe: versenyezhet.
Ez volt a kezdete a most nyolcvan éves Novák Ferenc debreceni kerékpáros pályafutásának. A folytatás változatosan alakult, befejezéséről még nem beszélhetünk, hiszen az idén - már tizedjére - kísérte végig kerékpáron a Budapest-Bécs szupermaratonit, és hasonlóképpen részt vett a 200 kilométeres Békéscsaba-Arad futóversenyen is.
Nem kétséges, hogy jövőre is megteszi ezeket a távokat. A futók nagyon hálásak neki, mert - mint a Tour de France vízhordói - mindig megosztja velük az útközben felvett frissítőket, teljesíti kívánságaikat.

Hamar népszerű lett 

Novák Ferencnek 14 éves koráig megvolt mind a két keze. Jóval balesete előtt határozta el, hogy kerékpárversenyző lesz. Aztán a sors közbeszólt. 1945-ben Budapestre utazott egy vonat tetején, mert belül már nem volt hely. Hazafelé ugyanúgy indult útnak, de elaludt, és olyan szerencsétlenül esett két vagon közé, hogy a vonat tőből levágta jobb karját.

Ezután szívós munkával megtanulta használni a bal karját. A sebességváltót és a gyakrabban igénybe vett hátsó féket átszereltette a gép bal oldalára, és sorra nyerte a versenyeket. Köztük az akkor népszerű városi, úgynevezett háztömb körülieket, ahol igen gyakran kellett sebességet váltani, fékezni, gyorsítani, kanyarodni. E műveletek a kétkezűeket is komoly próbatétel elé állítják, nem beszélve arról, hogy sebességváltás közben el is kellett engednie a kormányt… 

Az ötvenes években Kaszab Gyula után ő volt a legeredményesebb kerékpáros. Hamar népszerű lett, hiszen fogyatékossága ellenére is - bátor versenyzése révén - hamar megnyerte a közönség rokonszenvét, majd utána a versenyeket is.
Egyik tisztelője, Kincses Gyula tanár, a siketek és nagyothallók iskolájának igazgatója egyszer tanítványaival együtt nézte a háztömb körüli viadalt, miközben jelbeszéddel elmagyarázta annak lényegét. - Még nem láttam a mezőnyt, mert a gyerekek felé fordultam arccal, és azt vettem észre, hogy egyikük hevesen gesztikulálva mond, azaz jelez valamit. Hirtelen nem értettem meg, mert nem szokványos jeleket mutatott. Aztán amikor a következő körben észrevettem a félkarú kerékpárost, rájöttem: ezt akarta tudtomra adni - idézte fel most a tanár.

Szófia felé, országúton 

A fiatalember először a DVSC-ben versenyzett, majd átigazolt a Postáshoz, mert ott "sportállást" kapott. Mármint olyan beosztást, amelyben napi nyolc órát pénzért, azaz munkabérért sportolhatott: kerékpáros kézbesítő lett. 

- Külterületet kaptam, 35 kilométer volt a bejárandó utcák együttes hossza. Ezt a távot munka közben 42 éven át minden munkanapon, sokszor munkaszünetieken is lebicikliztem, ha esett, ha fújt. Ehhez jött a heti két edzés, Nyíregyházáig és vissza, és hétvégén a verseny. Ezen kívül is mindig csak kerékpárral közlekedtem. Néha nehéz volt összeegyeztetni a munkát és a sportot, de megoldottam.
Volt egy országúti verseny Püspökladányban azon a napon, amelyen délután kézbesítenem is kellett. Kora reggel elbicikliztem a 40 kilométerre lévő Ladányba. Ott megnyertem a versenyt, majd hazakerekeztem, felvettem a leveleket és kikézbesítettem őket.
Igen ám, de a másnapi újságban megjelent a képem, hogy én nyertem meg a versenyt. A főnököm behívatott, és megkérdezte: "Hát ezt hogy csinálta, Novák?" Elárultam neki. Mire így válaszolt: "Azt ugye tudja, hogy ha nem ér haza, fegyelmit kapott volna?" De nem akarok igazságtalan lenni, munkahelyem, a posta sokat segített rajtam - meséli.
1969-ben, az országúti vidékbajnokság megnyerése után abbahagyta a versenyzést, és arra adta a fejét, hogy nagy, külföldi túrákat teljesítsen. Munkahelye engedélyezte, hogy két teljes évi szabadságát és szabadnapjait összegyűjtse (magyarán: két évig minden nap dolgozott), és egyszerre vegye ki a külföldi útra.

Először - mivel a tengert akarta látni - a romániai Konstanca felé vette az irányt. Másodmagával indult, de társa Kolozsvártól vonattal visszajött, mert elfáradt. Azt követően csakis egyedül kerekezett, egyre hosszabb távolságokra, hogy ne kelljen másokhoz alkalmazkodnia. Például Bulgáriába, ahova teljesen véletlenül régi tisztelője, a már említett Kincses Gyula is tartott. El lehet képzelni meglepetését, amikor Szófia felé haladva egyszer csak megelőzik a debreceni félkarú postást...
Rendőrök kínálták gyorséttermi csomaggal 

Aztán egymás után jöttek az utak. Végig kerekezte a több kelet-európai ország területén átívelő Békeverseny és a Tour de France távját. Floridától Kanadáig szinte kézről kézre adták az amerikás magyarok.

- Már a repülőgépen megismerkedtem egy floridai magyarral, így az első nap már biztos szállásom volt. De később is sokszor kaptam tőlük szállást. Ha meg nem, követtem a régi gyakorlatot, aludtam szénaboglyában, erdőszélen, az óceán partján, kicsi sátramban vagy a puszta földön - emlékezik vissza Novák Ferenc.
- Volt, hogy este érkeztem egy ligetbe, azt sem tudtam, milyen fák alá fekszem aludni. Aztán reggel észrevettem, hogy narancsfák, csak fel kellett nyúlnom a gyümölcsért. Amerikában találkoztam bicikliboltossal, aki kicserélte használt kerekeimet. Autós rendőrök kínáltak meg gyorséttermi csomaggal.

*Utolsó amerikai vendéglátóm - egy debreceni kivándorló - 500 dollárt nyomott a markomba, hozzáfűzve: "Tedd csak el, szükséged lesz rá Kanadában, ott kevesebb a magyar". *(folyt.)
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*Kusztor Péter jövőre is svájci csapatban*
2012. 01. 01. 11.58

 <RIGHT> 






*Ahogy a bikemag.hu által készített interjúból kiderül, idei Tour de Bretagne győzelmének köszönhetően a nemzetközi szinten is elismertséget kivívó kerekesünk, Kusztor Péter jövőre is a svájci kontinentális csapatnál, az Atlas Personalban folytatja pályafutását. *



*"Az idei évemet teljesen pozitívan értékelem, hiszen sikerült megnyernem Nyugat Európa egyik legnagyobb körversenyét, a Tour de Bretagne-t.* Nem csak idehaza, de Franciaországban, sőt, sok más országban is megismerték a nevemet. Az idei évben is nagyon komoly munkálatok folytak annak érdekében, hogy egy magasabb szintre tudjak lépni. 


A győzelmem után sok vezetővel beszéltem, köztük a Bretagne Schuler, Team Type (Bodrogi Laci által), Champion System (Tisza Zoli révén) és még jó pár csapattal volt levelezésem, de végül egyik sem jött össze. Mondhatom, hogy közelebb kerültem a tűzhöz, de még nem elég közel. Sajnálom, hogy nem jött össze, de nem keseredek el, hanem előre nézek és hiszem, hogy egyszer sikerülni fog. *Egyelőre maradok a jelenlegi csapatomban, itt nagyon szeretnek, támogatnak és örülnek, hogy nekik versenyzem. *


*A 2012-es szezonban, szeretnék minél több Europe Tour versenyt nyerni és a legjobban szerepelni, ahol csak elindulok. Főként a többnapos megmérettetésekre koncentrálok, de minden versenyen szeretném odatenni magamat. Elsődleges célom, hogy be tudjak kerülni egy jó Pro csapatba.* 

*De a legfontosabb, hogy élvezzem azt, amit csinálok és teljesen ott legyek fejben, ha ezek mennek, akkor bármit el tudok érni. Persze szeretnék ott lenni Londonban is!”* - nyilatkozta a pekingi olimpikon magyar országúti kerékpáros.​


----------



## Misi1973 (2012 Január 2)

Szia! Én is korábban sokat kerékpároztam és az egyik legjobb minden tagot tökéletesen megmozgató sportágnak tartom. Szorítok, hogy ne legyen semmi baj! Üdv:J.M.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 7)

*Utólagos eltiltás, két kerékpáros vb-aranyat elvettek a franciáktól*​ 

*Doppingvétség miatt két világbajnoki aranyérmet is elvett a franciáktól a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI).*​

Grégory Baugé 18 hónap alatt kétszer nem jelezte a doppingellenőröknek a hollétét, egyszer pedig vizsgálatot mulasztott, így doppingvétséget követett el, ami miatt hazája szövetsége tavaly novemberben - visszamenőleg - 2010. december 23. és 2011. december 22. közötti időszakra eltiltotta, egyúttal törölte ezen periódus alatt elért eredményeit.​ 
*Mivel a bringás a 2011 márciusában rendezett hollandiai pálya vb-n egyéni sprintben és a válogatottal csapatsprintben is aranyérmes volt, ez a két győzelme is elveszett.*​ 
*Az UCI várhatóan az egyéni sprintben a brit Jason Kennyt a második helyről az elsőre, honfitársát, Chris Hoyt a harmadiktól a másodikra, a francia Mickael Bourgaint a negyedikről a harmadikra lépteti előre. *​ 
*A csapatsprintben a németek lehetnek az arany-, a britek az ezüst- és az ausztrálok a bronzérmesek.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 8)

*Contadort 135 kiló mézzel jutalmazták* 


*Nem kevesebb, mint 135 kiló mézet kapott Alberto Contador, a háromszoros Tour de France-győztes országúti kerékpáros egy spanyol agrárkereskedelmi cégtől.*

A szokatlan promóciós eseményen a bringás ajándékát sajátos "mézes matematikával" állították össze: az összmérlegbe a saját - 64 kilós - testsúlyán kívül a három legnagyobb kerékpáros körversenyen, az általa már egyként megnyert Tour de France-on, Giro d,Italián és Vuelta a Espanán használt biciklik súlya számított bele.

Hogy mennyire bizonyul majd valóban édes ajándéknak a kapott méz, e hónap második felében derül ki, amikor is Contador doppingügyében ítéletet hirdet a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS). A spanyol kerekes 2010-ben lebukott a Touron, szervezetében klenbuterol nyomaira bukkantak. 

*Először felfüggesztették versenyzői engedélyét, majd hazája szövetsége felmentette, de az ítélet ellen a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) és a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) is fellebbezett a CAS-nál, amely novemberben tartott meghallgatást az ügyben.*

* A versenyző ártatlannak vallja magát, elmondása szerint fertőzött hús miatt akadt fenn a vizsgálaton.*​


----------



## Zipiano (2012 Január 11)

Jesszus, de reg irtak ide! Pedig ez a tema nagyon erdekelne? Nincs itt valaki, aki fixizik? En meg anno Torontoban lattam eloszor fixit, es mikor hazakoltoztunk, epitettem egyet. Jo lenne, ha valakivel infot tudnek valtani errol-arrol ebben a temaban.


----------



## Scythia (2012 Január 12)

regota bicajozom, de mi az a fixizes ? ? ?


----------



## Zipiano (2012 Január 13)

Szervusz. A fixizes orokhajtos bicajjal valo tekeres. Kuldok rola vidit, a tyubrol: Bp-en is egyre tobben toljak. Az eleterzes ezren porog. Neten utanna lehet lesni. Jo dolog. Persze nekem elso fek van a bicajomon, nem vagyok olyan orult, mint sokan masok.


----------



## Scythia (2012 Január 13)

ok. koszi a videot, 
orokhajtos ---- fixed gear bikes 
igy mar ertem mirol van szo, gyerekkoromban volt ilyen bicajom, utaltam, mert mindig forgott a pedalja, nem tudtam pihenni kozben, de ugy latom ez inkabb varosi bicajozasra jo
felek, hogy eroben, vagy terepen nagyot lehet esni vele
kulonben erdekes


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)

*Basso indul a Giro d,Italián* 


*Ivan Basso bejelentette, hogy idén indul a Giro d,Italia országúti kerékpáros körversenyen, amelyen szeretné megszerezni harmadik győzelmét.*

A Liquigas-Cannondale olasz kerekese 2006-ban és 2010-ben megnyerte a viadalt, tavaly azonban nem állt rajthoz, mivel inkább a Tour de France-ra összpontosított.

*"Visszatérek a Giróra, ez a szezon első részének nagy kihívása"* - *fogalmazott Basso.*

*Csapattársa, Vincenzo Nibali idén elsősorban a francia körversenyre koncentrál, de lehet, hogy elindul a Girón is, hogy segítse Bassót.*​


----------



## Zipiano (2012 Január 14)

Scythia, igen, ez inkabb varosi kerekparozasra vagy orszagutra szant dolog. Vannak batrak, akik freestyle-ozasra vagy outroad-ra is hasznaljak. Bar en a 22 mm szeles gumikkal nem vagnek neki.
Ja, allandoan tekerni kell. Fel nap tekeres utan atall az agy, es akkor mindenki boldog.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 17)

*A CAS elhalasztotta a döntés Contador ügyében*


*A nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) hétfőn úgy döntött, elhalasztja döntését a háromszoros Tour de France-győztes országúti kerékpáros, Alberto Contador doppingügyében.*

A szervezet várhatóan február első napjaiban határoz majd.
A spanyol kerekes idei versenyzése azért erősen kérdéses, mert 2010-ben lebukott a Touron, szervezetében klenbuterol nyomaira bukkantak. Először felfüggesztették versenyzői engedélyét, majd hazája szövetsége felmentette, de az ítélet ellen a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) és a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) is fellebbezett a CAS-nál, amely novemberben tartott négynapos meghallgatást az ügyben. A versenyző ártatlannak vallja magát, elmondása szerint fertőzött hús miatt akadt fenn a vizsgálaton.

*Contador a Tour de France-ot 2007-ben, 2009-ben és 2010-ben, a Giro d,Italiát 2008-ban és 2011-ben, míg a Vuelta a Espanát 2008-ban nyerte meg, ő volt a világon az ötödik, aki mindhárom nagy háromhetes viadalon diadalmaskodni tudott.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

*Fabiciklis rekordkísérlet*









*Fabiciklivel próbál újabb rekordot dönteni, pontosabban "alapítani" egy brit férfi: egy teljes órán át akar kerekezni.*

Michael Thompson fészerében fejlesztette ki a szinte 100 százalékosan fából készült kerékpárt. A "szinte" azért indokolt, mert ugyan csavart egyet sem, ám némi ragasztót kénytelen volt használni összeszereléshez, járműveinek pedig még a küllői is fából vannak.
A többes szám oka, hogy immár a fakerékpárok harmadik nemzedékén dolgozik. Az első jószerivel csak a megvalósíthatóságot bizonyította, a másodikkal azonban sikerült 18,1 kilométeres sebességet elérnie tavaly augusztusban, ami rekord, elvégre még senki sem pedálozott ilyen gyorsan a világon fabiciklivel. 
*A harmadikkal idén nyáron akar Thompson 60 percen át tekerni. A világcsúcs normális kerékpárral 56 kilométer, Chris Broadman olimpiai bajnok tartja 1996 óta.* 

*Thompson legújabb kerékpárjának tervezéséhez már számítógépes segítséget is igénybe vesz, hogy minden alkatrész optimális formájú és tökéletes illeszkedésű legyen. *



*Megújulás előtt a Magyar Kerékpársportok Szövetsége *
2012. 01. 19. 05.20

 <RIGHT> 






*Az MKSZ január 16-ai elnökségi ülésén a teljes grémium 2012. február 25-ei hatállyal lemondott azért, hogy a jelenleg még működő szakági szövetségi rendszer megszűnjön, és egy, a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) által is elvárt, ernyőszervezet nélküli „egyszövetségi” struktúra jöjjön létre.*


Az alapszabály-módosító javaslat legfontosabb elemei: az MKSZ alá tartozó alszövetségek és azok önálló jogi személyiségének megszüntetése, az „egyszövetségi” rendszer kialakítása; az elnökség létszámának – a 3 tagú felügyelő bizottság megtartása mellett – bővítése; illetve az eddig széttagolt sportszakmai irányítás strukturált és egycsatornás formájának bevezetése az egyes szakági vezetők későbbi megbízását követően.


Sipiczki Róbert a módosító javaslat beterjesztésekor hangsúlyozta: az új szövetségi rendszer és a kibővített létszámú elnökség garancia lehet arra, hogy a magyar kerékpársport felemelkedjen. Meggyőződése, hogy ezekkel a változtatásokkal a sportág az eddig elért eredményeihez képest új lépcsőfokra léphet; jó kapcsolatot ápolva a gazdasági és sportirányításért felelős kormányzati szereplőkkel és a médiával úgy, hogy a sportszakmai szempontok ne csorbuljanak. 


„Biztos vagyok abban, hogy a kerékpársport aktív és fontos szereplőinek hasznára válik az új szervezeti felépítés, az új elnökség pedig számíthat támogató munkájukra” – tette hozzá a lemondott elnök.


Az MKSZ elnöksége támogató döntést hozott az alapszabály-módosító beadvánnyal kapcsolatban, február 25-ére alapszabály-módosító és tisztújító közgyűlést hívott össze, továbbá döntött a jelölőbizottság felállításáról is.


Ezzel egy időben az MKSZ leköszönő elnöke, Sipiczki Róbert és leköszönő elnöksége – Molnár Dénes, Somogyi Miklós, Dietrich Tamás, Tarapcsák Péter és Schettrer Zsolt –, valamint a felügyelő bizottság leköszönő tagjai – Kuthy Tamás elnök, Erdélyi István és Czeglédi Orsolya – egyhangúlag lemondtak tisztségükről; a közgyűlésig ügyvezető elnökként és testületként működnek tovább.


*„Ebben az időszakban csak a napi ügymenettel kapcsolatos fontos és sürgős ügyekben intézkedünk, beleértve a közgyűlés megszervezését és az átadás-átvétel előkészítését is. A leköszönő elnökség és a felügyelő bizottság nevében az eddigi bizalomért köszönetet mondok a Magyar Kerékpársportok Szövetsége teljes tagságának” *– fejezte be Sipiczki Róbert.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 31)

*A Mountainbike Challenge folytatódik!*


<RIGHT> 






*Hatalmas bulival és meglepetésekkel indul a Mountainbike Challenge 2012-es éve!
A tavalyi évben életre hívott hegyibringás sorozat beváltotta a hozzá fűzött reményeket: a résztvevő rendezvények ismertsége és az egyes eseményeken rajthoz állók száma jelentősen nőtt és a szervezőkből is összetartó csapat formálódott. A sikeres kezdést természetesen folytatás követi és 2012-ben ismét megrendezésre kerül a Mountainbike Challenge sorozat.*

Ugyan a tavaszra és az igazi kerékpáros időre még várni kell, de a Challenge szervezőinek jóvoltából a szezon már február 17-én elkezdődik, mégpedig egy óriási bringás bulival, amelyre egy budapesti romkocsmában kerül sor.
Eddig is nagy hangsúlyt fektettünk a bringások megszólítására, sorozat körül kialakuló közösség építésére, ez a nyitóbuli is ennek a törekvésünknek a része, hogy összehozzunk versenyzőt és szervezőt, profit és amatőrt, mindenkit, aki része a hegyibringások nagy családjának- fogalmazta meg Fülöp Miklós a Mountainbike Challenge egyik alapítója. 
Az este több különlegességgel és sok meglepetéssel fog szolgálni azok számára, akik velünk töltik ezt a pénteket. Azon kívül, hogy egy igazán ismert előadó is fellép Sub Bass Monster személyében, társrendezvényként az Artbike képzőművészeti pályázatra beküldött kerékpáros témájú festmények legjobbjai is bemutatásra kerülnek – fűzte hozzá Danó Péter a sorozat másik atyja. ​
*A szezonnyitó bulin résztvevők természetesen a Mountainbike Challenge 2012-es újdonságaival is megismerkedhetnek, amelyről részleteket egyenlőre nem árultak el a szervezők, de ha lehet hinni a pletykáknak nagy változások várhatók.
*​*
*

*A 2012. február 17-én tartandó Mountainbike Challenge szezonnyitó bulira a Budapest belvárosában található Sufni G’art’n-ben kerül sor (1073 Budapest, Akácfa u. 47.),* *az este folyamán fellép Sub Bass Monster és a Drótszamár Fesztiválról már ismerős Wetwood zenekar is.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 7)

*Contadort eltiltása - Tiszeker: az EU-ban tilos a klenbuterol használata*








*Tiszeker Ágnes, a Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) ügyvezető igazgatója szerint a jogi eljárásban Alberto Contadornak kellett bebizonyítania, hogy fertőzött húst fogyasztott, de ez a mostani ítélet alapján nem sikerült neki és ügyvédeinek.*


"Azt tudni kell, hogy az Európai Unióban tilos a klenbuterol használata, még állatoknak sem adható, és ezt a hatóságok ellenőrzik is - mondta az MTI-nek Tiszeker. - Vagyis, ha Contador az EU-n belüli versenyen, az EU-ból hozatott húst fogyasztott, akkor nehezen lehet bebizonyítani, hogy a termék fertőzött. Ugyanakkor, ha mondjuk Kínában vagy Mexikóban lett volna versenye, akkor sokkal nagyobb eséllyel fogyaszthatott volna klenbuterollal fertőzött készítményt."

Hozzátette: a közvélemény számára az is viccesnek tűnhet, hogy a kerékpárost most tiltották el, ám augusztusban már megint versenyezhet, és sokat nem kell kihagynia. "Ez azért lehet, mert az összes eredményét törlik 2010 nyaráig visszamenőleg, és a pénzdíjakat is vissza kell fizetnie, plusz nem vehet részt az idei Touron és az olimpián sem. Persze furcsa, hogy az augusztus második felében esedékes Vueltán, ráadásul hazai közönség előtt már szerepelhet" - mondta a MACS ügyvezető igazgatója.

*A nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) hétfőn vétkesnek találta Contadort, a Tour de France *
*országúti kerékpáros körverseny háromszoros bajnokát, akit visszamenőlegesen két évre eltiltott a versenyzéstől, s egyben megfosztott az összes, 2010 nyara óta elért eredményétől, így a 2010-es Tour- és 2011-es Giro d,Italia-győzelmétől is.

A spanyol kerékpáros a Tourt 2007-ben, 2009-ben és 2010-ben, a Giro d,Italiát 2008-ban és 2011-ben, míg a Vuelta a Espanát 2008-ban nyerte meg, ő volt a világon az ötödik, aki mindhárom nagy háromhetes viadalon diadalmaskodni tudott.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 8)

*Contador eltiltása - Lesújtja a döntés, de folytatja Contador*


*Továbbra is ártatlannak vallja magát a doppingolás miatt két évre eltiltott Alberto Contador, s annak ellenére, hogy a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS) hétfői döntése nagyon elkeserítette, folytatja pályafutását, méghozzá változatlanul Bjarne Riis csapatában, a Saxo Bankban.*

A lausanne-i székhelyű CAS által hétfőn elmarasztalt spanyol országúti kerékpáros kedd esti sajtótájékoztatóján hangsúlyozta, hogy a másfél éve húzódó ügy őt és a családját is megviselte. Mint mondta, igazságtalannak érzi a döntést, mert soha nem követett el semmi szabályba ütközőt, de nem adja fel, továbbra is keményen edz és készül, tisztán, ahogy eddig.
*"Valódia kálvária volt ez, amely sajnos egész életemben elkísér. Az elmúlt másfél évben nem volt olyan reggel, amikor ne kérdeztem volna meg magamtól, hogyan kerültem ebbe a helyzetbe"* *- mondta kissé megtörten Contador, akinek visszamenőleges eltiltása idén augusztus 6-án jár le.* *"Egyelőre nem tudom, hogyan áll majd össze a programom a büntetés lejárta után, hiszen még csak másfél nap telt el a bejelentéstől. Meg kell szerveznem a jövőmet, de nem csak rajtam múlik, hol indulok. Az ugyanakkor biztos, hogy a továbbra is nagy versenyeket akarok nyerni."*
A napjaink legjobb országúti kerékpárosának tartott sportoló azt sem tudja még, hogy továbbviszi-e az ügyet, s fellebbez-e a svájci szövetségi bírósághoz, mint mondta, mindezt az ügyvédei fogják majd eldönteni, miután alaposan áttanulmányozzák a helyzetet:
*"Az ügyvédek már vizsgálják a lehetőségeket, mert ahogy már korábban is mondtam, harcolni fogok a végsőkig."*
Bjarne Riis a spanyolországi Pintóban - a bringás lakhelyén - tartott eseményen emlékeztetett arra: a CAS nem állította, hogy Contador szándékosan doppingolt volna, ezért a továbbiakban is maximálisan kiállnak mellette, s náluk folytatja pályafutását. A korábbi kiváló dán versenyző Contadorhoz hasonlóan elkeserítőnek nevezte, hogy másfél évig húzódott a procedúra, ami nemcsak a spanyol sportolónak, hanem az egész sportágnak sokat ártott.
A 29 éves Contador a 2010-es Tour de France-on adott pozitív mintát, melyben* klenbuterol* nyomaira bukkantak a szakemberek. Ezt követően felfüggesztették versenyzői jogát, de egy éve hazája szövetsége ártatlannak találta, és felmentette, így azóta annak ellenére versenyezhetett, hogy a nemzetközi szövetség és a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség is a CAS-hoz fordult az ügyben. A sportdöntőbíróság azóta többször elhalasztotta a tárgyalást, majd az ítélethozatalt, míg végül hétfőn meghozta Contadorra nézve elmarasztaló határozatát.

*A kerekesnek a döntéssel elvették 2010-es Tour sikerét, illetve az azóta elért összes eredményét törölték, így a tavalyi Giro d,Italián aratott győzelmét is.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 11)

*Lance Armstrong profi triatlonosként folytatja*
​*Profi triatlonosként versenyez a jövőben Lance Armstrong, a Tour de France kerékpáros körverseny hétszeres bajnoka.*
*A 41 éves amerikai sportember szeretné kvalifikálni magát az október 13-i, hawaii Ironman-világbajnokságra is.*

Armstrong vasárnap elindul a panamavárosi versenyen (1,9 km úszás, 90 km kerékpározás, 21,1 km futás), s ugyanilyen távú viadalon vesz részt szűkebb hazájában, Texasban és később Floridában, majd Hawaii-on is. A tervek szerint az első Ironman-távú versenyen június 24-én, Nizzában indul - ott már 3,8 km úszás, 180 km kerékpározás és 42,195 km futás vár rá.

Armstrong egy éve fejezte be kerékpáros pályafutását, az utóbbi időben pedig tereptriatlon viadalokon indult, nem is rossz eredménnyel, az amerikai nyílt bajnokságon például ötödik lett.

*Az ex-kerekes elsősorban azért vesz részt triatlonversenyeken, hogy pénzt gyűjtsön alapítványa, a rákkutatást támogató Livestrong számára.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 19)

*Egyórás világcsúcs kerékpárban - túl a százon*
​*A francia Robert Marchand sporttörténelmet írt kerékpárban: elsőként teljesítette az egyórás biciklizést száz éven felüliek közül.*

*A 100. születésnapját három hónapja ünneplő sportember 60 perc alatt 24,251 km-t tett meg.*

*"Mehettem volna gyorsabban is, de nem akartam" *- mondta Marchand, akinek az erőpróba előtt kardiológusa adott engedélyt a kísérletre, melyet a nemzetközi szövetség (UVI) által hitelesített aigle-i pályán teljesített.
Marchand, aki egy hetet készült a mostani eseményre, azzal indokolta a próbálkozást, hogy szeretett volna valami maradandót alkotni a 100. születésnapján.

* Korábban a 90. születésnapját azzal ünnepelte, hogy indult a Párizs és Bordeaux közötti amatőr versenyen. *

*A 600 km-t akkor 36 óra alatt tekerte le.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

*Hegyikerékpár: Benkó Barbara versenyt nyert Portugáliában*








*A portugáliai Penafiel-kupán kezdte idei versenyszezonját a német Focus MIG Team magyar bajnok hegyikerekese, Benkó Barbara. Az olimpiai kvalifikációban részt vevő U23-as sportolónő a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) C2-es pontszerző olimpiai-krossz viadalán vasárnap győzelemmel zárt.*

A portugál első hely újabb világranglista-pontokat hozott Magyarországnak, a londoni olimpia tekintetében; Benkó győzelme 30 pontot ér.
*„Március 4-én tervezek még egy C1-es versenyt Portugáliában, majd Magyarország felé veszem az irányt, de csak egy napra, és indulás tovább Dél-Afrikába, az első világkupa helyszínére”* – tudatja blogjában a közeljövő programjával kapcsolatosan Benkó Barbara.

*Eredmények:*

*1. Benkó Barbara (magyar), ideje 1:27:38 (30 pont)
2. Lucia Vazouez Crespo (spanyol), 1:30:03 (20 pont)
3. Maaris Meier (észt), 1:31:03 (15 pont)*



*Névadó támogatóval, és jelentős bővüléssel vág neki a Mountainbike Challenge a 2012-es évnek*








*A Mountainbike Challenge 2011-ben indult útjára. Az alapító gondolat, amely három hegyikerékpáros esemény összekapcsolódásáról szólt, végül öt verseny sorozatba olvasztásával valósult meg. A sorozat első szezonja beváltotta a hozzá fűzött reményeket, így jelentősen nőtt a résztvevő rendezvények ismertsége, ahogy ezzel egyenes arányban az egyes eseményeken rajthoz állók száma is. *

A sikeres kezdeményezés felkeltette hazánk legnagyobb fiókszámmal rendelkező pénzintézeti hálózatának figyelmét is, és főtámogatói ajánlatot tett, amit a szervezők nagy örömmel fogadtak el, így 2012-ben TakarékPont Mountainbike Challenge néven kerül megrendezésre a sorozat - számoltak be sajtótájékoztató keretében a szervezők az új partner csatlakozásáról.
- Gördülékenyen tudtuk megtalálni a közös hangot és megfogalmazni az elképzeléseinket a főszervezőkkel. Tetszett a dinamikus és proaktív hozzáállásuk, a sorozatot a kezdetektől jellemző kreatív és fiatalos kommunikáció. Azt várjuk a közös munkától, hogy folytassák azt az élményközpontú programot, amit elkezdtek, mi pedig megoszthassuk azt az ügyfeleinkkel, kollégáinkkal. Az ország számos településén, városában jelen vagyunk, ezért volt különösen kedvező számunkra, hogy egy országszerte, több helyszínen megrendezésre kerülő rendezvényhez adhatjuk a nevünket és a támogatásunkat. Reméljük, hogy együtt még hatékonyabbak leszünk - a most már közös – céljaink megvalósításában - foglalta össze a TakarékPont Hálózat álláspontját Keszthelyi Mónika.
A névadó szponzor megjelenése nem az egyetlen jó hír a Mountainbike Challenge háza táján, hiszen a résztvevő események száma is jelentősen bővül. A sorozathoz csatlakozó versenyek által, idén már kilenc megmérettetéssel várják a szervezők a hegyikerekeseket. Az újak között van a sok éves múlttal rendelkező gyenesdiási Kürtős Kupa, a tavaly debütált szentendrei City Cross és a várgesztesi Vértes Maraton is, valamint két új erőpróba is megrendezésre kerül: a Gerecse Maraton és a Bölcske Maraton jóvoltából, amelyek új területeket rajzolnak fel a montisok térképére.
A Mountainbike Challenge gerincét alkotó rendezvények szervezői közül Kult János, a vértesboglári MTB Piknikkel kapcsolatban a Bringabanda csapatának támogatását emelte ki, míg Fülöp Miklós a kőbányai föld alatti verseny kapcsán jelentette be a tavalyi főszponzorral való ismételt megállapodást, így a MOFÉM 2012-ben is vállalta az Underworld Kupa támogatását. A Drótszamár Fesztivált érintő hír Erdőbénye településének töretlen lelkesedése és a Béres Szőlőbirtok és Pincészet támogatása, amely ezzel stabil alapját képezi a tokaj-hegyaljai eseménynek.
A sajtótájékoztatón hazai elit versenyzők is megszólaltak: Módos Gabriella, a Merida Maraton Team versenyzője, a Magyar Kupa futamok gyér száma okán beszélt a sorozat jelentőségéről, Búr Zsolt pedig - aki a Bringabanda színeiben versenyez, és nem mellékesen két esemény szervezésében is jelentős szerepet vállal –, az új régiók bekapcsolásának fontosságát emelte ki.
A pénteki nap, sajtótájékoztatót követő eseményei is ismertetésre kerültek, amely az Artbike képzőművészeti pályázatának anyagából válogató kiállítás megnyitásával, és egy éjszakába nyúló szezonnyitó bringás bulival folytatódik, amelyen fellép többek között Sub Bass Monster is.



*TakarékPont Mountainbike Challenge 2012 eseményei:*

*2012. 04. 29.  KÜRTŐS KUPA, Gyenesdiás
2012. 05. 06. CITY CROSS, Szentendre
2012. 05. 12. VÉRTES MARATON, Várgesztes
2012. 06. 23. MTB PIKNIK, Vértesboglár
2012. 07. 07-08. DRÓTSZAMÁR FESZTIVÁL, Erdőbénye
2012. 07. 21. GERECSE MARATON, Tarján-Tatabánya
2012. 08. 11.  MOFÉM UNDERWORLD KUPA, Budapest
2012. 09. 08. FEHÉRKŐ-LÁPA HILLCLIMB, Miskolc
2012. 09. 15.  BÖLCSKE MARATON, Bölcske
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Sporthírek a III. kerületből: Tour de Óbuda*
2012. 02. 24. 07.49​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Tour de Óbuda - Vár az Óbudai Olimpia következő, ingyenes rendezvénye!*​ 
*Időpont: 2012. március 25. vasárnap*
*Rajt-cél: 1033 Budapest, Fő tér*
*Hosszútáv rajtja: 9-10 h között*​

*Útvonal: Óbuda, Fő tér - Békásmegyer – Szentendre –*
​*Békásmegyer – Óbuda,* *Fő tér (38 km)*


*



* 



*Rövidtáv rajtja: 10-11 h között*
*Útvonal: Óbuda, Fő tér – Békásmegyer – Óbuda, Fő tér (15 km)*​


Az út során 3 szerviz és frissítőállomással, várunk.​


*Délután 14:00 órakor értékes nyereménysorsolásra invitáljuk a résztvevőket.*​


*A részvevők között kisorsolunk*
*• 1 darab cross trekking Caprine kerékpárt 125.000 Ft értékben a Rokon Sport bolt felajánlásával.*
*• 1 darab Rock Machine Manhattan Disc kerékpárt 90.000 Ft értékben a Berguson Kerékpár bolt felajánlásával.*
*• 2 darab Vaude hátizsákot és egy kerékpáros mezt 55.000 Ft értékben az Alpin Bike felajánlásával.*​



*A kerékpártúrán fejvédő és láthatósági mellény használata kötelező és kérjük a KRESZ szabályainak betartását.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 7)

*Giro d'Italia - Visszatérését tervezi a 45 éves Cipollini* 


*A májusi Giro d'Italia országúti kerékpáros körversenyen szeretne visszatérni a 45 éves Mario Cipollini, az olaszok korábbi sprintersztárja.*

*"Jelenleg 90 kilós vagyok, nyolccal több, mint amikor csúcsformában voltam"* - mondta a bringás kedden.

*"Ez azonban nem zsír, hanem tiszta izom, mégpedig a felsőtestemen és a karjaimon. A combjaim pedig tökéletesen rendben vannak."*

Cipollini hozzátette, a Giron honfitársát, Andrea Guardinit szeretné segíteni, akit egyébként utódjának tart.
*"Olyan, mint egy csiszolatlan gyémánt, óriási érték, de kell még rajta dolgozni" - mondta. "A testfelépítése ideális, Mark Cavendish egyik legnagyobb riválisa lehet, de ehhez még természetesen fejlődnie kell."*

*A Giro d'Italia május 5-én rajtol a dániai Herningből.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 10)

*Hegyikerékpár: Dél-Afrikában hangol a jövő heti világkupára a magyar válogatott *


​








*Szerdán elindult Dél-Afrikába az olimpiai kvótáért versenyben álló magyar hegyikerékpáros válogatott néhány tagja. *

*A kerekesek most hétvégén egy C2-es kategóriájú viadalon állnak rajthoz, hogy ráhangolódjanak a jövő heti, idei első világkupára. Mindkét verseny a pietermaritzburgi olimpiai-krossz pályán kerül megrendezésre.*


*A magyar csapatot az elitek mezőnyében:*
* Buruczki Szilárd (Merida Kőbánya TC) és Parti András (EuroOne-Waberer's Pro MTB Team), *

*az U23-asok között:*
* Benkó Barbara (Focus MIG Team) és Juhász Zsolt (EuroOne-Waberer's Pro MTB Team) képviseli. *

*A válogatottal utazott – önköltségen – két első éves junior: Bányai Dominik és Meggyesi Bercel (PCCC).*


*A magyarok sikeresen kezdték a 2012-es esztendőt:* 
*Benkó Barbara spanyolországi első helyével 30, majd Dósa Eszter és Módos Gabriella az elmúlt héten egy andalúziai többnapos versenyen, párosban elért 6. helyezésével összesen 90 világranglista-pontot szerzett.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

[h=2]_Párizs-London kerékpárút nyílik szombaton_[/h]

*A párizsi polgármesteri hivatal és több francia város önkormányzata szombaton nyitja meg a London-Párizs zöldutat, a brit és a francia fővárost összekötő 400 kilométeres kerékpárutat.*

A London-Párizs zöldút több éve indított projekt eredménye, egy több mint 400 kilométer hosszú kerékpáros útvonal (ebből a franciaországi szakasz Párizs és Dieppe között 246 km), amelyben egyaránt van zöld út, illetve kerékpársáv - közölte pénteken a párizsi városháza.
(A zöldutak többfunkciós útvonalak, amelyeket gyalog, kerékpáron, lovon illetve más autó- és motormentes módon közlekedő vagy túrázó emberek számára hoznak létre.)
Turisták, kerékpáros turisták, kerékpárosok pedálozhatnak Párizsból Dieppe-be, majd kompra szállhatnak, hogy az angliai Newhavenből kerekezhessenek egészen Londonig.
A végleges, többségében zöld utakból álló útvonal teljes elkészültéig egybefüggő útvonalat jelöltek ki *Párizs és London között az olimpiai játékokra, amelyeket július 27-től augusztus 12-ig tartanak Londonban.*
*
"Keréktávolságra van az olimpia" *- örvendezett közleményében Annick Lepetit közlekedésért felelős párizsi alpolgármester.
*

A kerékpárutat Bertrand Delanoë párizsi főpolgármester avatja fel több brit személyiséggel együtt a Notre-Dame székesegyház előtti téren, a francia utak 0 kilométerénél.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 27)

*A legjobb csapat a kanadai világkupán*

<fb:like href="http://www.bikefun.hu/a-legjobb-csapat-a-kanadai-vilagkupan" layout="button_count" show_faces="false" width="450" class=" fb_edge_widget_with_comment fb_iframe_widget" style="position: relative; display: inline-block; "></fb:like>​<fb:like href="http://www.bikefun.hu/a-legjobb-csapat-a-kanadai-vilagkupan" layout="button_count" show_faces="false" width="450" class=" fb_edge_widget_with_comment fb_iframe_widget" style="position: relative; display: inline-block; "><iframe id="f3fcfb6324" name="f3160febac" scrolling="no" title="Like this content on Facebook." class="fb_ltr " src="http://www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?channel_url=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.ak.facebook.com%2Fconnect%2Fxd_arbiter.php%3Fversion%3D8%23cb%3Df25c3c2638%26origin%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.bikefun.hu%252Ff3df77c0c8%26domain%3Dwww.bikefun.hu%26relation%3Dparent.parent&extended_social_context=false&href=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bikefun.hu%2Fa-legjobb-csapat-a-kanadai-vilagkupan&layout=button_count&locale=en_US&node_type=link&sdk=joey&show_faces=false&width=450" style="position: absolute; overflow: hidden; height: 34px; width: 450px; border-style: none; text-align: center; "></iframe></fb:like>​
.
*Újabb sikeres világkupán van túl a Multivan Merida Biking Team.* 

A kanadai Mount Sainte-Anne-ban a spanyol Jose Hermida ezüstérmet szerzett, a norvég Gunn Rita Dahle Flesja pedig az ötödik helyen érkezett, aminek köszönhetően a csapatrangsorban sikerült megszerezni az első helyet. 









Mont Sainte Anne az egyik klasszikus verseny a hegyikerékpár sportban, az egyik legnehezebb olimpiai-krossz pályával. Technikás mászások, meredek lejtők, trükkös sziklakertek garantálják, hogy száraz időben is csak a legjobbak küzdhetnek a győzelemért. Ezúttal esett az eső a női verseny rajtjánál és a férfi futam utolsó körében, ami még nehezebbé tette a pályát. Ez viszont nem volt rossz hír a Multivan Merida Biking Team bringásai számára, akik a Merida Big Nine gépeken, Maxxis gumikkal álltak rajthoz.
​






*Gunn Rita *Dahle Flesja nem sokat várt a kanadai futamtól, lévén antibiotikumokkal kezelték a megnyert Európa-bajnokság után. Nem csoda, hogy a legjobbak tempója túl gyors volt neki, de így is szép teljesítményt nyújtott, időnként a negyedik pozícióban hajtva._* „Csakúgy Katerina Nash-sel voltam meccsben, mint La Bresse-ben, de most nem a győzelemért. Remek, kemény versenyt vívtunk, s végül ő volt a jobb. A körülményekhez képest örülök az ötödik helynek” – *__*nyilatkozta*__* Gunn Rita.*_

​










José Hermida – aki 2010-ben ezen a pályán lett világbajnok – meg akarta mutatni, hogy az elit férfi mezőny élén képes végezni. Mivel a szezon eleje nem úgy sikerült, ahogy szerette volna, a spanyol változtatott a felkészülésén, hogy az olimpiára kerüljön csúcsformába. „Sosem egyszerű gyakorlatilag újrakezdeni a szezont júniusban, de sikerült felvenni a leggyorsabb srácok tempóját” – mondta Hermida, aki a rajt után az üldözőbolyban követte az élen haladó svájci Nino Schurtert. Két kört követően egyértelmű volt, hogy ő a legerősebb az üldözők közül, így egyedül eredt Schurter nyomába, és a szerencse is mellé szegődött. „Amikor Nino defektelt, megnyílt az esély a győzelemre, az esőben extrém technikás lett a pálya az utolsó körre. Sajnos sprintre érkeztünk, amiben Schurter nagyon jó, de örülök, hogy visszatértem a játékba és jó a formám” – értékelt a spanyol.

​










A többiek közül Ralph Naef is jól kezdett, de kisebb balesetet szenvedett egy fának ütközve, ami megtörte a ritmusát és időt is veszített, s végül 11. lett. Jochen Käß a 18. helyen zárt, Rudi van Houts egy defekt után nagyon visszacsúszott, s végül kört kapott.

​




*Eredmények:*
*
1. Nino Schurter (svájci), ideje 1:41:24,*

_*2. Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos (spanyol), 1:41:24,

3. Jaroslav Kulhavy (cseh), 1:43:13.​*_
​​


----------



## adrienna1971 (2012 Június 27)

Gratulálok a teljesítményedhez.
Egyedül nem olyan jó kerékpározni.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 29)

*Tour de France - Contador és Andy Schleck nélkül címvédés lehet*


<right> 

</right>




*

A jelenlegi két legjobb országúti kerékpáros, a doppingeltiltását töltő spanyol Alberto Contador és a sérült luxemburgi Andy Schleck hiányában az ausztrál Cadel Evans jó eséllyel száll harcba a címvédésért a szombaton rajtoló 99. Tour de France-on.*
​
A 35 éves bringás tavaly két legfőbb riválisa jelenlétében győzött, utóbbiak azonban ezúttal nem lesznek a mezőnyben, mivel a 2007-es és 2009-es bajnok Contadort tavalyelőtti pozitív doppingtesztje miatt kapott eltiltása, míg az éppen Contador eredményének megsemmisítése miatt 2010-es győztes Andy Schleck két héttel ezelőtti medencecsonttörése miatt hagyja ki a viadalt.

Rajtuk kívül nincs igazán kiemelkedő, egyértelműen favoritnak tekinthető versenyző a mezőnyben, ellenben sok olyan van, aki jó formája esetén akár a végső győzelemért is harcban lehet. Evans már csak azért is reménykedhet a címvédésben, mert az útvonal igencsak kedvező számára, ugyanis mindössze három hegyi befutó lesz, s a szombati prológgal együtt ugyanennyi szakaszon rendeznek egyéni időfutamot, ami neki nagy erőssége. Egy éve éppen az utolsóelőtti etapon, egy hosszú időfutamon vette át az összetettben élen állónak járó sárga trikót, s erre idén is lehetősége lesz, mert ha az Alpokban és a Pireneusokban ugyanúgy közel tud maradni a hegyi specialistákhoz, akkor a július 22-i, párizsi befutó előtt egy nappal az 53,5 km-es cronón ismét révbe érhet.

Evans címvédését - ez a bravúr legutóbb 2005-ben az amerikai Lance Armstrongnak sikerült - majdnem tucatnyi versenyző próbálja majd megakadályozni. Köztük van Andy Schleck bátyja, a tavaly harmadik Fra:nck és csapattársa, a kétszeres második (2004, 2006) német Andreas Klöden, vagy éppen az olaszok közül a Giro d,Italián tavaly első Michele Scarponi, az egy éve a Vuelta a Espanán bajnok Vincenzo Nibali és utóbbi csapattársa, a kétszeres (2006, 2010) Giro-győztes Ivan Basso. Rajtuk kívül számolni kell még a tavalyelőtt harmadik spanyol Samuel Sanchezzel, a Vuelta kétszeres (2005, 2007) és a Giro egyszeres (2009) bajnokával, az orosz Gyenyisz Mencsovval, a Vueltán egy éve harmadik brit Bradley Wigginsszel. A fiatalok közül pedig a belga Jurgen van den Broeck és a holland Robert Gesink okozhat meglepetést.

Ott lesz a mezőnyben az idén a Girón meglepetésre diadalmaskodott kanadai Ryder Hesjedal is. Amennyiben ezúttal is győzne, az olasz Fausto Coppi (1949, 1952), a francia Jacques Anquetil (1964), a belga Eddy Merckx (1970, 1972, 1974), a francia Bernard Hinault (1982, 1985), az ír Stephen Roche (1987), a spanyol Miguel Indurain (1992, 1993) és az olasz Marco Pantani (1998) nyomdokaiba lépne a Giro-Tour duplázással.

A sprintereknél nem várható túl nagy harc a mezőnypontversenyben (zöld trikó), ugyanis ott van az indulók között a címvédő brit Mark Cavendish, aki az elmúlt négy évben 20 szakaszon lett első a Touron. Egyik vetélytársa az olasz Alessandro Petacchi lehet, aki két részsikerre van attól, hogy a kerékpársport történetében a belga Eddy Merckx (64) és honfitársa, Mario Cipollini (57) után elérje az 50 etapgyőzelmet a három nagy körversenyen.

* A 99. Tour de France 22 csapatának 198 indulójára 3496,9 km km teljesítése vár. 

A prológból és 20 szakaszból álló viadalon két szünnap lesz.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 4)

*Augusztus 11-én Underworld Kupa!*

*Lépj be az alvilági mozgalomba! * 
<right>

</right>





*Nagy valószínűséggel a hazai bringás szezon legkülönlegesebb versenye kerül megrendezésre augusztus 11-én, Budapesten a kőbányai pincerendszerben, ahova még gyalogosan, látogatóként is nehézkes a bejutás, nem hogy két keréken egy verseny keretei között*. 

A MOFÉM Underworld Kupa immáron harmadik alkalommal várja azokat a mountain bike-osokat, akik valami igazán szokatlan élményre vágynak. A verseny helyszínéül a Maglódi úti Merkapt Maraton Sportközpont szolgál, amely alatt található a közel 30 km hosszúságú kőbányai alagútrendszer egy része, ami a 180 ével ezelőtt bányatevékenység után maradt hátra.

A föld alatti verseny során 5 különböző futamban - ahol profik és amatőrök, idősebbek és fiatalok külön-külön versenyeznek –, futamonként 70 induló állhat rajhoz, így összesen maximum 350 induló vehet részt a viadalon. Mivel az indulók száma limitál, csak előnevezés van a versenyre, azaz a helyszínen nincs lehetőség a jelentkezésre.

A MOFÉM Underworld Kupa a TakarékPont Mountainbike Challenge hegyikerékpáros versenysorozat 7. állomása, amelyen a névadó főtámogató jóvoltából a leggyorsabb 14-18 év közötti versenyző egy tetszőleges TakarékPont számlával - egy éves ingyenes számlavezetéssel és díjmentes TaPassz mini bankkártyával -, gazdagodik. Természetesen, a többi induló sem távozik üres kézzel, hiszen a rajtcsomag ezúttal is egy egyedi kivitelű Underworld Kupás MOOSE bringás zoknit, és HIGH5 Energy Gel-t is rejt.

*„Ha a pálya nyomvonala nem is jelent komoly kihívást, a pincében uralkodó viszonyok, a jelentős pára és a kintinél 15 fokkal hűvösebb levegő, valamint a nappali fényből a bányajáratok félhomályába való beszáguldás biztos, hogy semmihez nem hasonlítható élménnyel fog szolgálni az indulók számára *– mondta Fülöp Miklós főszervező.
*
A rajtközpontban ingyenes MOTOREX szerviz is a résztvevők rendelkezésére áll majd, illetve egy olimpiai sátorban a londoni eseményeket is nyomon követhetjük, amelynek kiemelt eseménye lesz Benkó Barbara szereplése a női hegyibringások küzdelmeiben, amelyre fél kettőtől kerül sor, így az Underworld Kupán együtt szurkolhatunk majd hazánk kiválóságának is.
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 22)

*Tájkerékpár-vb - 31 ország 480 bringása Veszprém környékén*


2012. 08. 22. 04.43 <right> 

</right>
*Veszprémben kedden megkezdődött a tájékozódási kerékpáros világbajnokság; a viadalon 31 ország 480 versenyzője vesz részt.
*​
Mets Miklós, a szervezőbizottság elnöke az MTI-nek elmondta: a sportág fiatal, mindössze tíz esztendeje rendeznek vb-t, Magyarország pedig első alkalommal látja vendégül a világelitet. 

Az indulók hat napon át különböző számokban mérkőznek meg: hétfőn Öskütől délre rendezték meg a hosszútávú selejtezőt, amelyet ugyanezen terep északabbi felén kedden sprint követett. 

* Szerdától *bekapcsolódnak a küzdelmekbe a szeniorok is, ekkor mindhárom korosztály Nagyvázsonyban mérkőzik meg a középtávú világbajnoki címekért.

* Csütörtökön* csak a szeniorok számára lesz sprintverseny Balatonalmádi kertes övezetében, majd a verseny visszatér Ösküre, a 

*Bakony felé *felnyúló katonai lőtérre. Ott a sportágban kuriózumnak számító váltóverseny lesz, a különlegességét pedig az adja, hogy a nyílt terepen szinte szabadon lehet kerékpározni bármerre.

*A záró szám, vagyis a hosszútáv döntője "beviszi" a versenyt a veszprémi főtérre,* miután a versenyzők alaposan bejárták a várostól északra elterülő katonai területet.

* Veszprém pályázati úton nyerte el a rendezés jogát, a bírálatnál nemcsak a terepviszonyokat, hanem a város és környékének más adottságait, infrastruktúráját is figyelembe vették* - ismertette Mets Miklós.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*"Szomorú nap ez a mai mindannyiunknak, akik szeretjük a sportot és sportolóinkat.."*

*Armstrong összes Tour de France győzelmét elveszik!*  

2012. 08. 24. 08.53 <right> 

</right>





*Megfosztja hét Tour de France-győzelmétől Lance Armstrongot az amerikai doppingellenes ügynökség (USADA), amely a versenyzéstől is örökre eltiltja az amerikai bringást. *



A sportoló úgy döntött, nem védi magát a doppingvádakkal szemben, ezért közleményben jelentette be a megszabott éjféli határidő előtt, hogy nem folytatja a küzdelmet a vádak ellen.
*
"Minden ember életében eljön az az idő, amikor ki kell mondania: ami sok, az sok! Számomra most jött el. Küzdenem kellett azon vádak ellen, hogy csaltam, és igazságtalan előnyre szert téve nyertem el 1999 óta a hét Tourt"* - olvasható az amerikai kerékpáros honlapján

*"Szomorú nap ez a mai mindannyiunknak, akik szeretjük a sportot és sportolóinkat"* - írta közleményében Travis Tygart, az USADA vezetője.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*Lance Armstrong összes címét elvették, és örökre eltiltották*


2012. 08. 24. 09.43 <right> 

</right>





*

Örökre eltiltotta a versenyszerű kerékpározástól minden idők egyik legnagyobb sportolóját, Lance Armstrongot és elvette 7 Tour de France címét az USADA, vagyis az Egyesült Államok Dopping-ellenes ügynöksége*


AUSTIN, TEXAS - Travis Tygart, az USADA vezetője közleményben tudatta a világgal, hogy péntektől Lance Armstrongot életre szóló eltiltással sújtja az ügynökség. Továbbá - hivatkozva a Világ Anti-Dopping szabályzatára - a kerépáros elveszti 2000-ben szerzett olimpiai bronzérmét, valamennyi címét, bajnokságát és az ebből származó pénzügyi juttatásokat.


A tavaly visszavonult Armstrong nyilatkozata alapján belefáradt ártatlanságának éveken áttartó hasztalan igazolásába és ezért állt el az USADA legújabb vádjaira történő reagálás és bírósági meghallgatások lefolytatása elöl. A kerékpáros rámutatott, hogy az évek folyamán lefolytatott több száz negatív dopping teszt kellően bizonyítja ártatlanságát.

*
**"Minden ember életében eljön az a pont, amikor azt mondja: ami elég az elég! Számomra, most jött el ez az idő"- mondja Armstrong az AP hírügynökségnek tett nyilatkozatában, az USADA eljárását pedig alkotmányellenes boszorkány üldözésnek titulálja.*


*"Eddig kezeltem az engem ért, alaptalan vádaskodásokat, hogy doppingoltam és jogtalanul szerzett előnyök révén nyertem 7 Tour-t 1999 óta".*


*A családomat és az alapítványomnál végzett munkámat és saját magamat ért megpróbáltatások vezettek odáig, hogy azt mondjam, fejezzük be ezt az értelmetlen csatát."*


*Az USADA első embere a következőképpen reagált Armstrong bejelentésére: 
"Ez egy szörnyű nap minden sportot szerető ember számára. Tovább egy szívbe markoló példája annak,amikor mindenáron való győzniakarás a tisztességet és korrektséget is megelőzi. Nem lehet csalással sikereket elérni!" -fogalmaz Tygart. Az általa vezetett ügynökség Armstrong valamennyi címét ezennel érvénytelenítette,habár Armstrong ezt a következő szavakkal kérdőjelezte meg:*

*"Az USADA nem gyakorolhat ellenőrzést a nemzetközi profi sport felett és kísérelheti meg 7 Tour de France címem visszavonását. Én tudom, hogy ki nyerte azt a 7 Tourt, a csapattársaim is tudják és mindenki, aki ellenem versenyzett."*


*Armstrong ellen az Ameriaki Dopping-ellenes ügynökség nem pozítiv dopping teszt miatt hozta a fenti határozatot, hanem azért, mivel a sportlegenda nem volt hajlandó további bírósági meghallgatásokba és bizonyítási eljárásokba bocsátkozni ártatlanságának igazolására.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 25)

*Armstrong-ügy - Az érintett Tour de France-másodikok

**
Ha Lance Armstrongot mind a hét Tour de France országúti kerékpáros körversenyen aratott sikerétől megfosztják, akkor elsősorban a versenyeken másodikként zárt riválisainak van nagy esélyük arra, hogy győztesekké lépjenek elő.*

Ugyanakkor az összes érintett második keveredett már doppingbotrányba: a 2000-ben, 2001-ben és 2003-ban is ezüstérmes, 

2007-ben visszavonult német Jan Ullrichot doppingvétség miatt idén februárban kétéves eltiltással sújtották, illetve megfosztották 2005 májusa után elért eredményeitől.

A 2005-ben második olasz Ivan Bassót két évre tiltották el doppingvétség miatt. A 2002-ben Armstrong mögött másodikként célba ért spanyol Joseba Beloki is gyanúba került, azonban felmentették.

Az 1999-ben második svájci Alex Zülle 1998-ban a Festina csapat tagja volt, az együttes azért nem indulhatott az az évi Tour-on, mert kizárták, miután kiderült, versenyzői tiltott szereket használtak. A 2004-ben ezüstérmes német Andreas Klödenről 2009-ben bizonyosodott be, hogy a 2006-os Tour közben vértranszfúzión esett át - ezt a freiburgi egyetem független vizsgálóbizottsága állapította meg.


*A Lance Armstrong által megnyert Tour-ok második helyezettjei:*
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*
1999: Alex Zülle (svájci)*
*
2000: Jan Ullrich (német)*
*
2001: Ullrich*
*
2002: Joseba Beloki (spanyol)*
*
2003: Ullrich*
*
2004: Andreas Klöden (német)*
*
2005: Ivan Basso (olasz)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

*Kómában az amerikai BMX tehetség*​

*Fejsérüléssel szállították kórházba Brett Banasiewiczet a Vans LXVI BMX Invitational versenyéről. A 17 éves Banasiewicz gyakorlásnál szenvedett balesetet egy elhibázott 720-ból. Az orvosok ugyan mesterséges kómában tartják; állapota kielégítő.
**

A Vans BMX csapatának* menedzsere, Jerry Badders néhány órával a baleset és az első orvosi vizsgálatok után elmondta, a fiatal BMX-es állapota stabil, valószínűleg nem szenvedett töréseket, így a nyakmerevítőre sincs már szüksége. 

Természetesen a fiú szülei is rögtön a kórházba siettek, ahol ők is megszólaltak, és nagyszerű hírekkel szolgáltak. 
Banasiewicz reagál az érintésekre, a hangokra, a fejét és a végtagjait is képes volt mozgatni, így nagyszerű reményekkel vághat neki a felépülésnek. 
Néhány napig még mesterséges kómában tartják az orvosok, az agyának ugyanis szüksége van a regenerálódásra, de nagy valószínűséggel nem lesz baj a rehabilitációjával, és egész hamar visszatérhet majd a biciklijére.

A fiatal tehetség eddig nagyszerű versenyszezonon van túl: megnyerte a park és dirt kategóriáta a franciaországi FISE Experience versenyén, második lett az észt *Simpel Sessionön*, negyedik helyen zárt park kategóriában a *Los Angeles-i XGamesen*, valamint összetettben megnyerte a Dew Tourt is. 

<embed width="425" height="344" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WXRQDvY0L9U%26hl=en%26fs=1%26rel=0%26ap=%2526fmt=18" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" style="padding: 0px; margin: 0px; color: rgb(102, 102, 102); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; ">​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 29)

*Vuelta a Espana - Degenkolb negyedik szakaszsikere

*






*A német John Degenkolb nyerte sprintbefutóban a Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körverseny tizedik, keddi szakaszát, ezzel negyedik részsikerét aratta az idei viadalon.*

Az összetettben élen álló spanyol Joaquim Rodriguez négy másodperc hátránnyal 46. lett, de megőrizte előnyét és továbbra is vezet a versenyben.


*Eredmények:*
*10. szakasz, Ponteareas-Sanxenxo, 166,4 km:*
*-------------------------------------------*
*
1. John Degenkolb (német, Argos) 4:47:24 óra*
*2. Nacer Bouhanni (francia, FDJ) azonos idővel*
*3. Daniele Bennati (olasz, Radioshack) a.i.*
*
Az összetettben:*
*----------------*
*1. Joaquim Rodriguez (spanyol, Katyusa) 39:32:23 óra*
*2. Chris Froome (brit, Sky) 53 mp hátrány*
*3. Alberto Contador (spanyol, Saxo Bank) 1 perc h.*
*
Szerdán a Canbados és Pontevedra közötti 40 km-es egyéni időfutam vár a mezőnyre.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 30)

*Doppingolt a dán kerékpársport egyik vezetője*


*Doppingoláson érték a Dán Kerékpáros Szövetség (DCU) egyik vezetőségi tagját egy veteránverseny után.*

A DCU közleménye szerint a 47 esztendős Soren Svenningsen mintájában három tiltott szert is találtak egy júniusban elvégzett ellenőrzésen, így a sportvezetőnek azonnali hatállyal távoznia kell tisztéből.

*"Mélységesen meg vagyok döbbenve!* - reagált a hírre Tom Lund, a DCU elnöke. - *A szövetségben következetesen kiállunk a tiszta versenyzés mellett, és a jövőben is vadászni fogunk a csalókra."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*Vuelta a Espana - Szakaszsikerével növelte előnyét Rodriguez


**Az összetettben élen álló spanyol Joaquim Rodriguez nyerte a 14. szakaszt a Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körversenyen, így növelte előnyét.*

A Palas de Rei és Puerto Ancares közötti 152 km-es szombati hegyi etapon a célba vezető emelkedőn Rodriguez öt másodperccel előzte meg a kétéves doppingeltiltása után visszatért honfitársát, a Giro-, Tour- és Vuelta-győztes Alberto Contadort, így a szakaszsikerért járó időjóváírással együtt 13-ról 22 másodpercre nőtt a kettejük közötti különbség.


*Eredmények:*
*14. szakasz, Palas de Rei-Puerto Ancares, 152 km, hegyi befutó:*
*---------------------------------------------------------------*
*1. Joaquim Rodriguez (spanyol, Katyusa) 4:10:28 ó*
*2. Alberto Contador (spanyol, Saxo Bank) 5 mp hátrány*
*3. Alejandro Valverde (spanyol, Movistar) 13 mp h.*
*
Az összetettben:*
*----------------*
*1. Rodriguez 53:06:33 ó*
*2. Contador 22 mp hátrány*
*3. Chris Froome (brit, Sky) 1:41 p h.*
*4. Valverde azonos idővel*

*Vasárnap a La Robla és Lagos de Covadonga közötti 186,7 km-es, újabb hegyi szakasz vár a mezőnyre.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

*Az Országos Mentőszolgálat csapata harmadik lett a nemzetközi kerékpáros mentőversenyen


**Harmadik helyezést ért el az Országos Mentőszolgálatot képviselő pécsi mentőegység az ausztriai nemzetközi kerékpáros mentőversenyen - közölte Győrfi Pál, a mentőszolgálat szóvivője vasárnap.*

Az Ausztriában, Bécs mellett megrendezett rendhagyó versenyen a pécsi mentőegység képviselte a mentőszolgálatot. A vetélkedőn a hazai osztrák csapat mellett többek között Csehország, Litvánia és Magyarország mentői is összemérték szakmai tudásukat és felkészültségüket. 

Az egyes próbatételek helyszíneit kerékpáron kellett megközelíteni, az újraélesztés, a sérült ellátása mellett ügyességi és erőnléti feladatokat is meg kellett oldani - fejtette ki a szóvivő.

*Győrfi Pál megjegyezte: kerékpárt ugyan még nem használ az Országos Mentőszolgálat a magyarországi életmentésben, de a motorkerékpár és a robogó Magyarországon is elfogadott és hasznos mentőjárműnek számít.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 5)

​
*Cadel Evans sérülés miatt befejezte a szezont*






*

Térdsérülése miatt az idén már nem indul egyetlen versenyen sem Cadel Evans, az ausztrálok 2009-ben világbajnok országúti kerékpározója.*

A 2011-es Tour de France győztese így kihagyja a világbajnokságot is, amelyre - a felnőttek számára - szeptember 19. és 23. között kerül sor a hollandiai Limburgban.

*Az idei francia körversenyen hetedik Evans egy két héttel ezelőtti, egyesült államokbeli viadalon sérült meg.

*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 6)

*Vuelta a Espana - Contador nagy előnnyel nyert, és az élre állt


*









*A hazai közönség előtt szereplő Alberto Contador nyerte a Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körverseny 17., szerdai hegyi szakaszát, ezzel összetettben is átvette a vezetést.*

A kétéves doppingeltiltása után visszatért, Giro-, Tour- és Vuelta-győztes Contador sokáig egy 19 fős bollyal haladt, majd 13 kilométerrel a vége előtt robbantott és megnyerte az etapot. Az összetettben eddig élen álló Joaquim Rodriguez több mint két és fél perces hátránnyal ért célba.

*A viadal vasárnap Madridban zárul.*

*Eredmények:*
*17. szakasz, Santander-Fuente Dé, 177 km:*
*-----------------------------------------*
*
1. Alberto Contador(spanyol, Saxo Bank) 4:29:20 óra*
*
2. Alejandro Valverde (spanyol, Movistar) 8 mp hátrány*
*
3. Sergio Henao (kolumbiai, Team Sky) azonos idővel*
*
...8. Joaquim Rodriguez (spanyol, Katyusa) 2:37 perc hátrány

*













*

Az összetettben:*
*----------------*
*1. Contador 68:07:54 óra*
*
2. Valverde 1:52 perc hátrány*
*
3. Rodriguez 2:28 perc hátrány.*
*
A vasárnapig tartó viadalon csütörtökön az Aguilar de Campoo és Valladolid közötti 186,4 kilométeres szakasz vár a mezőnyre.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 8)

*A Tour-győztes olimpiai bajnok visszatér a pályára

*




*

Az idei Tour de France-on és a londoni olimpia egyéni időfutamában is győztes brit Bradley Wiggins - amint azt egy hónapja jelezte - visszavált a pályakerékpáros szakágra.*

A dús oldalszakálláról is ismert bringás a november 20. és 25. közötti genti hatnapos viadalon várhatóan már szerepelni fog a belga Iljo Keisse oldalán.

A cyclingnews című internetes szaklap beszámolója szerint már mindketten beszéltek terveikről, és egyformán jelezték, hogy szeretnének indulni a komoly múltra visszatekintő páros pályaversenyen.

*A 32 esztendős Wiggins 2003-ban győzött szülővárosában, Gentben, míg Keisse már öt alkalommal diadalmaskodott a belgiumi viadalon.

*









​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*Vuelta a Espana - Mencsov nyert, Contador az élen

*









*Az orosz Gyenyisz Mencsov nyerte a Vuelta a Espana országúti kerékpáros körverseny 20. szakaszát, az összetettben viszont - jóllehet szombaton csak 12. lett - változatlanul a spanyol Alberto Contador vezet.*

A Segovia és Bola del Mundo közti 170,7 kilométeres etapon az ausztrál Richie Porte érkezett célba másodikként, a belga Kevin De Weert pedig harmadikként, 17, illetve 42 másodperc hátránnyal a győztes mögött.

Az összetettben éllovas Contador előnye a vasárnapi záró szakasz előtt 1:16 perc a honfitárs Alejandro Valverdével, és 1:37 a szintén spanyol Joaquim Rodriguezzel szemben.

*Eredmények:*
*20. szakasz, Segovia-Bola del Mundo, 170,7 km:*
*----------------------------------------------*
*
1. Gyenyisz Mencsov (orosz, Katyusa) 4:48:48 ó*
*2. Richie Porte (ausztrál, Team Sky) 17 mp hátrány*
*3. Kevin De Weert (belga, Omega Pharma-Quick-Step) 42 mp h.*
*
Az összetettben:*
*----------------

*




*
1. Alberto Contador (spanyol, Saxo Bank) 82:14:52 ó*
*
2. Alejandro Valverde (spanyol, Movistar) 1:16 p hátrány*
*
3. Joaquim Rodriguez (spanyol, Katyusa) 1:37 p h.*
*
A vasárnapi befejező napon a Cercedilla és Madrid közötti 115 km-es szakasz megtétele vár a mezőnyre.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 12)

​






*Contador hétszeres győztesnek tartja magát


**Noha doppingvétség miatt megfosztották a 2010-es Tour de France- és a 2011-es Giro d'Italia-győzelmétől, a spanyol Alberto Contador változatlanul hétszeres bajnoknak tekinti magát a nagy, háromhetes kerékpáros körversenyeken aratott sikereket illetően.*

_*"Egy dolog, mi van a papírokon, és egy másik - a fontosabb -, ami bennem van. A lényeg, amit érzek"*_ - mondta Contador a La Derniere Heure című belga lapnak azt követően, hogy vasárnap, amikor megnyerte hazája körversenyét, a Vuelta a Espanát, ujjaival hetet mutatott.












*A spanyol sztárbringás megjegyezte: "a szurkolók retinájában" az ő sikerei maradtak meg.*

*Contador a Touron 2007-ben, 2009 és 2010-ben, a Girón 2008-ban és 2011-ben, a Vueltán pedig 2008-ban és idén győzött. A 2010-es Tour de France-on vett mintájában azonban a tiltott szerek közé tartozó klenbuterol nyomaira bukkantak. Visszamenőleges hatállyal két évre eltiltották, így utólag elvették a 2010-es Tour- és a tavalyi Giro-diadalát, s most augusztusban térhetett vissza.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 22)

*Országúti-vb - A betegség győzheti le a női címvédőt

*







*

Betegség miatt kérdéses, hogy el tud-e indulni a hollandiai országúti kerékpáros világbajnokság szombati női mezőnyversenyében az utóbbi két kiírásban aranyérmes olasz Giorgia Bronzini.*

A versenyző a cyclingnews.com című interenetes szaklapnak elmondta: már megérkezése előtt rosszul érezte magát, de bízott benne, hogy a futamig meggyógyul. A csapatvezetés kivár, ugyanis a 29 éves bringás indulási joga címvédőként garantált.

Amennyiben Bronzini kihagyja a vb-t, akkor a hazai közönség előtt szereplő, olimpiai bajnok Marianne Vos esélyei tovább nőnek arra, hogy ismét világbajnok legyen. 

*A holland kerékpáros - aki terepen és pályán is sikert sikerre halmoz - 2006-ban már volt vb-győztes, azóta viszont sorozatban ötször lett ezüstérmes a mezőnyversenyben, az idei londoni olimpián ugyanakkor nem talált legyőzőre.*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 23)

*Kerékpáros országúti vb - Hazai diadal a női mezőnyversenyben

*





*
A hazai közönség előtt szereplő, olimpiai bajnok Marianne Vos nyerte meg szombaton a női mezőnyversenyt a hollandiai országúti kerékpáros-világbajnokságon.*

A 25 éves kerekes - aki terepen és pályán is sikert sikerre halmoz - 2006-ban már volt vb-győztes, azóta viszont sorozatban ötször lett ezüstérmes a mezőnyversenyben, az idei londoni olimpián nem talált legyőzőre.

*Eredmények:*
*női mezőnyverseny, 128,8 km, világbajnok:*
*-----------------------------------------*
*
1. Marianne Vos (holland) 3:14:29 ó*
*
2. Rachel Neylan (ausztrál) 10 mp hátrány*
*
3. Elis Longo Borghini (olasz) 18 mp h.


*




*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Országúti vb - Gilbert nyerte a férfi mezőnyversenyt

*​










*A belga Philippe Gilbert nyerte a férfiak 261 km-es mezőnyversenyét a hollandiai Valkenburgban rendezett országúti kerékpáros világbajnokságon.*

A kiváló egynapos versenyző második érmét nyerte a mostani vb-n, ugyanis a profi csapatok időfutamán második lett klubjával, a BMC Racinggel.

_*A mezőny egyetlen magyar indulója, Kusztor Péter 99. helyen ért célba 8:55 perces hátránnyal.*_

*Eredmények:*
*férfi mezőnyverseny, 261 km:*
*
1. Philippe Gilbert (belga) 6:10:41 ó*
*
2. Edvald Boasson Hagen (norvég) 4 mp hátrány*
*
3. Alejandro Valverde (spanyol) 5 mp h.*
*
...99. Kusztor Péter 8:55 p h.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)

*Visszavonul Alekszandr Vinokurov

*




*
Befejezi pályafutását Alekszandr Vinokurov, a kazahok olimpiai bajnok kerékpárosa.*

A 39 esztendős versenyző a jövőben korábbi csapata, az Aszatana sportigazgatója lesz.

Vinokurov 2006-ban megnyerte a Vueltát, 2003-ban pedig harmadik volt a Touron, majd öt éve, a 2007-es Touron lebukott a doppingvizsgálaton. Emiatt akkori csapata, az Asztana a következő évben nem is indulhatott a francia körversenyen, ő maga pedig kétéves eltiltás után térhetett vissza.

*Tavaly hatalmasat bukott, és combcsonttörést szenvedett a Touron, ezt követően bejelentette a visszavonulását, majd szeptemberben megváltoztatta döntését, és az idén megnyerte a 250 kilométeres mezőnyversenyt a londoni olimpián.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 9)

*Háromszoros olimpiai bajnok segíti a Katyusát*

2012. 10. 09. 05.52 
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>*
A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Vjacseszlav Jekimov lett az orosz Katyusa profi országúti kerékpároscsapat főigazgatója.

*Az 1988-ban pályán, a csapatüldözéses számban, 2000-ben és 2004-ben pedig az országúti egyéni időfutamban ötkarikás bajnok ex-kerekes a német Hans-Michael Holczert váltja a poszton.

A 20. század legjobb orosz kerékpárosának megválasztott Jekimov 2006-ban vonult vissza, s 2010-ben és 2011-ben a Radioshack csapat sportigazgatója volt. 

*Még versenyzőként évekig segítette az amerikai Lance Armstrongot, akit idén doppingolás miatt megfosztottak mind a hét Tour de France-elsőségétől.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 11)

*

USADA: Armstrongéké a sporttörténelem legkifinomultabb doppingprogramja

**Lance Armstrong és volt kerékpáros klubja, a US Postal a sporttörténelem legkifinomultabb, legprofesszionálisabb és mostanáig a legsikeresebb doppingprogramját fejlesztette ki az Egyesült Államok Doppingellenes Ügynöksége (USADA) szerint, amely augusztusban bejelentette, hogy örökre eltiltja az amerikai kerekest, egyúttal megfosztja hét Tour de France-diadalától.*

Az ügynökség a nyomozás lezárultával most küldte meg a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros (UCI) és Triatlon Szövetségnek (WTC) a bizonyítékokat, amelyek pénzügyi kimutatásokat, számlákat, elektronikus leveleket, kutatási adatokat és teszteredményeket tartalmaznak a laboratóriumokat éveken keresztül sikeresen kijátszó US Postal-eljárásokról. Erre azért volt szükség, mert az UCI konkrét bizonyítékokat várt az USADA-tól, hogy saját hatáskörben döntsön Armstrong eltiltásáról és címeinek elvételéről.

A kerékpárosként már visszavonult Armstrong egészen nyárig mindenkit beperelt, aki csak doppingolással megvádolta, amint azonban az ügye polgári bíróság elé került - ahol már neki kellett volna bizonyítania ártatlanságát a felhozott vádakkal szemben -, elállt ettől és hagyta, hogy az USADA megfossza minden
eredményétől 1998 augusztus elsejétől kezdve. 

Hamis vallomásért szabadságvesztéssel is sújthatták volna, ha bíróság előtt támadja meg az őt ért vádakat. Akkor úgy fogalmazott, már belefáradt az állandó védekezésbe, ezért nem nyújt be keresetet.

*Armstrongot örökre eltiltották hivatásos versenyeken való részvételtől, csak olyan sporteseményeken indulhat, amely nincs az adott sportágban regisztrálva a nemzeti szövetségeknél.*

*A 41 éves egykori sztár 1999 és 2005 között rekordot jelentő módon egymás után hétszer nyerte meg a világ legrangosabbnak tartott országúti kerékpáros körversenyét, a Tour de France-t.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 13)

*Tour de France - Armstrong győzelmeit valószínűleg senki nem kapja meg

*




*Amennyiben a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) az Egyesült Államok Doppingellenes Ügynöksége (USADA) nyári határozatával összhangban Lance Armstrongot megfosztja az 1998 augusztusa után elért eredményeitől, így a hét Tour de France-győzelmétől is, akkor azokat valószínűleg senki nem kapja meg.*

Christian Prudhomme, a Tour versenyigazgatója ezt az elképzelést azzal indokolta pénteken, hogy akkoriban rendkívül doppingfertőzött volt a sportág.

*"A legjobb megoldás az lenne, ha azokban az években nem lenne hivatalos győztes" *- jelentette ki a sportvezető.

Az USADA örökre eltiltotta a hivatásos versenyeken való részvételtől Armstrongot, egyben pedig közölte, hogy az amerikai kerekes és volt klubja, a US Postal a sporttörténelem legkifinomultabb, legprofesszionálisabb és mostanáig a legsikeresebb doppingprogramját fejlesztette ki.

Az ügynökség a nyomozás lezárultával szerdán küldte meg az UCI-nak a bizonyítékokat, amelyek pénzügyi kimutatásokat, számlákat, elektronikus leveleket, kutatási adatokat és teszteredményeket tartalmaznak a laboratóriumokat éveken keresztül sikeresen kijátszó US Postal-eljárásokról. Erre azért volt szükség, mert az UCI konkrét bizonyítékokat várt az USADA-tól, hogy saját hatáskörben döntsön Armstrong eltiltásáról és címeinek elvételéről.

A kerékpárosként már visszavonult Armstrong egészen nyárig mindenkit beperelt, aki csak doppingolással megvádolta, amint azonban az ügye polgári bíróság elé került - ahol már neki kellett volna bizonyítania ártatlanságát a felhozott vádakkal szemben -, elállt ettől és hagyta, hogy az USADA megfossza minden eredményétől 1998 augusztus elsejétől kezdve. Hamis vallomásért szabadságvesztéssel is sújthatták volna, ha bíróság előtt támadja meg az őt ért vádakat. Akkor úgy fogalmazott, már belefáradt az állandó védekezésbe, ezért nem nyújt be keresetet.

*A 41 éves egykori sztárkerekes 1999 és 2005 között rekordot jelentő módon egymás után hétszer nyerte meg a világ legrangosabbnak tartott országúti kerékpáros körversenyét, a Tour de France-t.*
*
A Lance Armstrong által megnyert Tourok második helyezettjei:*
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
*1999: Alex Zülle (svájci)*
*
2000: Jan Ullrich (német)*
*
2001: Ullrich*
*
2002: Joseba Beloki (spanyol)*
*
2003: Ullrich*
*
2004: Andreas Klöden (német)*
*
2005: Ivan Basso (olasz)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 18)

*

Armstrong lemondott a Livestrong elnöki posztjáról, a Nike is megvált tőle

**Lemondott a Livestrong alapítvány elnöki posztjáról Lance Armstrong hétszeres Tour de France-győztes korábbi országúti kerékpáros, akit az Egyesült Államok Doppingellenes Ügynöksége (USADA) örökre eltiltott és megfosztott összes, 1998 augusztusa óta elért eredményétől.*

A texasi születésű, tavaly visszavonult Armstrong sportsikerei mellett azzal is híressé vált, hogy legyőzte a rákot, és később Livestrong nevű alapítványa révén nagyjából 500 millió dollárt gyűjtött a kór elleni harc és a kutatások finanszírozására. Az alapítvány idén ünnepli fennállásának 15. évfordulóját, Armstrong távozása ellenére az elnökség tagja marad.

Mindeközben az amerikai Nike sportszergyártó cég bejelentette, hogy felbontotta szerződését Armstonggal. A cég ugyanakkor továbbra is együttműködik majd a Livestrong alapítvánnyal.

A kerékpárosként már visszavonult Armstrong egészen nyárig mindenkit beperelt, aki csak doppingolással megvádolta, amint azonban az ügye polgári bíróság elé került - ahol már neki kellett volna bizonyítania ártatlanságát a felhozott vádakkal szemben -, elállt ettől és hagyta, hogy az USADA megfossza minden eredményétől 1998 augusztus elsejétől kezdve. Hamis vallomásért szabadságvesztéssel is sújthatták volna, ha bíróság előtt támadja meg az őt ért vádakat.

Az USADA bizonyítékait - főleg volt csapattársak vallomásait, a US Postal csapatánál működtetett doppingprogrammal kapcsolatos számlakivonatokat, leveleket - megküldte a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetségnek, hogy az saját hatáskörben döntsön Armstrong eltiltásáról és címeinek elvételéről.

*A 41 éves egykori sztár 1999 és 2005 között rekordot jelentő módon egymás után hétszer nyerte meg a világ legrangosabbnak tartott országúti kerékpáros körversenyét, a Tour de France-t.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 20)

*

Armstrong-ügy - Hétfőn dönthet a nemzetközi szövetség

**Várhatóan hétfőn dönt a hétszeres Tour de France-győztes Lance Armstrong doppingügyében a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI).*

Az UCI pénteki közleményében jelezte, hogy az elnök Pat McQuaid tart sajtótájékoztatót, amelyen ismerteti a szervezet álláspontját az ügyben.

A világ legrangosabbnak tartott körversenyét 1999 és 2005 között - rekordot jelentő módon - sorozatban hétszer megnyerő amerikai kerekest augusztusban az Egyesült Államok Doppingellenes Ügynöksége (USADA) örökre eltiltotta, és megfosztotta az 1998 augusztusa óta elért összes eredményétől.

Az ügynökség a nyomozás lezárultával a múlt héten küldte meg az UCI-nak több száz oldalas jelentését, amely a csapattársak terhelő vallomásai mellett pénzügyi kimutatásokat, számlákat, elektronikus leveleket, kutatási adatokat és teszteredményeket tartalmaz a laboratóriumokat éveken keresztül sikeresen kijátszó US Postal-eljárásokról. Erre azért volt szükség, mert az UCI konkrét bizonyítékokat várt a USADA-tól, hogy ezek alapján saját hatáskörben döntsön Armstrong eltiltásáról és címeinek elvételéről.

*A USADA szerint Armstrong és volt klubja, a US Postal a sporttörténelem legkifinomultabb, legprofesszionálisabb és mostanáig a legsikeresebb doppingprogramját fejlesztette ki és működtette.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 23)

*

Armstrong-ügy - A világszövetség örökre eltiltotta az amerikai kerekest

**Megfosztotta mind a hét Tour de France-elsőségétől és örökre eltiltotta a versenyzéstől Lance Armstrongot a Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI), amely hétfőn döntött a szisztematikus doppingolással vádolt amerikai kerekes ügyében.*

Pat McQuaid UCI-elnök bejelentése szerint a világszövetség elfogadta az Egyesült Államok Doppingellenes Ügynöksége (USADA) Armstronggal kapcsolatos megállapításait és nem fellebbezi meg a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróságnál a USADA döntéseit.

*"Lance Armstrongnak nincs helye a kerékpársportban. Megérdemli, hogy a neve elfelejtett legyen" *- mondta az UCI elsőszámú vezetője.

A jelenleg 41 éves korábbi sztár a 2000-es sydneyi ötkarikás játékokon harmadik lett az időfutamban, erről az éremről a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) fog dönteni: a szervezet már jelezte, hogy megvárja az UCI hivatalos, írásos jelentését, s azt követően határoz majd az ügyben. Amennyiben a NOB elfogadja az USADA és az UCI ítéletét, akkor vélhetően a spanyol Abraham Olano kapja meg a bronzérmet.
"Lance Armstrong mostantól nem tekinthető Tour de France-győztesnek" - jelentette ki Christian Prudhomme, a francia körverseny igazgatója, aki hozzátette, teljesen logikus döntés született.

Az Armstrongtól elvett Tour de France-diadalokat ugyanakkor nagy valószínűséggel senki nem kapja meg, ugyanis a sportvezető megerősítette azt a korábbi véleményét, hogy reményei szerint senki nem kerül a megüresedett első helyekre. 

Akkor ezt azzal indokolta, hogy akkoriban rendkívül doppingfertőzött volt a sportág.

Az egyetlen jelentősebb eredménye, amit a mostani döntés ellenére megtarthat Armstrong, az 1993-as világbajnokságon mezőnyversenyben nyert aranyérme.

Az UCI pénteki közleményében jelezte, hogy a hét elején teszi közzé hivatalos álláspontját, miután az USADA a maga részéről augusztusban örökös eltiltással sújtotta és megfosztotta az 1998 augusztusa óta elért összes eredményétől Armstrongot, aki a világ legrangosabbnak tartott körversenyét 1999 és 2005 között - rekordot jelentő módon - sorozatban hétszer nyerte meg.

A USADA a nyomozás lezárultával a múlt héten küldte meg az UCI-nak több száz oldalas jelentését, amely a csapattársak terhelő vallomásai mellett pénzügyi kimutatásokat, számlákat, elektronikus leveleket, kutatási adatokat és teszteredményeket tartalmaz a laboratóriumokat éveken keresztül sikeresen kijátszó US Postal-eljárásokról. Erre azért volt szükség, mert az UCI konkrét bizonyítékokat várt a USADA-tól, hogy ezek alapján saját hatáskörben döntsön az amerikai biciklis eltiltásáról és címeinek elvételéről.

A USADA szerint Armstrong és volt klubja, a US Postal a sporttörténelem legkifinomultabb, legprofesszionálisabb és mostanáig a legsikeresebb doppingprogramját fejlesztette ki és működtette.

*
A Lance Armstrong által megnyert Tourok második helyezettjei:*
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
*
1999: Alex Zülle (svájci)*
*
2000: Jan Ullrich (német)*
*
2001: Ullrich*
*
2002: Joseba Beloki (spanyol)*
*
2003: Ullrich*
*
2004: Andreas Klöden (német)*
*
2005: Ivan Basso (olasz)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 24)

*

Armstrong-ügy - Indurain továbbra is hisz az amerikai ártatlanságában

**Továbbra is hisz a doppingbotránya miatt hét Tour de France-diadalától megfosztott Lance Armstrong ártatlanságában a spanyol Miguel Indurain, aki maga is ötször nyerte meg a világ legrangosabb országúti kerékpáros körversenyét.*

*"Még most is hiszek az ártatlanságában. Ő mindig tisztelte a szabályokat"* - mondta a Tourt 1991 és 1995 között sorozatban megnyerő korábbi sztár.

Indurain közölte, kicsit meglepte a nemzetközi szövetség (UCI) hétfői döntése, hogy kizárólag vallomások alapján megbüntette az amerikai kerekest. Ezzel arra utalt, hogy Armstrong egyszer sem produkált pozitív mintát, pedig több százszor ellenőrizték pályafutása során.

Az Egyesült Államok Doppingellenes Ügynöksége (USADA) szerint Armstrong és volt klubja, a US Postal a sporttörténelem legkifinomultabb, legprofesszionálisabb és mostanáig a legsikeresebb doppingprogramját fejlesztette ki és működtette, ezért augusztusban örökre eltiltotta és megfosztotta 1998 augusztusa óta elért összes eredményétől a már visszavonult versenyzőt. 

Ezt a döntést hétfőn elfogadta az UCI az USADA által megküldött több száz oldalas jelentés alapján, amely a csapattársak terhelő vallomásai mellett pénzügyi kimutatásokat, számlákat, elektronikus leveleket, kutatási adatokat és teszteredményeket tartalmaz a laboratóriumokat éveken keresztül sikeresen kijátszó US Postal-eljárásokról.​


----------



## Ildikó|Sunshine (2012 Október 26)

A kerékpározás számomra a szabadságot, kikapcsolódást jelenti. Szeretem közben szemlélni a tájat, nem sietni, kényelmesen tekerni a biciklit. Mert nem célom a gyors célba érés, elfáradás (bár hosszú távnál ez azt hiszem elkerülhetetlen ), hanem minden percét szeretném élvezni. Sok-sok kerékpártúra áll már mögöttem, és remélem még előttem is.


----------



## imrucika (2012 Október 27)

Nekem,az előzőektől eltérően,a kerékpár munkaeszköz és mindennapos használati járművem.....Reggel,munkábamenet...napközben a munkaterületek megközelítése,aztán hazavisz otthonomba.Egyszerű,"parlagi" Csepel bicikli,semmi extrákkal......mégis,megbízható,jó társ a hétköznapokban. Erőnlétem egyik karbantartója....emlékszem,régebben,újságot kézbesítettem vele....Hajnalban,ha esett,ha fújt...ha havazott és ónos eső esett...mennem kellett. Hajnalonta 30 km-es túra volt a napi penzum......Szerettem a korai biciklizést,még az időjárás viszontagságai ellenére is. A Csepelem "magától tudta" a címeket,ahová az újságot el kellett juttatnom...Csendesek a hajnalok...ráértem gondolkodni,elmélkedni....Aztán,a munkakezdéskor,05 óra után megélénkült a város....mozogni kezdtek az emberek,némelyikük még álmosan,mások munkából jövet fáradtan.A mentőautó szirénája sajnos,mintegy az időt jelezte...Elindultak az iskolások is......A túrám alatt,/átlag 3 óra/ sok érdekeset láttam,egészen más az alvó kisváros,mint világosban.....Érdekes időszakom volt,ám ma már nem csinálnám.....fárasztó....


----------



## Claire 959 (2012 November 3)

*Jelképesen elégetik Armstrongot!

a következővel indokolták, hogy miért a kerékpáros figuráját égetik el nyilvánosan: „Lance Armstrong minden bizonnyal a sport legnagyobb gazembere, a világon mindenütt úgy érzik a rajongók, hogy átverte őket egy olyan ember, akit tisztábbnak gondoltak a tisztánál."

*A fémvázra erősített, olajjal átitatott papírból készült figurát szombaton, Edenbridge-ben gyújtják meg több ezer ember előtt. Nem Armstrong az első közutálatnak örvendő sportoló, akit így szégyenítenek meg. Többek között a futballista Wayne Rooney és Mario Balotelli is elégett már.
Az amerikai kerékpárost már Franciaországban is szimbolikusan leírták, a kerékpárosok zarándokhelyének számító mont-de-marsani Notre Dame des Cyclistes kápolna faláról leakasztották a trikóját.

 Csak ő doppingolt?


----------



## csimcsi (2012 November 12)

Gratulálunk!


----------



## kekcsibe (2012 November 20)

Ennyi erővel az összes kerékpáros figuráját odatehették volna, mert már évtizedek óta csak doppinggal lehet csak elérni ilyen eredményeket!!!


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Teljesen egyetértek kekcsibével mindig is a a kerékpár sportban használják a legtöbb doppingot szinte aki nyerni akar az szinte mind doppingol csak még nem bukott le.Hisz mindig előrébb járnak a dopping laboroknál


----------



## Brianz (2013 Február 10)

Bárcsak már tavasz lenne és GO kerékpártúra!!!


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Fontosabb is az út maga


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Várom már én is nagyon


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Nekem is sajna ez a véleményem doppingügyben. Sajnos élsport ma már nincs dopping nélkül :-(


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Csepelem nekem is van ....2 gyűjtöm őket


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Én most szeretnék építeni egyet


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Van egy kollégám. Igazi fanatikus. 59 éves, és ha esik, ha fúj, ha tél van ha kánikula bicajjal jár dolgozni.


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

És spórolásnak sem utolsó


----------



## kisvukk70 (2013 Április 8)

Ahhoz hogy időjárástól függetlenül tudjon az ember kerékpározni megfelelő utak is kellenek, már mint kerékpárút. Ami sajnos nem minden városban adott


----------



## Hályogkovács (2013 Május 8)

Kerékpározásra minden út alkalmas és használni is kell. Ma éppen kerékpárúton történt halálos baleset.


----------



## Andiamo (2013 Május 8)

Kerékpárorás: a legjobb.


----------



## Andiamo (2013 Május 8)

Edzésnek sem...


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

Imádok bicajozni. Sajnos télen nem tudom rávenni magam.


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 1)

Télen_ sí- és snowboard_ pályaként üzemel, de áprilisban valószínűleg újra nyit az eplényi _Bringaréna_, ahol a _libegővel a bringáddal együtt lehet feljutni_; különböző nehézségi fokozatú pályákon, és családi napokon is részt lehet venni: http://bringarena.com/


----------



## szim (2014 Február 23)

Más téma !!!! Lehetőség. makadamklub.Magyarországon Gyulán ingyen biztosítunk szállást a kerékpáros túrázóknak 2014-ben. Várjuk a Kanadában élő Magyarokat vagy ismerőseiket is.


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Február 24)

Heh, en csak a vasutallomasig szoktam bringazni meg vissza, de ezt minden nap, -20 fokban is. 
Igaz, itt vannak hozza csendes kisutcak es elvalasztott bringautak, a soksavos ut szelere firkalt bringasavokhoz nincsen batorsagom.


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

Én is szeretek bringázni, már többször voltam hosszabb túrán az országban.


----------



## sasok (2014 Június 25)

nálunk hétvégi program... sajnos soxor kimarad...munka


----------



## Sütő Szandra (2014 Június 25)

Bringázni csudijó dolog! Munkába járni és hobbyból is...


----------



## sasok (2014 Június 25)

ezzel egyetértek,bár munkába nem megoldható..nincs út amire beengednék a bringásokat-Herend felé.


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Június 25)

sasok írta:


> ezzel egyetértek,bár munkába nem megoldható..nincs út amire beengednék a bringásokat-Herend felé.


Kedves Sasok!

Konkrétan ismerek olyat, aki Herendről jár dolgozni Veszprémbe. Nem bringa útvonalon, ez igaz, de oda-vissza remekül bírja, este is, hála Istennek!


----------



## 17Tomi (2014 Június 26)

sziasztok!

a legutóbbi nagy bringázásom május 3-án volt, amikor egy nap alatt körbebicikliztem a Balatont a Vuelta McDonalds Balatonkör keretében. bár az időjárás rosszabb nem is lehetett volna, nagyon nagy élmény volt! jövőre ugyanott!


----------



## sasok (2014 Június 28)

Egyszer én is kipróbálom a családdal!!!


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Július 12)

Hazabiciklizett Kanadából:
http://veol.hu/veszprem/beszelgetes-a-nemreg-kanadabol-hazatekero-takacs-peterrel-1633564


----------



## most (2014 December 7)

jóóóóóóóó hírek

Norvégiában
Trondheim-ben fel akarták lendíteni a biciklis forgalmat, csak amikor körbenézték,
azt látták, hogy mindenhol lejtők és emelkedők vannak. Előbbivel nem kezdtek semmit, de a vádligyilkos emelkedők ellen

kitaláltak egy nagyon egyszerű és olcsó megoldást: a bringaliftet.








video[HIDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec_ujdz-mn0[/HIDE]


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Január 24)

"Danny MacAskill jól ismert a hegyi kerékpározók körében, de a többség valószínűleg sohasem hallott róla. Az alábbi lenyűgöző film Skóciában, a Skye-szigeten készült, és innentől biztosan sokaknak eszébe fog jutni Danny, aki elképesztő dolgokat művel a sziklás vidéken a kerékpárjával, miközben gyakorlatilag a halállal néz farkasszemet. A táj szépségétől is tátva marad az ember szája, de MacAskill csodálatos képessége csak hab a tortán."


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Május 29)

A BMX mestere:
http://www.redbull.com/hu/hu/bike/s...ng-a-part-with-garrett-reynolds-photo-gallery


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 14)

Ez a Danny MacAskill, nem semmi figura. Tényleg lenyűhöző tájakon teker.

Ez viszont pont az ellentéte. Annyiba azért hasonlít rá, hogy bármelyik percben ottmaradhat, ha nem jól méri fel a helyzetet.


----------



## phoenyx (2016 December 30)

Szibériai kerékpár verseny -40°C -ban
http://tinyurl.com/zw2zt5v


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 30)

phoenyx írta:


> Szibériai kerékpár verseny -40°C -ban
> http://tinyurl.com/zw2zt5v


Klassz...bár ha oda születtem volna,én is ezt tenném  a hazai viszonylatokban is teszem..."azzal kell főzni ami van"alapon...szerintem ma is meghajtom a bicót...szép idő van hozzá!


----------



## phoenyx (2021 Október 15)

Némi high tech bringásoknak








Napelemes töltés és telefonos riasztás: rendelhető a jövő biciklizárja


Már rendelhető a mobillal nyitható okos biciklizár, amely napenergiával működik, a tolvajok próbálkozására figyelmeztet, vészhelyzetben segítséget nyújt, egy alkalmazással pedig a világon bárhonnan bárkinek átengedhetjük a kerékpár használatát.




m.hvg.hu


----------

